# NF General Request Thread V2



## Juli (Mar 30, 2012)

Seeing how the amount of requests in the Giveaway's Thread has increased over the last time and disturbed the actual purpose of it, I've decided to create a separate thread for these requests. 

Here you can post all general * 'Does anyone have Avas/Signatures of Character/Series xyz?'* type of requests. 


*The Rules* (for now)​
1. Post your request not more than* twice* and please don't get impatient if it will be ignored. 
2. Everyone can do requests. You can say "I'm gonna make this or that" but that doesn't exclude other people from doing them as well. 
3. The person who requested can choose first and take as many items as they wants. Leftovers are free for grabs for everyone else.
4. Don't spam.

Most importantly: This is not a Request Shop so there's no guarantee that your request is gonna be made by someone. 

Have fun. :3


----------



## Sunako (Mar 30, 2012)

Legend of Korra stuff?


----------



## Dei (Mar 30, 2012)

Sunako said:


> Legend of Korra stuff?



Only got one avy, hopefully someone else can provide you with some more stuff.


----------



## Oturan (Mar 30, 2012)

ANY ZAC EFRON SETS/GIFS?


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2012)

Vegeta avy's please and thank you. =]


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 30, 2012)

Any Edward Elric/Kimblee/Envy/father (FMA) sets/Avatars/sigs/gifs?


----------



## Sunako (Mar 30, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> Only got one avy, hopefully someone else can provide you with some more stuff.



Ah this is awesome. Don't you also have the stock? :33


----------



## Soul King (Mar 30, 2012)

>


Taking, can I have the second avatar in 150x200? :33

Thank you!


----------



## Duffy (Mar 30, 2012)

any bouya harumichi ava's/sigs/ sets?


----------



## Dei (Mar 30, 2012)

Sunako said:


> Ah this is awesome. Don't you also have the stock? :33



Here you go.


----------



## Sunako (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## VoDe (Mar 31, 2012)

Soul King said:


> Taking, can I have the second avatar in 150x200? :33
> 
> Thank you!





There.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 31, 2012)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Vegeta avy's please and thank you. =]



These are the only two Vegeta avy's I have, but maybe you might like one of them.


----------



## master9738 (Mar 31, 2012)

Does anyone have any Crows x Worst avys/sigs? (particularly Takeda) but I'll accept anything, please and thank you?


----------



## Ace (Mar 31, 2012)

Jaded Heart said:


> These are the only two Vegeta avy's I have, but maybe you might like one of them.



Thank you I'll take the first one.


----------



## Soul (Mar 31, 2012)

Any Soul Eater avatars? (Soul or Maka will do)


----------



## Oturan (Mar 31, 2012)

no one ever has anyone of my requests 


ANY SEXY NARUTO UZUMAKI(shippuden version) GIFS/SETS?


----------



## Lmao (Apr 1, 2012)

Soul said:


> Any Soul Eater avatars? (Soul or Maka will do)


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 1, 2012)

can anyone make an avvy gif of 13 different avvies? i'll pm them to someone who wants to do it :33 

is this even the right place to ask?


----------



## Lmao (Apr 1, 2012)

I'll give it a try.

Yup it's the right place to ask.


----------



## Hariti (Apr 1, 2012)

*Quality* Paul Wesley avatars?


----------



## Ghost (Apr 1, 2012)

Any Kakashi, Itachi or Ichigo's Inner Hollow avys? 150 x 150


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 1, 2012)

Any One Piece Phoenix Marco Avy's or Sets?


----------



## Sunako (Apr 1, 2012)

Hariti said:


> *Quality* Paul Wesley avatars?





lol


----------



## andrea (Apr 1, 2012)

Katniss Everdeen or The Hunger Games avas/stocks.


----------



## Jason Brody (Apr 1, 2012)

Could someone please resize this .gif to be appropriate for an avatar? Thanks 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vash (Apr 1, 2012)

^


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Apr 1, 2012)

Any Marty McFly from Back to the Future stuff?


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 1, 2012)

Could I possibly get some sexy Sakura Haruno avy's? 

Also, if anyone has any yuri avy/sigs that would be awesome too.


----------



## Suzy (Apr 2, 2012)

Anybody got Suzy (Miss A) Avatar's? Please!


----------



## Dei (Apr 2, 2012)

Fight club gifs, preferably 150x150.


----------



## Sera (Apr 2, 2012)

bae suzy said:


> Anybody got Suzy (Miss A) Avatar's? Please!



Miss A. :33

​


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 2, 2012)

Any Gamaran avys or sets?


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 2, 2012)

Persona 4 Yu/Souji avatars.


----------



## αce (Apr 3, 2012)

daenerys targaryen sets/avatar/sigs?


----------



## Lmao (Apr 3, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> daenerys targaryen sets/avatar/sigs?


----------



## αce (Apr 3, 2012)

I love you.


----------



## Billie (Apr 3, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Any Gamaran avys or sets?


----------



## Suzy (Apr 3, 2012)

Sera said:


> Miss A. :33
> 
> ​



Those are pretty! thanks


----------



## Duffy (Apr 3, 2012)

Can someone crop out the white parts of this image (like crop out the background while leaving the line symbols and sketch marks) and reduce the size around 400ish x 400ish.

rep and cred to whoever does it.


----------



## Lmao (Apr 3, 2012)

Edit:Resized


----------



## Duffy (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanx, the image came out a little larger than I thought could you reduce it to about

360px ? 350px

regardless, I repped/will cred ya. thanxs also.


----------



## Jason Brody (Apr 3, 2012)

Jaded Heart said:


> Could I possibly get some sexy Sakura Haruno avy's?
> 
> Also, if anyone has any yuri avy/sigs that would be awesome too.







If these are not to your liking, I can make different ones.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 3, 2012)

I love them 

Could I just get the first one, still 150X150, with a simple gray or white border instead of the pink one? 

Thanks


----------



## Oturan (Apr 3, 2012)

any naruto uzumaki sets/gifs?


----------



## Dei (Apr 4, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> Fight club gifs, preferably 150x150.



No one?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 4, 2012)

Can somebody make me a 125 x 125 transparent version of this?


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 4, 2012)

Good Izaya avatars (Durarara)


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 4, 2012)

Some Ace (One Piece) avatars or sets?


----------



## Hariti (Apr 5, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Can somebody make me a 125 x 125 transparent version of this?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you 

Edit: Sorry to beother you but can you make it a little smaller?
Right now the image is 103 kb and i can only use giffs smaller than 100 KBs


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 5, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Good Izaya avatars (Durarara)





not sure if these are close to what you wanted.


----------



## Sera (Apr 5, 2012)

Milkshake said:


> Persona 4 Yu/Souji avatars.



​


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 5, 2012)

Asuka Langley avatars anyone? (Neon Genesis Evangelion)


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 5, 2012)

Sera said:


> ​



t-these are perfect


thx!


----------



## Mirrow (Apr 5, 2012)

Gurren Lagann avatars, 150x150 or 150x200. Thanks.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 6, 2012)

Doctor said:


> Gurren Lagann avatars, 150x150 or 150x200. Thanks.







I have these if you want them, and a few more if you don't like these.


----------



## Billie (Apr 6, 2012)

Doctor said:


> Gurren Lagann avatars, 150x150 or 150x200. Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 6, 2012)

heather morris brittany  naya rivera santana or brittana avas

giff or not


----------



## Lmao (Apr 6, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> heather morris brittany  naya rivera santana or brittana avas
> 
> giff or not


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 6, 2012)

I love and i love you like never before


----------



## Billie (Apr 6, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> heather morris brittany  naya rivera santana or brittana avas
> 
> giff or not

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andrea (Apr 6, 2012)

Jennifer Lawrence/Katniss/The Hunger Games avatars


----------



## Billie (Apr 6, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Jennifer Lawrence/Katniss/The Hunger Games avatars

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 6, 2012)

Joo said:


>



OMG OMG OMG HEATHER


----------



## andrea (Apr 6, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thanks Joo, nice of you to resize them


----------



## zetzume (Apr 7, 2012)

150x150 and junior ava for this?  dotted borders. ;3


----------



## Vash (Apr 7, 2012)

^


----------



## Mirrow (Apr 7, 2012)

Joo said:


>





Jaded Heart said:


> I have these if you want them, and a few more if you don't like these.



Taking these, 

Joo I still need to spread to rep you.


----------



## andrea (Apr 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Jennifer Lawrence/Katniss/The Hunger Games avatars/gifs/stocks



Still taking 'em. Doesn't have to be junior size.


----------



## zetzume (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you~~~ . <3


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 7, 2012)

> heather morris brittany naya rivera santana or brittana avas
> 
> giff or not



any more please?


----------



## Ana (Apr 7, 2012)

Any Kakashi avatars? 

150x200? :33


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Apr 7, 2012)

Mr. Kaneda said:


> Any Marty McFly from Back to the Future stuff?



Pretty please with sugar on top.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 8, 2012)

Ana said:


> Any Kakashi avatars?
> 
> 150x200? :33


​


----------



## Soul King (Apr 8, 2012)

Green Lantern, any character from the Green Lantern series is fine. 150x150 or 150x200

The Flash, only Flash, but I don't mind which one. It can be Kid Flash from YJ to The Flash from JS. 150x150 or x200, I don't mind.

I wouldn't mind sigs either.  Thank you.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 8, 2012)

Emilia Clarke/Daenerys Targerean avas plz

150x150


----------



## Billie (Apr 8, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Emilia Clarke/Daenerys Targerean avas plz
> 
> 150x150

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 8, 2012)

Post timeskip Luffy.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 8, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thanks thanks I'll take 'em all again thanks


----------



## Billie (Apr 8, 2012)

Mr. Kaneda said:


> Any Marty McFly from Back to the Future stuff?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lmao (Apr 8, 2012)

Goova said:


> Post timeskip Luffy.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 8, 2012)

taking                 .


----------



## Billie (Apr 8, 2012)

Goova said:


> Post timeskip Luffy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 8, 2012)

Gray Fullbuster (Fairy Tail)

Avy's or Sets?


----------



## Hariti (Apr 8, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Thank you
> 
> Edit: Sorry to beother you but can you make it a little smaller?
> Right now the image is 103 kb and i can only use giffs smaller than 100 KBs


----------



## Ana (Apr 8, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> ​



Omg thank you!!!!!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 8, 2012)

Joo said:


>



ill take them all, thanks. repped u before, so need to spread to rerep


----------



## Ghost (Apr 8, 2012)

ANy Itachi or Kakashi avatars. 150 x 150


----------



## Jason Brody (Apr 8, 2012)

Looking for some sexy avatars/sets/sigs of animated/cartoon women (western style rather than japanese), featuring plenty of cleavage and vibrant colors.  

Preferably not based on existing characters of anything, but it's not required. Rep or a set trade for the contributor...thanks!


----------



## Soul King (Apr 8, 2012)

Soul King said:


> Green Lantern, any character from the Green Lantern series is fine. 150x150 or 150x200
> 
> The Flash, only Flash, but I don't mind which one. 150x150 or x200, I don't mind.
> 
> I wouldn't mind sigs either.  Thank you.


..........


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Apr 8, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thanks, Joo.


----------



## santanico (Apr 8, 2012)

Itachi, Hiei (YYK) and/or Castiel (Supernatural)


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 8, 2012)

Starr said:


> Itachi, Hiei (YYK) and/or Castiel (Supernatural)


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 8, 2012)

Soul King said:


> Green Lantern, any character from the Green Lantern series is fine. 150x150 or 150x200
> 
> The Flash, only Flash, but I don't mind which one. 150x150 or x200, I don't mind.
> 
> I wouldn't mind sigs either. Thank you.



As in the Green Lantern characters from the cartoon or the movie, or either one?


----------



## Soul King (Apr 9, 2012)

Jaded Heart said:


> As in the Green Lantern characters from the cartoon or the movie, or either one?



Anything. Cartoon, Movie, Comic Book, Merch., ect.

:33


----------



## Hariti (Apr 9, 2012)

Any Durarara avatars/sigs/gifs/anything?But _without_ any kind of border please.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 9, 2012)

Urabe Mikoto (from Mysterious Girlfriend X) signatures/sets please

Will rep and cred, ofc


----------



## VoDe (Apr 9, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Any Durarara avatars/sigs/gifs/anything?But _without_ any kind of border please.



​
Made these a while back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sunako (Apr 9, 2012)

SakuHina, SakuKarin, KarinIno, SakuIno avatars?


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 9, 2012)

Sunako said:


> SakuHina, SakuKarin, KarinIno, SakuIno avatars?


 



It was kinda tough to find something... and hot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 9, 2012)

Sunako said:


> SakuHina, SakuKarin, KarinIno, SakuIno avatars?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mirrow (Apr 10, 2012)

Toriko avatars, 150x200. Thanks.


----------



## Billie (Apr 10, 2012)

Doctor said:


> Toriko avatars, 150x200. Thanks.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Morphine (Apr 10, 2012)

fix me with some jensen ackles please
avatars


----------



## Lmao (Apr 10, 2012)

Morphine said:


> fix me with some jensen ackles please
> avatars


----------



## Dei (Apr 10, 2012)

Morphine said:


> fix me with some jensen ackles please
> avatars



​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mirrow (Apr 10, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thank you, awesome as usual. I will rep once I have spread.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 10, 2012)

Fate Zero ep 14 - a good gif to use as a sig of the dogfight ? preferabbly the missile dodging sequences


----------



## Oturan (Apr 10, 2012)

requesting a text for a gif
stock: text: I'm the avatar! Deal with it!
borders: black and white please 

-------

also requesting ava
stock: 
size: junior
borders: black and white

will rep anyone who does it


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 10, 2012)

Take it to a shop they can do all the stuff you want.

It's kind of what they do.


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2012)

Itachi gif avatars please!


----------



## Vash (Apr 11, 2012)

Oturan said:


> requesting a text for a gif
> stock: text: I'm the avatar! Deal with it!
> borders: black and white please





I would have done the ava, but it will look terrible after it's been made to fit junior size.

Maybe someone else will do it.


----------



## Lmao (Apr 11, 2012)

Starr said:


> Itachi gif avatars please!


----------



## MassacreAngel (Apr 11, 2012)

Future trunks avi's please.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 11, 2012)

Taking..
I will rep once I have spread..


----------



## Bitty (Apr 11, 2012)

any scott pilgrim avi's please?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Taking..
> I will rep once I have spread..



thats for sunako.......


----------



## Oturan (Apr 11, 2012)

Jak said:


> I would have done the ava, but it will look terrible after it's been made to fit junior size.
> 
> Maybe someone else will do it.



thanks! repped :33


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2012)

yay pek thank you


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 11, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Taking..
> I will rep once I have spread..


The avatars were meant for Sunako, but if she doesn't mind, you can take it of course.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2012)

Heather fucking Morris 

Or brittana please :33


----------



## Billie (Apr 11, 2012)

8Bit Dreamz said:


> any scott pilgrim avi's please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 11, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Heather fucking Morris
> 
> Or brittana please :33

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2012)

holly shit the last one  

thanks joo


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 11, 2012)

Some Korra avas/sets please.


----------



## Jason Brody (Apr 11, 2012)

Jayjangle said:


> Looking for some sexy avatars/sets/sigs of animated/cartoon women (western style rather than japanese), featuring plenty of cleavage and vibrant colors.
> 
> Preferably not based on existing characters of anything, but it's not required. Rep or a set trade for the contributor...thanks!



Any takers?


----------



## Dei (Apr 12, 2012)

Pherenike said:


> Some Korra avas/sets please.



​


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 12, 2012)

Soul Eater (Soul) avatars.


----------



## Billie (Apr 12, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Soul Eater (Soul) avatars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 12, 2012)

Sweet Taking!


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 12, 2012)

any avvies out there of zommari and aaroniero in their resurrecion? :33


----------



## Ghost (Apr 12, 2012)

Kensei or Kyoraku avatars?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 12, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> thats for sunako.......





SaskeKun said:


> The avatars were meant for Sunako, but if she doesn't mind, you can take it of course.



I know..I'm not gonna use it right now..Ok I will take it if she doesn't mind..


----------



## Fraust (Apr 12, 2012)

Can someone resize this to within size limits?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 13, 2012)

Madara set please?!..


----------



## Metaro (Apr 13, 2012)

Korra  junior set (may be fanart ):33?


----------



## Mirrow (Apr 13, 2012)

Team Fortress 2 Avatars 150x200


----------



## Anarch (Apr 13, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Can someone resize this to within size limits?


----------



## Bitty (Apr 13, 2012)

any one have any good sanji or vegeta gifs please?


----------



## andrea (Apr 13, 2012)

Jennifer Lawrence avatars. Any size :33


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 13, 2012)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 14, 2012)

Soul Eater (Death the Kid) Avatars or sets?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 14, 2012)

Madara set or just avatars please ?!..


----------



## Metaro (Apr 14, 2012)

Metaro said:


> Korra  junior set (may be fanart ):33?





:10char...


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 14, 2012)

gifs please 150x150 dotted white borders usual kb limit 

and 100x125 Boredless under 500 kb

Ly Jak or Joo







close up for the 125x100 one please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 15, 2012)

dan x blair


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 15, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Soul Eater (Death the Kid) Avatars or sets?


;


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 15, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Madara set or just avatars please ?!..


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 15, 2012)

Metaro said:


> :10char...


;;


----------



## andrea (Apr 15, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> gifs please 150x150 dotted white borders usual kb limit
> 
> and 100x125 Boredless under 500 kb
> 
> Ly Jak or Joo



Here ya go cupcake


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andrea (Apr 15, 2012)

^And the rest


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 15, 2012)

THANKS ly


----------



## Sera (Apr 15, 2012)

Goova said:


> dan x blair



​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 15, 2012)

Sera said:


> ​



ill take all, tyvm


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 15, 2012)

Awesome..Thanks sweetie..pek


----------



## Metaro (Apr 15, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> ;;





sdhfahsdf Thank you!!


----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2012)

Kobe Bryant and/or Josh Hutcherson avatars, gifs if possible :33


----------



## Libra (Apr 15, 2012)

Does anyone have Nami avatars or sigs by any chance?  It would be soo awesome, I will totally rep and cred!


----------



## andrea (Apr 15, 2012)

Starr said:


> Kobe Bryant and/or Josh Hutcherson avatars, gifs if possible :33






*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 15, 2012)

Need a Grimmjow sig to match my avi.

Naturally, I will be paying in rep.


----------



## Ace (Apr 15, 2012)

Korra stuff please. Sigs, avy anything Korrasexual. pek


----------



## master9738 (Apr 15, 2012)

Any hollow mask ichigo sigs? will rep + cread <-


----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: __






marry me


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 16, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Need a Grimmjow sig to match my avi.
> 
> Naturally, I will be paying in rep.




I tried to make it similar.. but if you want another background just ask~


----------



## MassacreAngel (Apr 16, 2012)

Sexy girl avatar's please. 

And any itachi manga sigs? :33


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

MassacreAngel said:


> Sexy girl avatar's please.
> 
> And any itachi manga sigs? :33

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## MassacreAngel (Apr 17, 2012)

Joo said:


>





Gorgeous thank you.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 17, 2012)

any super saiyan or spiderman avtars?


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> any super saiyan or spiderman avtars?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost (Apr 17, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Could I get borders on these? Just something simple.


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Could I get borders on these? Just something simple.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 17, 2012)

Any Berserk avys or siggys would be appreciated.


----------



## Duffy (Apr 17, 2012)

could someone crop that down to 150x150 and add a dotted boarder? Rep and cred will be given


----------



## Melodie (Apr 17, 2012)

Mei terumi 150x200 avatars please.


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

Duffy said:


> could someone crop that down to 150x150 and add a dotted boarder? Rep and cred will be given


----------



## Syko (Apr 17, 2012)

Can someone resize this to 125 x 125 without loosing much quality please ? Also 100kb limit. Rep will be given.


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

Syko said:


> Can someone resize this to 125 x 125 without loosing much quality please ? Also 100kb limit. Rep will be given.


----------



## Syko (Apr 17, 2012)

Hmm thanks but it wont work as gif on my avatar..


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

Syko said:


> Hmm thanks but it wont work as gif on my avatar..






Darkstar said:


> Any Berserk avys or siggys would be appreciated.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Syko (Apr 17, 2012)

Works ! Thank you :33


----------



## Hunter (Apr 17, 2012)

Any Devil May Cry Dante sets? One with the avatar 125x125 and 150x150?
Will rep. Thanks.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 17, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Awesome. Shall rep when possible.


----------



## Sera (Apr 17, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Mei terumi 150x200 avatars please.



​


----------



## santanico (Apr 17, 2012)

senior avatar re-sizing for these por favor


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

Starr said:


> senior avatar re-sizing for these por favor

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

Who is this?


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Mei terumi 150x200 avatars please.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Melodie (Apr 17, 2012)

Joo said:


>





Sera said:


> ​



Thank you! You've been repped.​


----------



## Vash (Apr 17, 2012)

Ace (One Piece) ava's, please?


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Any Devil May Cry Dante sets? One with the avatar 125x125 and 150x150?
> Will rep. Thanks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

Jak said:


> Ace (One Piece) ava's, please?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tsukishima (Apr 17, 2012)

Soul Eater sets anyone? :33


----------



## Imagine (Apr 17, 2012)

Any Luffy or Zoro avas 125x125 or 150x150?


----------



## Billie (Apr 18, 2012)

Tsukishima said:


> Soul Eater sets anyone? :33


----------



## Tsukishima (Apr 18, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Taken and Rep'd! :33

Edit: Need to spread and 24'd...


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 18, 2012)

Any Prototype 2/James Heller avy's/sets? :33


----------



## Synn (Apr 18, 2012)

Any Sai avatars?


----------



## Sunako (Apr 18, 2012)

150x150 avatars from these please


----------



## Vash (Apr 18, 2012)

^






Joo said:


>



Thanks dude

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andrea (Apr 18, 2012)

Synn said:


> Any Sai avatars?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Synn (Apr 18, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>



Thank you. <3

24'd but I'll make sure to rep you when I get home. :3


----------



## Mirrow (Apr 18, 2012)

Any Gordon Freeman/Portal avatars? 150x200


----------



## Necessary Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Any _Danzō_ Avatars/Signatures other than the one I currently have ? [150x150]


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 18, 2012)

Sasuke avys please (if there is fan arts avys)?!..


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 18, 2012)

Kanoe Yuuko avatars          .


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2012)

150x150 dotted white borders regualr kb limit and 100x125 boredless under 500 kb avas please















just the blond up close for the 100x125 one







Ly or Jak or Joo


----------



## andrea (Apr 18, 2012)

^I'll do them for ya, gimme a few minutes

Edit: here's the 150x150 ones


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## andrea (Apr 18, 2012)

^And the rest


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks again ly


----------



## Soul King (Apr 18, 2012)

Any Legend of Korra avys/sigs/sets?


----------



## Bitty (Apr 18, 2012)

any.....awesome sanji, majin vegeta, hidan, or FMA gifs?


----------



## G (Apr 19, 2012)

Badass Neji avys please.


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2012)

PeeNiss (Peeta/Katniss)avatars please :ho


----------



## Lmao (Apr 19, 2012)

Starr said:


> PeeNiss (Peeta/Katniss)avatars please :ho


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

Motherfucking awesome Vegeta please! 

no ss4, though, plz.


----------



## andrea (Apr 19, 2012)

Starr said:


> PeeNiss (Peeta/Katniss)avatars please :ho



Katpee

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2012)

KatPee? excellent name 

thanks again doll, gotts spread :3




Lmao said:


>



thank you


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 19, 2012)

Any Edo Itachi Set's or Ava's?

Or 

Minato Sets or Ava's?


----------



## Motive (Apr 19, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Katpee



Taking.


----------



## Tsukishima (Apr 19, 2012)

Any Excalibur (Soul Eater) avatars?


----------



## andrea (Apr 20, 2012)

Motive said:


> Taking.



This is not the Giveaways thread. I made that avatar for Starr.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 20, 2012)

Any badass SSJ2 Gohan or SSj Gogeta avatars?

150 x 150 simple borders


----------



## Duffy (Apr 20, 2012)

yo quick request for anyone who has the time. Rep and cred will be given.


*Spoiler*: _image_ 





^Avatar out of that picture. 150x150 without cropping out much, well I suppose if its ness. you can crop out some of the lower body parts. Add dotted boarder. (crop out the black line too)





*Spoiler*: _image_ 





^Remove the black boarders. and remove the white spaces in between each pic, add a dotted boarder around each image. make the sig around 350 x 390-ish





thanks


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 20, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Sasuke avys please (if there is fan arts avys)?!..



Any?!..


----------



## Fraust (Apr 20, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Motherfucking awesome Vegeta please!
> 
> no ss4, though, plz.


bump         .


----------



## andrea (Apr 20, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Any?!..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 20, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Sasuke avys please (if there is fan arts avys)?!..

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 20, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Kanoe Yuuko avatars          .

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## VoDe (Apr 20, 2012)

Duffy said:


> yo quick request for anyone who has the time. Rep and cred will be given.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _image_
> ...


----------



## Billie (Apr 20, 2012)

Soul King said:


> Any Legend of Korra avys/sigs/sets?


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 20, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thanks.

I need to spread, will rep asap.


----------



## Billie (Apr 20, 2012)

Duffy said:


> yo quick request for anyone who has the time. Rep and cred will be given.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Billie (Apr 20, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Any badass SSJ2 Gohan or SSj Gogeta avatars?
> 
> 150 x 150 simple borders

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## G (Apr 20, 2012)

G said:


> Badass Neji avys please.



................


----------



## Billie (Apr 20, 2012)

G said:


> Badass Neji avys please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks sweetie ..
Can I ask for a border? ..



Joo said:


>



Thanks so much ..rep after spread :33..
Can I ask for a dotted borders? ..


----------



## andrea (Apr 21, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Thanks sweetie ..
> Can I ask for a border? ..


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 21, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Any Edo Itachi Set's or Ava's?
> 
> Or
> 
> Minato Sets or Ava's?



This.


----------



## Dei (Apr 21, 2012)

Jellal or Mystogan avy's please~


----------



## Lmao (Apr 21, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> Jellal or Mystogan avy's please~


----------



## Dei (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you~


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks honey pek..


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 21, 2012)

Cool Gilgamesh avatars (Fate Zero)
Saber avatars (Fate Zero)
Rider avatars (Fate Zero)

For future use, thanks in advance.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 21, 2012)

Nobody wants to do Vegeta, so how about Lancer from Fate Zero (inspired by ^)


----------



## Billie (Apr 21, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Thanks so much ..rep after spread :33..
> Can I ask for a dotted borders? ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 21, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Cool Gilgamesh avatars (Fate Zero)
> Saber avatars (Fate Zero)
> Rider avatars (Fate Zero)
> 
> For future use, thanks in advance.


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you very much, Snow Princess.

All of them look great.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 21, 2012)

^ glad you like'em. 



Fraust said:


> Nobody wants to do Vegeta, so how about Lancer from Fate Zero (inspired by ^)


----------



## Fraust (Apr 21, 2012)

I like and will take.


----------



## Duffy (Apr 21, 2012)

an avatar out of this image please

make it 125x125 and dotted boarder. try to include all that can be but mainly focus on the face.


^sig out of this image.

dotted boarder and could you make it around 350x300 or somethin that doesnt take away from the pic but isnt too big. thanx

rep and cred will be given


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 21, 2012)

Any Yu Yu Hakusho Avatars or Sets?
Preferably (Yusuke or Yoko/Kurama)

I only have like 1 Kurama Avy.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 21, 2012)

Duffy said:


> an avatar out of this image please
> 
> make it 125x125 and dotted boarder. try to include all that can be but mainly focus on the face.
> 
> ...


----------



## Duffy (Apr 21, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


>



perfect, I'll rep ya in 24 hours. once the limit is up nd thanx


----------



## Death Note (Apr 21, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Any Yu Yu Hakusho Avatars or Sets?
> Preferably (Yusuke or Yoko/Kurama)
> 
> I only have like 1 Kurama Avy.



I had these saved and for some reason never used them. Resized the avatar. They aren't much lol


----------



## SweetMura (Apr 22, 2012)

*Nezumi and Shion* or *Saber and Gilgamesh* _(Short Hair - New Look)_ pek. Please don't use Anime sources to make avatars and sigs because I won't take them . Fanarts would be much more appreciated , thanks for taking time to do it for me .


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 22, 2012)

Death Note said:


> I had these saved and for some reason never used them. Resized the avatar. They aren't much lol




Taking. 

Btw nice set you currently have.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 23, 2012)

*request*



Can someone make this into an avatar with a nice border and catch the second eye transformation?




Is it possiable for someone to make this banner size, with the same stuff, matching border to the ava, and put in there somewhere Rion Sempai while the banner is still moving. Thank you so much!


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2012)

Anything related to Korra trio (preferably set) thank you so much by now!


----------



## Vash (Apr 23, 2012)

Rion Sempai said:


> Can someone make this into an avatar with a nice border and catch the second eye transformation?



That's too long to be made into a junior ava. But I cut the last part off for you.






Rion Sempai said:


> Is it possiable for someone to make this banner size, with the same stuff, matching border to the ava, and put in there somewhere Rion Sempai while the banner is still moving. Thank you so much!



If you want a different text style just say.


----------



## andrea (Apr 23, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Anything related to Korra trio (preferably set) thank you so much by now!


----------



## andrea (Apr 23, 2012)

SweetMura said:


> *Nezumi and Shion*


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 23, 2012)

Jak said:


> That's too long to be made into a junior ava. But I cut the last part off for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks a million, gonna rep and cred. Think you can the change the ava? Instead of the one you made, change it to the start of the GIF just with him half turning? Thanks!


----------



## Ghost (Apr 23, 2012)

Ichimaru Gin stuff, avas, sigs, sets etc. :33


----------



## andrea (Apr 23, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Ichimaru Gin stuff, avas, sigs, sets etc. :33

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Vash (Apr 23, 2012)

Rion Sempai said:


> Thanks a million, gonna rep and cred. Think you can the change the ava? Instead of the one you made, change it to the start of the GIF just with him half turning? Thanks!






You don't need to rep or cred me


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>



Thank you so much, it's beautiful!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 23, 2012)

Jak said:


> You don't need to rep or cred me



I rep'd and cred you anyway.  I got a request, Future Gohan avas and sigs for use?


----------



## kyochi (Apr 23, 2012)

Ao avatars? From Eureka Seven: AO 

anything will do, gif avatars as well


----------



## Scizor (Apr 23, 2012)

kyochi said:


> Ao avatars? From Eureka Seven: AO
> 
> anything will do, gif avatars as well



​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## kyochi (Apr 23, 2012)

>



Awesome, taking these two  thank yooou


----------



## Scizor (Apr 23, 2012)

kyochi said:


> Awesome, taking these two  thank yooou



No problem, I'm glad you like them.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 23, 2012)

Got another request, just posting them. Get to them whenever! I'm in no rush!



Make this into an sig that saids Rion Sempai with just sasuke and the moving hair and the sky, and a subtitle moving gif text if you can, saying "Where Do I Go Now..." 




Make this into an avatar starting from right before his eye transformation through, and just have the words, Love, Respect, Lost through the vid


----------



## Fraust (Apr 23, 2012)

more lancer from fate zero please. (no fan art, though)


----------



## Billie (Apr 24, 2012)

Fraust said:


> more lancer from fate zero please. (no fan art, though)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ℛei (Apr 24, 2012)

Loras x Renly avys(game of thrones) please


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 24, 2012)

lana del rey


----------



## G (Apr 24, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thats not quite what i meant
i want Neji avys where he has a cool pose or looks badass.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 24, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thanks so much pek..


----------



## andrea (Apr 24, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Loras x Renly avys(game of thrones) please



Couldn't find a lot of good stocks 





Goova said:


> lana del rey

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## andrea (Apr 24, 2012)

G said:


> Thats not quite what i meant
> i want Neji avys where he has a cool pose or looks badass.



I hope he's badass enough for you

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Scizor (Apr 24, 2012)

Rion Sempai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 24, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please



I am taking. Thank you. And I will cred you once used. Thank you!


----------



## ℛei (Apr 24, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Couldn't find a lot of good stocks



Those are amazing  thanks a lot


----------



## Ghost (Apr 24, 2012)

Any Gin signatures to match my avatar?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 24, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Couldn't find a lot of good stocks




nice taking them all


----------



## Metaro (Apr 24, 2012)

Another cool Korra (junior) set Please ther
Willbeeternallygrateful


----------



## santanico (Apr 24, 2012)

More peetxkatniss avatars plz, preferably from fanart


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 24, 2012)

Set request
Stock: 

Effects etc: Whatever looks best


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 24, 2012)

Starr said:


> More peetxkatniss avatars plz, preferably from fanart


 



Santoryu said:


> Set request
> Stock:
> 
> Effects etc: Whatever looks best


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2012)

Got a nice request.


This banner is the idea, so try and use as much of this as you can? 



The next three images are gonna be moving images inserted into the banner itself:


First one is in place of the old moving banner:  

Just get the fight with the swords.

Second one is gonna be on the mirror side: 

Just get the grabbing the blood and making the signs part.

third one is in the middle:  

The sword remaining lighted up.

Have it say Rion Sempai.

And finally, the avatar:  

Have it say Welcome to my Hell... Thank you so much whoever makes the best banner I will ever see. HA!


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 25, 2012)

Ly or Jak

150x150 avas dotted white borders 

100x125 avas boredless under 500 KB











blond 







bottom part only 
kind of like this


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 25, 2012)

just the blond



thank you


----------



## andrea (Apr 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andrea (Apr 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Cont._ 









*Spoiler*: _The small ones_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andrea (Apr 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _And the rest_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necessary Evil (Apr 25, 2012)

None with _Danzō_ ?


----------



## Sera (Apr 25, 2012)

Girls' Generation - The Boys gif avatars please.


----------



## lathia (Apr 25, 2012)

Finally managed to learn how to make my own .gifs. Lesson 2, (borders) will come tomorrow! In the mean time, may I get some borders!? One dotted and one white with dotted?



Thank you.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 25, 2012)

Vampire Knight set?


----------



## Vash (Apr 26, 2012)

lathia said:


> Finally managed to learn how to make my own .gifs. Lesson 2, (borders) will come tomorrow! In the mean time, may I get some borders!? One dotted and one white with dotted?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Vash (Apr 26, 2012)

Vash the Stampede ava's, please.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 26, 2012)

Rion Sempai said:


> Got a nice request.
> 
> 
> This banner is the idea, so try and use as much of this as you can?
> ...



It's a daunting task, I know. ahahah


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 26, 2012)

Jak said:


> Vash the Stampede ava's, please.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Vash (Apr 26, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


>



Awesome, thank you :33


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 26, 2012)

Yu Yu Hakusho Kurama Ava's or Sets?

I only have like 1.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 26, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Yu Yu Hakusho Kurama Ava's or Sets?
> 
> I only have like 1.


here's two sets









 let me know if you want a border too, if you decide to take it.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 27, 2012)

L (Death Note)
Bradley Cooper (Long hair, maybe in a suit like in Limitless)
Lisbeth (girl with the dragon tattoo)

Please, thanks.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 27, 2012)

is like my request too difficult or something?


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 27, 2012)

Any Toriko avatars, sigs, and sets?

Preferably of Toriko himself.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone got any cool ass Tetsuo sig/avatar combos?


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 27, 2012)

Is there any Shanks set? Thank you )


----------



## Sera (Apr 27, 2012)

Rion Sempai said:


> is like my request too difficult or something?



This is a request thread. It is optional if someone wants to do your request. If you really want your request done, then you'll have to request in a shop. ^^


----------



## Billie (Apr 27, 2012)

Fraust said:


> L (Death Note)
> Bradley Cooper (Long hair, maybe in a suit like in Limitless)
> Lisbeth (girl with the dragon tattoo)
> 
> Please, thanks.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Fraust (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks, taking. Gotta spread, may take a while.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 27, 2012)

Shirosaki stuff, avas, sigs, sets, gifs :33


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 27, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> here's two sets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! 

I repped you.

Umm...... yes Borders would be nice.


----------



## Karyuu (Apr 27, 2012)

Any post time skip Ichigo Kurosaki avatars? 150x200 if possible?


----------



## Ken-chan (Apr 27, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Any Toriko avatars, sigs, and sets?
> 
> Preferably of Toriko himself.



Something like this?

Avatars:





Sigs:

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Ken-chan (Apr 27, 2012)

And the sets [had to cut down because of the 10 images limit, sorry].

Sets:









EDIT:



			
				jNdee said:
			
		

> Is there any Shanks set? Thank you )


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 27, 2012)

*@ENxSAMA ( and )*

All nice stuff. 

And it's mine. 

You have been repped, good sir.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 27, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I repped you.
> 
> Umm...... yes Borders would be nice.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 27, 2012)

Legend of Korra opening? The scene with Aang would be awesome!


----------



## Motochika (Apr 27, 2012)

Any Whitebeard GIFs (Avy or Sig) from One Piece? I would be most gracious.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 28, 2012)

Any Tsunade GIFs from the latest movie (blood prison) ?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 28, 2012)

Any tetsuo from Akira sets?


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 28, 2012)

Fate Zero 

Gilgamesh Avatars or Sets?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 28, 2012)

Athrun Zala avys or sets :33??!..


----------



## G (Apr 28, 2012)

Avatars of Benny from Black Lagoon please


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Apr 28, 2012)

Any Ian Brown from The Stone Roses avatars?


----------



## Suzy (Apr 29, 2012)

Any Jennifer Lawrence Avi's? Or Gifs? please.


----------



## Norc (Apr 29, 2012)

Cheshire cat Gif (Sig,Ava or both) from "Alice in Wonderland(2010)" please.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Apr 29, 2012)

cute quality Naruto avatars?


----------



## Lmao (Apr 29, 2012)

Starr said:


> cute quality Naruto avatars?


----------



## Death Note (Apr 29, 2012)

Starr said:


> cute quality Naruto avatars?


I have these two but they suck .



EDIT: nevermind, I see lmao got you lol.


----------



## Billie (Apr 29, 2012)

Rion Sempai said:


> Any tetsuo from Akira sets?


----------



## Billie (Apr 29, 2012)

Suzy said:


> Any Jennifer Lawrence Avi's? Or Gifs? please.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 29, 2012)

Joo said:


>



that's dope man!


----------



## Billie (Apr 29, 2012)

G said:


> Avatars of Benny from Black Lagoon please


----------



## xDex (Apr 30, 2012)

Any Sync the Tempest from Tales of the Abyss avatar(s), sig(s), or both?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Suzy (Apr 30, 2012)

Joo said:


>



So beautiful. 

Thank you Jo. 

EDIT; the gif avi and other avi's doesn't work when I try to upload it as my avi could you fix? pleasee


----------



## Arya Stark (May 1, 2012)

Stark family (preferably set and excluding Sansa) please, thank you so much by now.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 1, 2012)

Nightwing avatars/sets?


----------



## Dei (May 1, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Nightwing avatars/sets?


----------



## jNdee~ (May 1, 2012)

Can I have a movie thor set?

Thor from "Thor" pls. Not the Avenger one

Thank You


----------



## Lovely Hope (May 2, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Athrun Zala avys or sets :33??!..



..


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 2, 2012)

Any Kushina sets ?


----------



## Sayaka (May 2, 2012)

FOR THE LOVE OF MY SANITY PLEASE AVAS PLEASE dotted white borders













and this as a sig with dotted white borders and on it "How could you tell us that we were WRONG" 



ly or jak


----------



## Vash (May 2, 2012)

It's been awhile, I'll do these. Just give me a min.


*Spoiler*: _Kagu part 1_


----------



## G (May 2, 2012)

team gai profile pics please


----------



## Dei (May 2, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> ..


----------



## Melodie (May 2, 2012)

Miku, profile pictures please.


----------



## Vash (May 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kagu part 2_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sayaka (May 2, 2012)

could you change the text to red and black and more elegant...everything else PERFECT


----------



## Vash (May 2, 2012)

Picky 

I'll VM them to you!


----------



## Gogeta (May 2, 2012)

Prototype Avas. Alex Mercer if possible, James Heller is cool too


----------



## Lovely Hope (May 2, 2012)

Dei said:


>



Thank you soo much..may I have the stock for the middle one :33?!..


----------



## MageNinja10 (May 2, 2012)

Any avatars of Minato as a child? Thanks!


----------



## zetzume (May 2, 2012)

110x110 korra ava's please? =)

and resize this to 110x110 and 125x125 please.:">


----------



## Hitomi (May 3, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Prototype Avas. Alex Mercer if possible, James Heller is cool too


----------



## Gold Roger (May 3, 2012)

Fox, Wolf, or Dog Avatars? 

I'm most likely going to use it later as a Profile Pic or Avatar.


----------



## zetzume (May 4, 2012)

zetzume said:


> 110x110 korra ava's please? =)
> 
> and resize this to 110x110 and 125x125 please.:">



quoting.. please? =):33


----------



## Hitomi (May 4, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Fox, Wolf, or Dog Avatars?
> 
> I'm most likely going to use it later as a Profile Pic or Avatar.



125x125 Avatars 





150x150 







170x170

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Hitomi (May 4, 2012)

ShinobiMinh206 said:


> Any avatars of Minato as a child? Thanks!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Hitomi (May 4, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Miku, profile pictures please.


----------



## Ghost (May 4, 2012)

Any Kakashi avatars? 150 x 150


----------



## Lightmare (May 4, 2012)

Sorry, not sure if this is right place to request, but could someone make this picture transparent and do an outline of the character in black? similar to this one: 

here's the stock: 

I will rep and credit whoever does this request for me! Thank you!


----------



## Gogeta (May 4, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


>



**

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (May 4, 2012)

Dean & Sam Winchester Avatars?


----------



## Melodie (May 4, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## Vash (May 4, 2012)

True Pain said:


> Sorry, not sure if this is right place to request, but could someone make this picture transparent and do an outline of the character in black? similar to this one:
> 
> here's the stock:
> 
> I will rep and credit whoever does this request for me! Thank you!


----------



## Vash (May 4, 2012)

zetzume said:


> quoting.. please? =):33






I made versions you can use on this forum too. But I had to remove frames to get them to fit within the file size


----------



## Bitty (May 4, 2012)

can i have some awesome sanji from one piece gifs,avys,or sigs please!?
 lots & lots sanji please


----------



## MageNinja10 (May 4, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


>



Thank you! They all look awesome! I already rep and will be sure to cred.


----------



## zetzume (May 4, 2012)

Jak said:


> I made versions you can use on this forum too. But I had to remove frames to get them to fit within the file size




jak.. <3 thank so much.


----------



## Lightmare (May 5, 2012)

Thank you Jak so much! 

EDIT: NVM


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2012)

Hulk from the Avengers movie


----------



## Momoko (May 5, 2012)

Hello.

Has anyone got Yui Hirasawa GIF Avatars? She's from K-ON. Please?????? .


----------



## Jaded Heart (May 5, 2012)

Sakura Haruno GIF avatars, anyone? 

please and thank you


----------



## Santoryu (May 6, 2012)

resize to senior avy size please


----------



## Santoryu (May 6, 2012)

cheers mate            =p


----------



## Necessary Evil (May 6, 2012)

Any Stein Avatars ? [Soul Eater]


----------



## Karyuu (May 6, 2012)

Any Lelocuh vi Britannia avatars? (Code Geass)

150x200..please.


----------



## G (May 6, 2012)

G said:


> team gai profile pics please



anyone               ?


----------



## Dei (May 6, 2012)

Can someone downsize this gif or shorten it so it will work as an avy


----------



## Billie (May 6, 2012)

G said:


> anyone               ?


 



Dei said:


> Can someone downsize this gif or shorten it so it will work as an avy


----------



## Milkshake (May 6, 2012)

Souji Seta/Yu Narukami from Persona 4 pls n tanks


----------



## beads (May 7, 2012)

Anyone have an avatar that fits with my sig? I'm open to all suggestions.


----------



## Dei (May 7, 2012)

Milkshake said:


> Souji Seta/Yu Narukami from Persona 4 pls n tanks


----------



## Hitomi (May 7, 2012)

Necessary Evil said:


> Any Stein Avatars ? [Soul Eater]

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Hitomi (May 7, 2012)

beads said:


> Anyone have an avatar that fits with my sig? I'm open to all suggestions.


 


*Spoiler*: _played with your sig a lil_


----------



## ℛei (May 7, 2012)

Can I have Loki avis,please?


----------



## beads (May 7, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for this! Replaced the sig, still thinking about the avatar. Just to clarify, it doesn't have to be a Snoop one. Just something that gels with the mood/atmosphere of the sig. I am leaning towards the middle one right now though. Thanks again!


----------



## andrea (May 7, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Can I have Loki avis,please?



I have a few. This man is too sexy for words

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Anarch (May 7, 2012)

Loki and/or Hawkeye avas please , from the movie?


----------



## ℛei (May 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> I have a few. This man is too sexy for words



I LOVE YOU


----------



## Duffy (May 7, 2012)

^Avatar with dotted boarder 
150 x 150 and 125 x 125 plz


^Sig
no specific size, just nothing too big or nothing too small

effect for ava and sig: No particular effect in mind but if you wanna go ahead and add one, be my guest.

rep and cred to whoever does this, thanks in advance


----------



## Mirrow (May 7, 2012)

Nia avatars or sigs from Gurren Lagann.


----------



## lathia (May 7, 2012)

Duffy said:


> ^Avatar with dotted boarder
> 150 x 150 and 125 x 125 plz
> 
> 
> ...



I don't do coloring. This was simple enough though. 




You like red?! lol


----------



## Dylan (May 7, 2012)

HELP!

I've just come back from four years of inactivity and I need a new signature and avatar real bad. I'm just gonna quickly explain what I want and someone awzum needs to make it. 

Itachi
Red & Black color scheme
Text saying "Dylan" and maybe an Itachi quote?

That's it! Be creative please, I will forever owe my self to the designer that completes this request. ;D


----------



## lathia (May 7, 2012)

Deran Oburienou, your best bet would be to get a good stock picture of the Itachi you would like in your set. Then request it at one of the shops. They do awesome work!

That way is more personalized. You'd hate to have a set where you're not feeling the picture.


----------



## Duffy (May 7, 2012)

lathia said:


> I don't do coloring. This was simple enough though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perfect, thanks


----------



## Milkshake (May 7, 2012)

Dei said:


>



good good good good
<3 thx


----------



## Vash (May 8, 2012)

Scar (FMA) ava's, please?


----------



## Hero (May 8, 2012)

Any Mako avatars? I fucking love him.


----------



## FeiHong (May 8, 2012)

Can I get the Aang scene where he does air bending in the Legend of Korra opening?


----------



## Mirrow (May 9, 2012)

Doctor said:


> Nia avatars or sigs from Gurren Lagann.



Bump.


----------



## Santoryu (May 9, 2012)

Raven Signatures (Gravity Rush)


----------



## Billie (May 9, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Raven Signatures (Gravity Rush)


----------



## Morphine (May 9, 2012)

jensen ackles avatars please


----------



## Necessary Evil (May 9, 2012)

Any _Kabuto_ [_Sennin Mōdo_] Avatars and/or Signatures ?


----------



## Duffy (May 10, 2012)

avatar

150x150 and an additional 125x125 if you can
boarder: dotted

sig


dotted boarder
size: general like around 400 L-ish-450ish W
of course I want the white part cropped out tho.

rep and cred to whoever give it a try


----------



## Lightmare (May 10, 2012)

Any Steins;Gate or Darker than Black (Hei) avatars?


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 11, 2012)

True Pain said:


> Darker than Black (Hei) avatars?


​


----------



## Tsukishima (May 11, 2012)

Could someone just make a quick junior avatar of the following image? And resize to sig size if possible.



Thanks :33


----------



## Vash (May 11, 2012)

Tsukishima said:


> Could someone just make a quick junior avatar of the following image? And resize to sig size if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks :33




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tsukishima (May 12, 2012)

Jak said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Repped! :33


----------



## andrea (May 12, 2012)

Anything Damon, Elena or Delena (Vampire Diaries)


----------



## Anarch (May 12, 2012)

Katniss Eberdeen/Jennifer Lawrence avatars ?


----------



## Brox (May 12, 2012)

searching for light yagami avatars which fit my signature.


----------



## Imagine (May 12, 2012)

Any Hellsing Avatars?


----------



## blue♥ (May 12, 2012)

I NEED LIN BEI FONG FANART. STAT.

Please?


----------



## Santoryu (May 12, 2012)

avatar request.
Stock: 
Borders/effects: Whatever looks best.

If you have the coloured version, even better :byakuya


----------



## Bitty (May 12, 2012)

any awesome laxus avatars?


----------



## Slayer (May 12, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> searching for light yagami avatars which fit my signature.




*Spoiler*: __ 








These two are just made via using your sig and adding a border

*Spoiler*: __ 









Just rep if you do take them.


----------



## Zenith (May 12, 2012)

Anyone with Roy Mustang sig and avy's?


----------



## Santoryu (May 12, 2012)

Emiya kiritsugu avatars (Fate Zero)
Kirei avatars (Fate Zero)


----------



## Norc (May 13, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Emiya kiritsugu avatars (Fate Zero)
> Kirei avatars (Fate Zero)

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 13, 2012)

UFC Avys
150x200?


----------



## Morphine (May 13, 2012)

Morphine said:


> jensen ackles avatars please



                    kinda hoping this would happen sometime soon


----------



## Dei (May 13, 2012)

Morphine said:


> kinda hoping this would happen sometime soon


----------



## Kagawa (May 13, 2012)

scarlett johansson 150x200 avatars plox will rep multiple times!


----------



## Dei (May 13, 2012)

Kagawa said:


> scarlett johansson 150x200 avatars plox will rep multiple times!





No need to rep multiple times~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kagawa (May 13, 2012)

:33 awesome thanks! Will rep when possible


----------



## Delicious (May 13, 2012)

Could someone be able to make a render out of this?
[]


----------



## Billie (May 13, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Could someone be able to make a render out of this?
> []




Render by


----------



## Billie (May 13, 2012)

Kagawa said:


> scarlett johansson 150x200 avatars plox will rep multiple times!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delicious (May 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> Render by


Yes, I know about that one. It's just that the cleaning job on it wasn't as good as the one I provided. Thanks anyways.


----------



## andrea (May 14, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Anything Damon, Elena or Delena (Vampire Diaries)



Still taking 'em


----------



## Grimmjow (May 15, 2012)

Can I have a high quality Kevin Durant avatar?


----------



## Lmao (May 15, 2012)

Grimmjow said:


> Can I have a high quality Kevin Durant avatar?


----------



## Anarch (May 15, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Katniss Eberdeen/Jennifer Lawrence avatars ?



please ?               .


----------



## Lmao (May 15, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Anything Damon, Elena or Delena (Vampire Diaries)


----------



## Lmao (May 15, 2012)

Anarch said:


> please ?               .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 15, 2012)

any HQ material for a Diablo 3 set


----------



## luminaeus (May 15, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> any HQ material for a Diablo 3 set







now this is the work of Blizzard Entertainment, if you use these in a set, you better keep the copyright/blizzard tag on it or you might get into trouble :/


----------



## Zenith (May 15, 2012)

Just in case anyone missed it



			
				Lt Iceman said:
			
		

> Anyone with Roy Mustang sig and avy's?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 15, 2012)

Are there any Dark Shadows avatars? Even big size pics are all right, i need the avy for facebook.


----------



## αce (May 15, 2012)

Jaime Lannister stuff?


----------



## Rinoa (May 15, 2012)

Please someone could resize me this image to use as a sig?
Thank you in advance and i'll rep.:33


----------



## Vash (May 15, 2012)

?Rinoa? said:


> Please someone could resize me this image to use as a sig?
> Thank you in advance and i'll rep.:33




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## アストロ (May 15, 2012)

KUROKO NO BASKET AVI (WILL REPP) NO GIF PLEASE.


----------



## Rinoa (May 15, 2012)

Jak said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you so very much.:33 reps


----------



## Anarch (May 16, 2012)

thanks         .


----------



## Gold Roger (May 16, 2012)

Ulquiorra Avatars or Sets?


----------



## Momoko (May 16, 2012)

Angelina Jolie Gif Avatars? or Brittany and Santana Avis, Anyone?


----------



## Excalibur (May 16, 2012)

Cadis Etrama di Raizel Avatar please, Manga: Noblesse.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 17, 2012)

any gaara avys?
150x200


----------



## ℛei (May 17, 2012)

Any cute anime girls avis please?


----------



## Sourcandy (May 17, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone here could help me!!! 

I would like a gif avatar  this video.

Seconds 3 and 4 I believe, when Rena is with her eyes closed  Sizes 150x150 and 125x125 would be appreciated. The border and effects are up to whoever decides to give this a try. Thanks is advance!


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 17, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> any gaara avys?
> 150x200



or Thor
same size


----------



## lathia (May 17, 2012)

Sourcandy said:


> I was wondering if anyone here could help me!!!
> 
> I would like a gif avatar  this video.
> 
> Seconds 3 and 4 I believe, when Rena is with her eyes closed  Sizes 150x150 and 125x125 would be appreciated. The border and effects are up to whoever decides to give this a try. Thanks is advance!



This is all I could do with my given time (heading out). By the way, you can't rep till you're at 50 posts +. Have fun!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sourcandy (May 17, 2012)

lathia said:


> This is all I could do with my given time (heading out). By the way, you can't rep till you're at 50 posts +. Have fun!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you very, very much! The gif does not animates does (when I put it as my avatar) Do you know what could be happening?


----------



## lathia (May 17, 2012)

Sourcandy said:


> Thank you very, very much! The gif does not animates does (when I put it as my avatar) Do you know what could be happening?



Hmm.. what is the size restriction for your avatar? 



> Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 150 by 150 pixels or 341.8 KB (whichever is smaller).



This is mine. It's right beneath where you upload your avatar. Also, make sure you save it and upload it as a .gif and not a .jpeg.


----------



## Scizor (May 17, 2012)

lathia said:


> Hmm.. what is the size restriction for your avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> This is mine. It's right beneath where you upload your avatar. Also, make sure you save it and upload it as a .gif and not a .jpeg.



Junior avatars have to be under 100 Kb.


----------



## Sourcandy (May 17, 2012)

lathia said:


> Hmm.. what is the size restriction for your avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> This is mine. It's right beneath where you upload your avatar. Also, make sure you save it and upload it as a .gif and not a .jpeg.



As Scizor pointed it out, the maximum is 100 KB.


----------



## lathia (May 17, 2012)

Dang, didn't save the .psd file. I hope quality loss isn't that bad. Let me see what I can do.

*Edit:*
Thank the heavens for loops. Try that.


----------



## Sourcandy (May 17, 2012)

lathia said:


> Dang, didn't save the .psd file. I hope quality loss isn't that bad. Let me see what I can do.
> 
> *Edit:*
> Thank the heavens for loops. Try that.


Perfect!Edit: Could you do the same with the other one? Only if you want though!


----------



## lathia (May 17, 2012)

The 150x150? Only thing I could do is delete layers to make the file size even smaller. You won't be able to wear it as a 150x150 until you reach 1000 posts.

There
*Spoiler*: __ 








Try and wear it, so you can see what I mean.


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 17, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> any gaara avys?
> 150x200





Reiki said:


> Any cute anime girls avis please?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Bitty (May 17, 2012)

any awesome rock lee! avatars!?

Edit: this thread is dead lol


----------



## ℛei (May 18, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> [



thanks pek


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 18, 2012)

Any Kingdom Of Hearts avys?
150x200


----------



## Santoryu (May 18, 2012)

Saeko busujima avatars (Highschool of the dead)


----------



## Sayaka (May 18, 2012)

brittana avas or sets 

real life stocks please if ya can and something from nationals tongue tied kiss :33


----------



## Arya Stark (May 19, 2012)

Stark family (Game of Thrones) avies, thanks by now again


----------



## G (May 19, 2012)

Yamato sets?
That dude from Naruto


----------



## `Monster (May 19, 2012)

Any Tsunade sets?


----------



## Sayaka (May 19, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> brittana avas or sets
> 
> real life stocks please if ya can and something from nationals tongue tied kiss :33



  .


----------



## Vash (May 20, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> .








If you like, give me a neg ​


----------



## Sayaka (May 20, 2012)

Jak said:


> If you like, give me a neg ​



i like it but for the sig can it be the 3x21 kiss xD

and the ava be something HeMo 

but i like it :33


----------



## The Weeknd (May 20, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister, Jon Snow, Or Danaerys Targaryen sets please?


----------



## Santoryu (May 20, 2012)

Resize to senior avatar please.


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 20, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Resize to senior avatar please.


----------



## Santoryu (May 20, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2012)

Kobe Bryant avatars pleeeease


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (May 21, 2012)

Any Beta Ray Bill sig's or avy's? If not I can provide picture's for anyone who feels up to making me a set


----------



## Lmao (May 21, 2012)

Starr said:


> Kobe Bryant avatars pleeeease


----------



## Whitebeard (May 21, 2012)

Timeskip Zoro avatars/sets?


----------



## Juli (May 21, 2012)

I can also add borders if you want. :3



Ichiro Miyata said:


> Any Beta Ray Bill sig's or avy's? If not I can provide picture's for anyone who feels up to making me a set







Whitebeard said:


> Timeskip Zoro avatars/sets?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Tyrion Lannister, Jon Snow, Or Danaerys Targaryen sets please?



All from Game of Thrones if you guys were wondering.


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2012)

thank you :33

If you have any gifs please do share, that goes to anyone willing


----------



## Bitty (May 21, 2012)

anything awesome that is sanji or rock lee?!


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (May 21, 2012)

Juli said:


> I can also add borders if you want. :3



thank you  anyone have a sig I can use for these?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2012)

Surtur sets? Danearys? Beta Ray Bill? Lizard? Venom?


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 21, 2012)

Damon and Elena from TVD avatar 125x125 please


----------



## Ghost (May 22, 2012)

any sig to fit my avatar?


----------



## Santoryu (May 22, 2012)

Hyouka profile pictures            .


----------



## Araragi (May 23, 2012)

can i get a sig to go with my avatar please? gifs are appreciated, but I would also like to see a regular sig with awesome colors/effects, either is nice


----------



## Selva (May 24, 2012)

Houtarou from Hyouka 150x150 avatars please? gifs are so very much appreciated


----------



## jNdee~ (May 24, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> can i get a sig to go with my avatar please? gifs are appreciated, but I would also like to see a regular sig with awesome colors/effects, either is nice


----------



## Araragi (May 24, 2012)

can i see how it looks like with dotted border, or thick border?


----------



## Delicious (May 24, 2012)

Selva said:


> Houtarou from Hyouka 150x150 avatars please? gifs are so very much appreciated


----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2012)

Selva said:


> Houtarou from Hyouka 150x150 avatars please? gifs are so very much appreciated




*Spoiler*: __ 





Tumblr GIFs crop/resizes =)​



Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Arya Stark (May 24, 2012)

That's the 3rd time I'm asking:

A Stark Family set please (from Game of Thrones)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2012)

a Samus Aran set or avatar


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 24, 2012)

Any Gantz avys or siggys pls. :33


----------



## Selva (May 24, 2012)

Delicious said:


>





Scizor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you, thnx


----------



## Norc (May 24, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> a Samus Aran set or avatar


Only ava brah.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2012)

Norc said:


> Only ava brah.


you're my hero 

taking these


----------



## The Weeknd (May 24, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Surtur sets? Danearys? Beta Ray Bill? Lizard? Venom?



Stark Family? GODZILLA? GALACTUS? BROLY? GOGETA? AHHHH


----------



## Delicious (May 24, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Stark Family? GODZILLA? GALACTUS? BROLY? GOGETA? AHHHH


----------



## Zach (May 24, 2012)

Tony Parker or Manu Ginobili?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 24, 2012)

Thank you! Gotta spread though


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 24, 2012)

Vampire Princess said:


> Damon and Elena from TVD avatar 125x125 please



...Please.


----------



## Hariti (May 25, 2012)

Vampire Princess said:


> ...Please.


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 25, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## mali (May 26, 2012)

Kaminas shades.


----------



## lathia (May 26, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> can i see how it looks like with dotted border, or thick border?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gold Roger (May 26, 2012)

Shaman King 

Yoh Avatars or Sets.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 26, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Surtur sets? Danearys? Beta Ray Bill? Lizard? Venom?



Sigs? Spiderman? Stark Family? Direwolves? Holy crap.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (May 26, 2012)

Nightwing sigs or avatars?


----------



## Liverbird (May 26, 2012)

Requesting Trafalgar Law timeskip avys, from manga panels if possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hariti (May 27, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> Requesting Trafalgar Law timeskip avys, from manga panels if possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liverbird (May 27, 2012)

Fucking epic, that's how I like them 

If you're free, maybe I'll request you again anytime soon?


----------



## Dei (May 27, 2012)

Could someone resize this to work as an avy


----------



## Hariti (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Dei (May 27, 2012)

Thank you will rep once im not 24'd.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 27, 2012)

KH2 Anti-form Sora please


----------



## Ghost (May 27, 2012)

could someone add above that badass friend "King of Kanto" some cool font and effect on the font would be awesome.

font could about this size


----------



## The Weeknd (May 27, 2012)

I'll do it. Since I fucking love Charizard.

Edit:


----------



## Ghost (May 27, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> I'll do it. Since I fucking love Charizard.
> 
> Edit:



One does not simply not love Charizard.

edit. any charizard avatars (or something) that would fit this badass sig?


----------



## RisingVengeance (May 27, 2012)

Is there any chance of someone making some gif avatars from the trailer(s) for Prometheus?


----------



## Brox (May 27, 2012)

any dilf sets?


----------



## Momoko (May 27, 2012)

Park Bom avy's / gifs? will rep and credit.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 27, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> any dilf sets?



Be more specific please


----------



## Brox (May 27, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Be more specific please



bearded, muscled, short-haired.


----------



## Dei (May 27, 2012)

Could someone resize this aswell to work as an avy.


----------



## Morphine (May 27, 2012)

dean from supernatural please avas, gif or otherwise


----------



## Dei (May 27, 2012)

Morphine said:


> dean from supernatural please avas, gif or otherwise



​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2012)

Morphine said:


> dean from supernatural please avas, gif or otherwise


----------



## Vash (May 27, 2012)

Dei said:


> Could someone resize this aswell to work as an avy.


----------



## Melodie (May 27, 2012)

Shirayuki Mizore avatars please! (150x200) ​


----------



## Hariti (May 28, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Shirayuki Mizore avatars please! (150x200) ​


----------



## Santoryu (May 28, 2012)

Oreki Houtarou avatars

Hyouka set

Kuroko no Basuke avatars


----------



## Dei (May 28, 2012)

Thank u, I asume you want negs instead of reps.


----------



## Melodie (May 28, 2012)

Hariti said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you! ​


----------



## Ubereem (May 28, 2012)

Can I request Alistair Overeem Ava's?!


----------



## Araragi (May 28, 2012)

could I get sigs to go with these avatars please?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2012)

show Bronn/Stannis/Tywin avas/good quality 150x150 gifs


----------



## Tsukishima (May 29, 2012)

Sucker Punch sigs/avatars please. Gif's preferred.


----------



## Sunako (May 29, 2012)

legend of korra gif avatars


----------



## santanico (May 29, 2012)

Josh Hutcherson avatar gifs :33


----------



## ℛei (May 29, 2012)

Loras Tyrell or Jon Snow avas (GoT) please


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (May 29, 2012)

Nightwing sigs? Avys?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 29, 2012)

Bubi said:


> Are there any Dark Shadows avatars? Even big size pics are all right.



No one? Please ?-?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 29, 2012)

150x200 avy this?


----------



## Scizor (May 29, 2012)

Uchiha Shisui avatars 150x200 no borders (possibly for use on another forum)
Will rep and cred, of course.


----------



## Delicious (May 29, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Uchiha Shisui avatars 150x200 no borders (possibly for use on another forum)
> Will rep and cred, of course.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 29, 2012)

render of this please.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (May 29, 2012)

Ichiro Miyata said:


> Nightwing sigs? Avys?



Anyone????


----------



## Scizor (May 30, 2012)

Delicious said:


>



Good stuff, thanks!

May I have the stock for the third one, the fifth one and the sixth one, please?


----------



## G (May 30, 2012)

Hadouken! avatars? (the band)


----------



## Santoryu (May 30, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake set (Manga panels please)


----------



## Metaro (May 30, 2012)

Hot Karin (from Naruto ) sets :ho with dotted borders


----------



## Basilikos (May 30, 2012)

Avatars/sets of Fate Testarossa (as an adult), please.


----------



## ℛei (May 30, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Loras Tyrell or Jon Snow avas (GoT) please


----------



## Selva (May 30, 2012)

Reiki said:


>


gifs resized from tumblr. Don't rep/cred ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ℛei (May 30, 2012)

Selva said:


> gifs resized from tumblr. Don't rep/cred ^^



I LOVE YOU SELVA   

thanks a lot raped you hard


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Avatars/sets of Fate Testarossa (as an adult), please.


not sets, but maybe you can use stock


----------



## Gold Roger (May 30, 2012)

Deadman Wonderland Ganta? 

Ava's or Sets.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 30, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200 avy this?



anyone ?


----------



## Sera (May 30, 2012)

Not sure if I can ask this on this thread, but oh well.

Can someone re-size  into an avatar please? Thank you.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> anyone ?








Sera said:


> Not sure if I can ask this on this thread, but oh well.
> 
> Can someone re-size  into an avatar please? Thank you.


----------



## Delicious (May 30, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Good stuff, thanks!
> 
> May I have the stock for the third one, the fifth one and the sixth one, please?


----------



## Basilikos (May 30, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> not sets, but maybe you can use stock


Thanks.

But I'm still looking for some already made avatars/sets.


----------



## Karyuu (May 31, 2012)

Any lelouch avy's from Code Geass? 200x150 (will give credit)


----------



## Stripes (May 31, 2012)

Karyuu said:


> Any lelouch avy's from Code Geass? 200x150 (will give credit)




*hope these will do?*
​


----------



## Hakan Erkan (May 31, 2012)

Any Avatars and sets of Yusuke Urameshi from Yu Yu Hakusho?


----------



## Scizor (May 31, 2012)

Delicious said:


>



Thanks!
But the first one doesn't show.


----------



## Delicious (May 31, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Thanks!
> But the first one doesn't show.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 31, 2012)

Yo, guys any KH2 Sora Anti-form set?? Tnx


----------



## Santoryu (May 31, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Kakashi Hatake set (Manga panels please)



                                          .


----------



## Metaro (May 31, 2012)

Metaro said:


> Hot Karin (from Naruto ) sets with dotted borders



Guise , please  or at least Itachi ones.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 31, 2012)

rep 

and looking for men in suits any size


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (May 31, 2012)

Any Portgas D. Ace avatars or sigs?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 31, 2012)

Cersei gif avatars, bordered like my current one. Please VM me if you've got any, as I don't check this thread often enough.


----------



## Zach (May 31, 2012)

Roger Federer?


----------



## Lmao (May 31, 2012)

Zach said:


> Roger Federer?


----------



## Zach (May 31, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Hakan Erkan (May 31, 2012)

Does no one have any Avatars and sets of Yusuke Urameshi from Yu Yu Hakusho?
I promise mutiple reps (no matter how meagre they may be).


----------



## Lmao (May 31, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Cersei gif avatars, bordered like my current one. Please VM me if you've got any, as I don't check this thread often enough.


----------



## Lmao (May 31, 2012)

Yasopp said:


> Does no one have any Avatars and sets of Yusuke Urameshi from Yu Yu Hakusho?
> I promise mutiple reps (no matter how meagre they may be).


----------



## Araragi (May 31, 2012)

Sasuke sigs?


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2012)

Quality Itachi avatars :33


----------



## Tsukishima (Jun 1, 2012)

Yamamoto sets please.


----------



## Hariti (Jun 1, 2012)

Starr said:


> Quality Itachi avatars :33


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 1, 2012)

Starks from GoT Please, thank you.


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 1, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Avatars/sets of Fate Testarossa (as an adult), please.


Yep                               .


----------



## Rima (Jun 1, 2012)

Asami avatars (from the legend of Korra)


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 1, 2012)

Bolin avatars or Sigs


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2012)

quality Yoruichi avatars/sets/sigs


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 1, 2012)

Any sigs of Yusuke Urameshi from YYH?
I promise mutiple reps (no matter how meagre they may be).


----------



## Laura (Jun 2, 2012)

Can someone make an avatar version of this gif please?

Every time i try, it becomes a motionless image.


----------



## Hariti (Jun 2, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> Can someone make an avatar version of this gif please?
> 
> Every time i try, it becomes a motionless image.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 2, 2012)

Can any one of you guys make an avys with borders (his face) for both Sasuke from this pic?..:33


----------



## tears (Jun 2, 2012)

the one in the spoiler?

dunno if u like it


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 2, 2012)

tears said:


> the one in the spoiler?
> 
> dunno if u like it



Yes..can you make each one alone?!


----------



## tears (Jun 2, 2012)

like this?​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 2, 2012)

tears said:


> like this?​



Yeah ..thank you so much :33 +rep..


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 2, 2012)

Ultear set/avatars (Fairy Tail)


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2012)

Can someone take my current sig and put the same border my avatar has around it?


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 3, 2012)

Can anybody here make Gif's smaller so they fit the 1 MB rule?

Preferably id like this one here to be cut:   

But if it's not possible then perhaps this one:


Thank you in advance


----------



## Kek (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone spare a good quality Casshern Sin set? Preferably gifs, at least the avatar.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 3, 2012)

any ufc sets?


----------



## Vash (Jun 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Can someone take my current sig and put the same border my avatar has around it?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 3, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> any ufc sets?



or Vegeta or Trunks


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, Jak.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 3, 2012)

Any vash the stampede avatars? Sigs?


----------



## Araragi (Jun 3, 2012)

Any naruto(toad sage)/sasuke(susano'o) sigs/sets?? pleazeee?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 3, 2012)

Any Law(One piece) sets or signatures?


----------



## Tsukishima (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome Yamamoto (bleach) gif's anyone?


----------



## jNdee~ (Jun 4, 2012)

Dark Schneider set please


----------



## Ghost (Jun 4, 2012)

Could someoen resize my sig (3xx X 4xx) and add dotted border on it?


----------



## Vash (Jun 4, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Could someoen resize my sig (3xx X 4xx) and add dotted border on it?




*Spoiler*: _Small_ 










*Spoiler*: _Smaller_


----------



## Ghost (Jun 4, 2012)

Jak said:


> *Spoiler*: _Small_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a lot man.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 4, 2012)

can someone please put dotted white borders on my ava and this sig please 



and make this into an ava



and brighten it a bit dotted white borders as well


----------



## Ghost (Jun 4, 2012)

could someone resize this to 150 x 150 ?? thanks


----------



## Vash (Jun 4, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> and make this into an ava
> 
> 
> 
> and brighten it a bit dotted white borders as well



I had to remove frames and reduce quality to get this to fit into avatar size.




Shirosaki said:


> could someone resize this to 150 x 150 ?? thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 4, 2012)

thanks jack but can you put the border on the sig as well please 

or anyone...


----------



## Vash (Jun 4, 2012)

^
Lmao already did it...


----------



## Sourcandy (Jun 4, 2012)

I was wondering if someone could help me with a pair of matching avatars?  the link to the picture.

I would like the avatars to be based on the very first image of the picture, one for Mako and the other one for Korra. Dotted borders and 150x200


Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm in lesbians with the recent GoT episode.

Gifs of Daenery's Dragons burning Pyat Pree and the White Walker leader please.


----------



## santanico (Jun 5, 2012)

can someone re-size these to senior avatars plz?


----------



## Metaro (Jun 5, 2012)

Flirty Sasuke (from movie road to ninja ) sets or avatars .


----------



## G (Jun 5, 2012)

Green Lantern avatars pls


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 5, 2012)

Any hot sexy anime girl or girls with large breasts sets, avatars or siggys?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 5, 2012)

DBZ Avys any size


----------



## santanico (Jun 5, 2012)

Garrett Hedlund avatars please


----------



## Imagine (Jun 6, 2012)

Could someone resize this to 125x125?


----------



## Hariti (Jun 6, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Could someone resize this to 125x125?


----------



## Imagine (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## tears (Jun 6, 2012)

Starr said:


> Garrett Hedlund avatars please


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 6, 2012)

Can someone slow this down a little bit? 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Resize the following to avatar size and slow them down a bit if possible


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








standard resize for this one please


Will rep twice.


----------



## Anarch (Jun 6, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Can someone slow this down a little bit?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...








*Spoiler*: __ 





didn't know what you mean by standard , let me know if you want it different.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 6, 2012)

my bad, i meant avatar size for the last one, but no need to slow it down..

Everything else is great though, thanks mate


----------



## Anarch (Jun 6, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> my bad, i meant avatar size for the last one, but no need to slow it down..
> 
> Everything else is great though, thanks mate




*Spoiler*: __ 





thanks for the credit btw


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 6, 2012)

Perfect, thanks mate.

No problem.


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2012)

omg thank you


----------



## Ghost (Jun 6, 2012)

time skip Byakuya sets/avas/sigs/gifs ???


----------



## Delicious (Jun 6, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> time skip Byakuya sets/avas/sigs/gifs ???


----------



## Zach (Jun 6, 2012)

Gif avy of him saying "shut up"


----------



## Hariti (Jun 7, 2012)

^


----------



## Ghost (Jun 7, 2012)

Delicious said:


>



gotta spread some rep


----------



## Zach (Jun 7, 2012)

Hariti said:


> ^



Thanks                           .


----------



## Ghost (Jun 7, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> time skip Byakuya sets/avas/sigs/gifs ???



moar?????????


----------



## G (Jun 7, 2012)

Avatars of Yukio Okumura from Blue Exorcist?


----------



## Gold Roger (Jun 7, 2012)

Mugen from Samurai Champloo.

Avatars or Sets.


----------



## Araragi (Jun 7, 2012)

Family guy sigs please


----------



## Dei (Jun 7, 2012)

Could someone remove the text on this gif.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 8, 2012)

can someone add fitting border on these: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








few versions would be nice


----------



## Vash (Jun 8, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> can someone add fitting border on these:




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Jun 8, 2012)

Can someone please get rid of the white background? I still want it in gif format


----------



## Shichibukai (Jun 8, 2012)

Batman avas from Dark Knight Rises?


----------



## Lmao (Jun 8, 2012)

Starr said:


> Can someone please get rid of the white background? I still want it in gif format


----------



## Lmao (Jun 8, 2012)

Shichibukai said:


> Batman avas from Dark Knight Rises?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 8, 2012)

dbz gif avys?


----------



## santanico (Jun 8, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Shichibukai (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 9, 2012)

Laxus avatars?


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 9, 2012)

Any avatars/sets/sigs of Reinforce from Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha?


----------



## Lmao (Jun 9, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Laxus avatars?


----------



## G (Jun 9, 2012)

G said:


> Avatars of Yukio Okumura from Blue Exorcist?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks

I'm 24'd will rep you later today


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 9, 2012)

Hiramaru Kazuya avatars (Bakuman)


----------



## santanico (Jun 9, 2012)

Josh Hutcherson avatars pleeeease


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2012)

Lavi (from D. Gray-man) 150x200 avatars without a border, please (possibly for use on another forum).

Will rep and cred of course.


----------



## Lmao (Jun 9, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Lavi (from D. Gray-man) 150x200 avatars without a border, please (possibly for use on another forum).
> 
> Will rep and cred of course.


----------



## Delicious (Jun 9, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Lavi (from D. Gray-man) 150x200 avatars without a border, please (possibly for use on another forum).
> 
> Will rep and cred of course.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2012)

Delicious said:


>



Thanks guys! Taking them all 

Rep on the way and I'll cred when I'm wearing them =)

Edit: I have to spread before I'm able to rep both of you. I won't forget!


----------



## Tuan (Jun 9, 2012)

anyone who can do retouching/editing these 3  iphone wallpaper into better quality, add a nice blurry kinda of effect in the bg. retouch color as you see fit.  I would really be appreciated. 

*no need to resize


----------



## Dei (Jun 9, 2012)

I would remove the first one if I were you.


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 9, 2012)

Shinji Kagawa 150x200 Avatars (football player in his japanese kit)


----------



## Rima (Jun 9, 2012)

Rima said:


> Asami avatars (from the legend of Korra)


----------



## G (Jun 9, 2012)

G said:


> Avatars of Yukio Okumura from Blue Exorcist?


Please......


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 9, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Any avatars/sets/sigs of Reinforce from Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha?


                                         .


----------



## Delicious (Jun 9, 2012)

G said:


> Please......


----------



## Lmao (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Lmao (Jun 9, 2012)

Kagawa said:


> Shinji Kagawa 150x200 Avatars (football player in his japanese kit)


----------



## Lmao (Jun 9, 2012)

Starr said:


> Josh Hutcherson avatars pleeeease


----------



## Lmao (Jun 9, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Any avatars/sets/sigs of Reinforce from Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha?


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 9, 2012)

I meant the original Reinforce. That's Reinforce Zwei. 

Sorry for not clarifying.


----------



## Tsukishima (Jun 10, 2012)

Resize  to avatar, and resize  to a sig with thin black borders.

Thanks to whoever does this! :33


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 10, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Hiramaru Kazuya avatars (Bakuman)



please                                  .


----------



## Lmao (Jun 10, 2012)

Tsukishima said:


> Resize  to avatar, and resize  to a sig with thin black borders.
> 
> Thanks to whoever does this! :33


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 10, 2012)

Badass Roronoa Zoro from One Piece 125x125 Avatars,I promise multiple reps.


----------



## Tsukishima (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot Lmao!


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2012)

gotta spread brb


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 10, 2012)

Does no one have any badass Avatars of Zoro from One Piece ?
I promise mutiple reps (no matter how meagre they may be).


----------



## Dei (Jun 10, 2012)

Polat Alemdar said:


> Does no one have any badass Avatars of Zoro from One Piece ?
> I promise mutiple reps (no matter how meagre they may be).



No need for multiple rep.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 10, 2012)

Any Bolin avatars or sigs from Legend of Korra?


----------



## Zach (Jun 10, 2012)

Kevin Durant or James Harden?


----------



## Lmao (Jun 11, 2012)

Zach said:


> Kevin Durant or James Harden?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Bitty (Jun 11, 2012)

does anyone have any badass/awesome laxus(fairy tale) avi's??!!


----------



## Zach (Jun 11, 2012)

Lmao said:


>



Thanks                      .


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 12, 2012)

Cloud from FF avys


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

Edit: No need :33


----------



## G (Jun 12, 2012)

Blue exorcist avys plz


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 12, 2012)

avy request
150x200


----------



## Delicious (Jun 12, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> avy request
> 150x200







G said:


> Blue exorcist avys plz


----------



## Soul King (Jun 13, 2012)

150x200 Red/Ash/Pokemon avatars/sigs/sets? Please.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 13, 2012)

Could someone make this transparent?


----------



## santanico (Jun 13, 2012)

Lin BeiFong avatars plz




Shirosaki said:


> Could someone make this transparent?



gimme a sec


----------



## Delicious (Jun 13, 2012)

Starr said:


> Lin BeiFong avatars plz


----------



## santanico (Jun 13, 2012)

Delicious said:


>




thank you 



Shirosaki said:


> Could someone make this transparent?


----------



## Ace (Jun 13, 2012)

Legend of Korra avy please.


----------



## Delicious (Jun 13, 2012)

Korra said:


> Legend of Korra avy please.


----------



## Ace (Jun 13, 2012)

Delicious said:


>



Thank you. pek


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jun 13, 2012)

Any October Sky avy or sigs?


----------



## Araragi (Jun 13, 2012)

Itachi sigs/sets??????


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 13, 2012)

thx rep


----------



## Ghost (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks, 24'd i'll rep asap.


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 14, 2012)

Could someone make this transparent and then outline the characters please?

Will rep, thank you~



EDIT: Nevermind, I can now request this at a shop.


----------



## Soul King (Jun 14, 2012)

Soul King said:


> 150x200 Red/Ash/Pokemon avatars/sigs/sets? Please.



Anyone?


----------



## G (Jun 14, 2012)

Sigs of Yukio Okumura from Blue Exorcist plz


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jun 14, 2012)

?s N?dt from Bleach sig or avatar or whole set, please?


----------



## Delicious (Jun 14, 2012)

BadassKunoichi said:


> ?s N?dt from Bleach sig or avatar or whole set, please?


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jun 15, 2012)

Delicious said:


>



Thank you! :33


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 15, 2012)

Could someone put these two images into a slideshow with a 1500 millisecond delay plz?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 15, 2012)

sasuke avys?


----------



## Sera (Jun 15, 2012)

True Pain said:


> Could someone make this transparent and then outline the characters please?
> 
> Will rep, thank you~



You can request in .


----------



## Delicious (Jun 15, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> sasuke avys?


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 15, 2012)

Sera said:


> You can request in .



Gah, I can't yet ;_; not 200 posts..


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 15, 2012)

Can you make it in avatar form 

Thanks by now.


----------



## Hariti (Jun 15, 2012)

^


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2012)

badass Madara avis/sigs/sets please


----------



## santanico (Jun 15, 2012)

Thom Yorke (Radiohead) avatars please


----------



## zetzume (Jun 16, 2012)

could someone resize this to 150x150



and 

thank you. <3


----------



## tears (Jun 16, 2012)

Starr said:


> Thom Yorke (Radiohead) avatars please







zetzume said:


> could someone resize this to 150x150
> 
> thank you. <3


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 16, 2012)

Hariti said:


> ^



Thanks a lot!


----------



## ℛei (Jun 16, 2012)

hot Brittana sigs please


----------



## zetzume (Jun 16, 2012)

thank you so much.


----------



## G (Jun 16, 2012)

G said:


> Sigs of Yukio Okumura from Blue Exorcist plz



Anyone         ?


----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2012)

thank you !


----------



## Brox (Jun 16, 2012)

kurosaki isshin avatars?


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 16, 2012)

150x200 fantasy themed avys?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 16, 2012)

150x200?


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 16, 2012)

125x125 boss Don Draper Avatars please?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 16, 2012)

Zuko avatars/sets


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 16, 2012)

Resize to senior avatars please


----------



## Vash (Jun 16, 2012)

^


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 16, 2012)

thanks dude

so do you want me to neg you ^ (seeing how you're red)


----------



## Vash (Jun 16, 2012)

Don't worry about it. I'm sealed


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 16, 2012)

Aha, fair enough.

I'll just cred you in my sig.


----------



## Vash (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks dude, but you don't need to cred me either. 

All I did was resize them


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 17, 2012)

Dave Chappelle Avas/Gif!


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 17, 2012)

Any SKET Dance avatars or signatures?


----------



## zetzume (Jun 17, 2012)

make it to 150x200 please. =) <3
and still transparent. :3
/huggles
thank you so muchh. <3


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 17, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200?



bumping


----------



## Delicious (Jun 17, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> bumping


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 17, 2012)

Delicious said:


>



rep my good man


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 17, 2012)

Sasuke avatars? sigs?


----------



## Soul King (Jun 17, 2012)

Cat sets? Cute ones?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2012)

Resized to 150x150.


----------



## Lmao (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Ghost (Jun 18, 2012)

shirosaki/h2 ichigo/grimmjow/ulquiorra sets, sigs, gif or avatars?


----------



## Gold Roger (Jun 18, 2012)

Fullmetal Alchemist Sets/Avy's.


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 18, 2012)

Rozen Maiden avatars/sets/sigs, please.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jun 18, 2012)

What's Eating Gilbert Grape? sets/sigs?


----------



## Plush (Jun 19, 2012)

Soul King said:


> Cat sets? Cute ones?




_I had these lying around, if they're to your liking._





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 19, 2012)

Steven Gerrard set (England kit)


----------



## Mochi (Jun 19, 2012)

Make it transparent, I don't like white background, please


----------



## Sourcandy (Jun 19, 2012)

could someone get me a 150x200 and 125x 125 avy from  image?

Will rep -even though it won't make any difference xD- and cred. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mochi (Jun 19, 2012)

Sourcandy said:


> could someone get me a 150x200 and 125x 125 avy from  image?
> 
> Will red -even though it won't make any difference xD- and cred. Thanks in advance!



Hope you like it 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## lathia (Jun 19, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Hope you like it



schrecklich


----------



## santanico (Jun 19, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Make it transparent, I don't like white background, please



fine, gimme a sec


----------



## Shaz (Jun 19, 2012)

Could someone make the background of this Kunai transparent, and then rotate it to the same position as the Minato Kunai in my signature, no need to resize. Also please remember to make the little finger hole on the handle of the Kunai is transparent too. To finish up, please just make the edges of the Kunai a bit smoother.

Thanks


----------



## lathia (Jun 19, 2012)

^ That's going to look funny horizontally. The kunai isn't 100% symetrical. 

Someone else can get it smoother if you like.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah thanks this looks great. Though I'll rotate it myself after if I feel like it.

Here eat some rep 

Minatosolos


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 19, 2012)

Could someone make trans on this image, please?
I'll rep.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Araragi (Jun 19, 2012)

D. Gray Man sets pleaseeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Motochika (Jun 20, 2012)

Any Xanxus from Hitman Reborn sets?


----------



## Shaz (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey, can anyone please smooth out the edges on this Kunai for me?


----------



## ℛei (Jun 20, 2012)

Reiki said:


> hot Brittana sigs please



*puppy eyes*


----------



## Ghost (Jun 20, 2012)

can some make this 150 X 150?


----------



## Hariti (Jun 20, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> can some make this 150 X 150?


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 20, 2012)

Dio Brando sets pleaseeeeeeee!!!
I promise multiple reps.


----------



## santanico (Jun 20, 2012)

*Merrymaus:*




*MissingNin:*

best I can do


----------



## santanico (Jun 20, 2012)

?Rinoa? said:


> Could someone make trans on this image, please?
> I'll rep.
> Thank you in advance.



Be specific, what exactly do you want left?


----------



## Mochi (Jun 20, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Merrymaus:*



Aww thank you! I'll rep you tomorrow


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 20, 2012)

LA Noire avatars? Will rep.


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 20, 2012)

Starr said:


> Be specific, what exactly do you want left?


If possible, remove the white background to trans.

Let what is possible, if you have to remove some of the shadows of butterflies on white, go ahead ...Thank you so mux girl.


----------



## santanico (Jun 20, 2012)

I might not be able to trans the leaves okay?


----------



## Taylor (Jun 21, 2012)

Polat Alemdar said:


> Dio Brando sets pleaseeeeeeee!!!
> I promise multiple reps.



​


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 21, 2012)

Starr said:


> I might not be able to trans the leaves okay?


Sure.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jun 21, 2012)

Does anyone here has any sets of Lightning from Final Fantasy 13 and Saber from Fate/Zero/Fate Stay Night?

Thanks.  :33

Size of the avatar doesn't matter, but I would prefer 150/200 avatar.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 21, 2012)

Sasuke sets?


----------



## Araragi (Jun 21, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> D. Gray Man sets pleaseeeeeeee!!!



please ......


----------



## Gold Roger (Jun 21, 2012)

D. Gray Man Avatars.

or

FMA Avatars.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 21, 2012)

Isshin Kurosaki sets??

Or sets of Zebra from Toriko??


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jun 21, 2012)

Aizen 150 x 200 avatars?


----------



## Plush (Jun 22, 2012)

_Dark Naruto gif and regular avatars? 


[150 x 150]_


----------



## Urouge (Jun 22, 2012)

do you have any Kongou banchou sets?


----------



## mali (Jun 22, 2012)

Al Pachino avays request.

150x150 with some effects.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 22, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> D. Gray Man sets pleaseeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 22, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> D. Gray Man Avatars.
> 
> or
> 
> FMA Avatars.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 22, 2012)

Polat Alemdar said:


> Isshin Kurosaki sets??
> 
> Or sets of Zebra from Toriko??



*Spoiler*: _Isshin_ 











*Spoiler*: _Zebra _


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 22, 2012)

Zoan Marco said:


> Aizen 150 x 200 avatars?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## santanico (Jun 23, 2012)

Sakura Kinomoto from CCS


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jun 23, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## Metaro (Jun 23, 2012)

Please any 150x150 avatar of Kushina Uzumaki .
I'll rep twice


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 23, 2012)

Bar Refaeli sets?!


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 23, 2012)

Any signatures to match these avatars?





Promise multiple reps.

Edit: Thanks Snow Princess.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 23, 2012)

Cool Izaya avatars (Durarara!)

Shiki ryougi avatars (The Garden of Sinners)

Kanade tachibana avatars (Angel beats)


----------



## Shaz (Jun 23, 2012)

Someone post more badass Minato stuff

No homo stuff please.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 23, 2012)

Metaro said:


> Please any 150x150 avatar of Kushina Uzumaki .
> I'll rep twice




*Spoiler*: __ 








If you like them and want borders (except dotted, don't know how to do them ._.), pm me


----------



## Metaro (Jun 23, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you pek.


----------



## Plush (Jun 23, 2012)

Metaro said:


> Please any 150x150 avatar of Kushina Uzumaki : ano.
> I'll rep twice





​​



_Meta-chwan~ 

[No need for rep] _


----------



## Metaro (Jun 23, 2012)

Plush said:


> [
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




Oh Plushiie Thank you


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 23, 2012)

Ace avatars? sigs? sets? ( One Piece ) will rep of course


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 23, 2012)

brittana or Heather Morris sets avas

fanarts will be alright as well

here some stocks if its that hard to find 

umm you can choose what ever


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jun 24, 2012)

No one has what I asked for?  D:



Sayaka said:


> brittana or Heather Morris sets avas
> 
> fanarts will be alright as well
> 
> ...



I could make you a few avatars if you want.

Do you want sets for each one?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi guys..
can anyone make for this pic borders?!..:33

and if you can remove the wright in the upper part of the pic..but not ones in the lower part..
any?!


----------



## Niall (Jun 24, 2012)

Please, some Niall Horan 125x125 avatars? 

I'm not very good at making them all pretty-like. ):


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2012)

Omega Reaper said:


> No one has what I asked for?  D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i only said choose what ever you want.....and do what ever you want 

though I'm a very picky person.....


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 24, 2012)

Deva Path Setss.


----------



## Kamen on Otoko (Jun 24, 2012)

Any avatar of Saber from Fate/Zero? Will rep.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Hi guys..
> can anyone make for this pic borders?!..:33
> 
> and if you can remove the wright in the upper part of the pic..but not ones in the lower part..
> any?!





*Spoiler*: __ 




Two avatars and a Signature. Is it okay?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2012)

^ can anyone add border to this exactly like here (under spoiler)



will rep


----------



## Taylor (Jun 24, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Deva Path Setss.


​


----------



## Taylor (Jun 24, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> ^ can anyone add border to this exactly like here (under spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> will rep


​


----------



## Shaz (Jun 24, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> ^ can anyone add border to this exactly like here (under spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> will rep





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taylor (Jun 24, 2012)

Ichiro Miyata said:


> Ace avatars? sigs? sets? ( One Piece ) will rep of course


​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> *Spoiler*: __


ty


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jun 24, 2012)

Himari (Penguin Princess version) from Mawaru Penguindrum avatar/sig or whole set, please


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 24, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​



Thanks, giving green..

Can I get a Avatar out of this..


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 24, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could you make the sig in the original size of the pic with borders please?!..
thank you Minato-san..


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 24, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​



Thanks, repping


----------



## Shaz (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Could you make the sig in the original size of the pic with borders please?!..
> thank you Minato-san..


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 24, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


>



Thank you a lot.. + rep..


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 25, 2012)

Can someone make this pic transparent?


----------



## Plush (Jun 25, 2012)

Polat Alemdar said:


> Can someone make this pic transparent?




_



​_


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> brittana or Heather Morris sets avas
> 
> fanarts will be alright as well
> 
> ...




 please          .


----------



## Morphine (Jun 25, 2012)

i'd very much adore the person who turns this into a 150x150 avatar


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 25, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Cool Izaya avatars (Durarara!)
> 
> Shiki ryougi avatars (The Garden of Sinners)
> 
> Kanade tachibana avatars (Angel beats)



Please                                   .


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 25, 2012)

Plush said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ​_



Awesome,but it isn't transparent when I am using it as my avatar and I am a junior member.


----------



## Plush (Jun 25, 2012)

Polat Alemdar said:


> Awesome,but it isn't transparent when I am using it as my avatar and I am a junior member.



_You didn't specify the dimensions.

I re-sized them for you. _





​


----------



## Hariti (Jun 25, 2012)

Jon Snow(Game of Thrones) avas/sigs/sets?


----------



## Shaz (Jun 25, 2012)

Anyone got Minato Namikaze sets?


----------



## Taylor (Jun 25, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Anyone got Minato Namikaze sets?




​


----------



## Oturan (Jun 25, 2012)

requesting borders and an ava
stock: 
border: black
ava: junior
border: black
no effects


----------



## Oturan (Jun 25, 2012)

^ yes, that's what I want.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 25, 2012)

I made you too a senior size avy, in case you need it later ^^


----------



## Plush (Jun 25, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Anyone got Minato Namikaze sets? : giogio



_
*Spoiler*:  






















​




_


----------



## Shaz (Jun 25, 2012)

Plush said:


> _
> *Spoiler*:
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks


----------



## Plush (Jun 25, 2012)

Plush said:


> _Dark Naruto gif and regular avatars?
> 
> 
> [150 x 150]_





_Please? _


----------



## Delicious (Jun 25, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Jon Snow(Game of Thrones) avas/sigs/sets?



I posted some GoT avas  and


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jun 25, 2012)

BadassKunoichi said:


> Himari (Princess of the Crystal version) from Mawaru Penguindrum avatar/sig or whole set, please



Anyone?


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jun 26, 2012)

Can someone please make a render/transparency of this picture?


----------



## ℛei (Jun 26, 2012)

Can I have  Destiel avatars?


----------



## Shaz (Jun 26, 2012)

BadassKunoichi said:


> Anyone?



I'm on it. Should be ready later.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jun 26, 2012)

BadassKunoichi said:


> Anyone?


----------



## Shaz (Jun 26, 2012)

BadassKunoichi said:


> Himari (Penguin Princess version) from Mawaru Penguindrum avatar/sig or whole set, please



Done, rep will do. I hope you like them. 

I will keep the stock for 72 hours before deleting. So if your unhappy with any of them, contact me.

*Set #1*
*Spoiler*: __ 




-------------




*Set #2*
*Spoiler*: __ 




-------------




*Set #3*
*Spoiler*: __ 




-------------




*Set #4*
*Spoiler*: __ 




-------------




_Continued in post below_


----------



## Shaz (Jun 26, 2012)

BadassKunoichi said:


> Himari (Penguin Princess version) from Mawaru Penguindrum avatar/sig or whole set, please



Double post to complete request, reached image limiter last post,

*Set #5*
*Spoiler*: __ 




-------------




*Set #6*
*Spoiler*: __ 




-------------




*Set #7*
*Spoiler*: __ 




-------------


----------



## Shaz (Jun 26, 2012)

BadassKunoichi said:


> Himari (Penguin Princess version) from Mawaru Penguindrum avatar/sig or whole set, please



Triple post to complete request, reached image limiter last post,

*Set #9*
*Spoiler*: __ 




-------------




*Set #10*
*Spoiler*: __ 




-------------




*Avatars*
*Spoiler*: __ 




-------------

-------------

-------------


​

Your welcome.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2012)

General Iroh from LoK please please please


----------



## Gold Roger (Jun 26, 2012)

Any *Fate/Zero* Archer or Lancer Avy's or Sets?


----------



## santanico (Jun 26, 2012)

can someone please get rid of the background while keeping it in gif format, oh and please remove the text in the bottom


----------



## santanico (Jun 26, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> General Iroh from LoK please please please


----------



## Lmao (Jun 26, 2012)

Starr said:


> can someone please get rid of the background while keeping it in gif format, oh and please remove the text in the bottom


----------



## santanico (Jun 26, 2012)

perfect, thank you


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jun 26, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


>


Thank you so much! 



MissinqNin said:


> Done, rep will do. I hope you like them.



Thank you so much again! pek


----------



## Shaz (Jun 26, 2012)

BadassKunoichi said:


> Thank you so much again! pek



It was my pleasure.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jun 26, 2012)

I think people are ignoring me because of my low rep level.


----------



## Vash (Jun 26, 2012)

^ 

Be more specific in what you want and then I'll do it for you.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jun 26, 2012)

Jak said:


> ^
> 
> Be more specific in what you want and then I'll do it for you.



A transparency of this picture,



Then add a background to it, will use it for a signature.  Size 500 by 150.  If possible, thanks.  ^^


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 26, 2012)

Omega Reaper said:


> I think people are ignoring me because of my low rep level.


Nah.

I'm LSP and people ignore my requests in this thread all the time. 

Here, I'll even show you:

Requesting avatars/sets/sigs from _Gosick_, please.


----------



## Delicious (Jun 27, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Nah.
> 
> I'm LSP and people ignore my requests in this thread all the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 27, 2012)

you really proved your point basil


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 27, 2012)

Delicious said:


>


Thank you, good sir.

EDIT: 24'd, will rep later



Roronoa Zoro said:


> you really proved your point basil


Please, more like I used reverse psychology to get what I wanted.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 27, 2012)

Loki avatars please. gif preferably


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you :ho


----------



## Maerala (Jun 27, 2012)

Would someone mind removing the background from this, please? There are also some bits of it between the two of them. It might need to be resized to conform with signature size rules, so if it can be scaled down a bit, I'd appreciate it; maybe a little smaller than the limit so I can add a spoiler tag below it. Thanks in advance! :33 Repping, of course.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey, I need some transparency help!

Here:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Please just remove the writing on the left of Minato on this pic




On this Hokage Robe pic, please remove the white background and make it transparent, keep the red flames and the red Japanese writing. ALSO if possible, please remove the shadow under the Japanese text, however if this distorts the Japanese text, leave the shadow.


*Please don't resize/border the pictures*​



Thanks, will rep!


----------



## Hariti (Jun 27, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Hey, I need some transparency help!
> 
> Here:
> 
> ...


----------



## andrea (Jun 27, 2012)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Would someone mind removing the background from this, please? There are also some bits of it between the two of them. It might need to be resized to conform with signature size rules, so if it can be scaled down a bit, I'd appreciate it; maybe a little smaller than the limit so I can add a spoiler tag below it. Thanks in advance! :33 Repping, of course.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Maerala (Jun 27, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you very much! pek


----------



## andrea (Jun 27, 2012)

Morphine said:


> Loki avatars please. gif preferably

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 27, 2012)

Mihawk avatars or sigs? will rep


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 28, 2012)

Tobi Ava's


----------



## ℛei (Jun 28, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Can I have  Destiel avatars?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 28, 2012)

any Vagabond avatars/sigs/sets ?


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 28, 2012)

Post time skip Luffy signatures,preferably a signature that matches my avatar,will rep of course.


----------



## Soul King (Jun 29, 2012)

Adventure Time 150x200 avatars?

Doesn't matter who from Adventure Time, as long as it's a character.

Thank you, will rep. :33


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 29, 2012)

Ichiro Miyata said:


> Mihawk avatars or sigs? will rep



Anyone????


----------



## Hariti (Jun 29, 2012)

Ichiro Miyata said:


> Anyone????


----------



## Urouge (Jun 29, 2012)

kongo banchou avy and sig and garp sets please. will rep twice


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 29, 2012)

Polat Alemdar said:


> Post time skip Luffy signatures,preferably a signature that matches my avatar,will rep of course.



No one???
Please!!!


----------



## Momoko (Jun 29, 2012)

Jennifer lawrence avy's?


----------



## G (Jun 29, 2012)

Avys of Midorima Shintarou from Kuroko No Basket?


----------



## Delicious (Jun 29, 2012)

G said:


> Avys of Midorima Shintarou from Kuroko No Basket?


----------



## Plush (Jun 29, 2012)

_Cute SasuNaru avatars, please? 


[150 x 150] _


----------



## Hariti (Jun 29, 2012)

Amber said:


> Jennifer lawrence avy's?


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 29, 2012)

Hei avatars (Darker than Black)


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 29, 2012)

Hariti said:


>



Thank you, repped.


----------



## santanico (Jun 29, 2012)

Soul King said:


> Adventure Time 150x200 avatars?
> 
> Doesn't matter who from Adventure Time, as long as it's a character.
> 
> Thank you, will rep. :33


----------



## Araragi (Jun 29, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


>



thanks taking repped


----------



## santanico (Jun 29, 2012)

can someone re-size? make it smaller..


----------



## Billie (Jun 30, 2012)

Starr said:


> can someone re-size? make it smaller..


----------



## Plush (Jun 30, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Hei avatars (Darker than Black)







​


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 30, 2012)

They look awesome ^

Thank you.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 30, 2012)

Any _Sephiroth_ Avatars/Signatures [good quality] ?


----------



## Vice (Jun 30, 2012)

150 x 200 Uchiha Madara avatars por favor?


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2012)

Joo said:


>



thanks, can you make it in sig size as well plz


----------



## VoDe (Jun 30, 2012)

Starr said:


> thanks, can you make it in sig size as well plz



I wasn't sure about the size you wanted...


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2012)

that's perfect! thank you


----------



## jNdee~ (Jun 30, 2012)

Any Dark Shcneider/Thor set???


----------



## Maerala (Jul 1, 2012)

Would someone mind resizing this picture into a senior-sized avatar and adding a dash border around it? Reps for you. :33



Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hariti (Jul 1, 2012)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Would someone mind resizing this picture into a senior-sized avatar and adding a dash border around it? Reps for you. :33
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maerala (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you, they're beautiful! pek


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jul 1, 2012)

Could someone make this pic transparent? 

Would rep of course.


----------



## Metaro (Jul 1, 2012)

Uchiha Itachi avatars please


----------



## Ghost (Jul 1, 2012)

sasuke avys/sigs/sets? :33


----------



## Gold Roger (Jul 1, 2012)

Any Cowboy Bebop Spike Spiegel avatar's or set's?

Or 

Samurai Champloo Mugen avatar's or Sets'?


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Any Cowboy Bebop Spike Spiegel avatar's or set's?
> 
> Or
> 
> Samurai Champloo Mugen avatar's or Sets'?


----------



## jNdee~ (Jul 1, 2012)

Raijin Flare said:


> Any Dark Shcneider/Thor set???


----------



## santanico (Jul 1, 2012)

Metaro said:


> Uchiha Itachi avatars please








Shirosaki said:


> sasuke avys/sigs/sets? :33


----------



## Gold Roger (Jul 1, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thanks 

I'm 24'd will rep when I can.


----------



## Billie (Jul 2, 2012)

Raijin Flare said:


> Any Dark Shcneider/Thor set???


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 2, 2012)

Resize to senior size, please.

​


----------



## VoDe (Jul 2, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Resize to senior size, please.
> 
> ​


----------



## Shaz (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey, could anyone remove the white logo/watermark thing on the top right of this picture:

Please don't resize though!



Thanks. Will rep!


----------



## Hariti (Jul 2, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Hey, could anyone remove the white logo/watermark thing on the top right of this picture:
> 
> Please don't resize though!
> 
> ...


----------



## Metaro (Jul 2, 2012)

Reped


----------



## Ghost (Jul 2, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> sasuke avys/sigs/sets? :33



more? :33  .


----------



## Shaz (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks sexy, your being rasenrepped.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 2, 2012)

Aomine Daiki avatars                          .


----------



## Sera (Jul 2, 2012)

Assassin's Creed - Ezio avatars please.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 2, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Aomine Daiki avatars                          .




​


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 2, 2012)

Hariti said:


> ​



Thanks


----------



## Gold Roger (Jul 2, 2012)

Kuroko Tetsuya avatars?


----------



## santanico (Jul 2, 2012)

Blood + avatars, preferably Saya, Kai and/or Haji gif style if possible


----------



## Hariti (Jul 2, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Kuroko Tetsuya avatars?




​


----------



## Delicious (Jul 2, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Kuroko Tetsuya avatars?


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jul 2, 2012)

Post time skip Luffy signatures?


----------



## Delicious (Jul 2, 2012)

Starr said:


> Blood + avatars, preferably Saya, Kai and/or Haji gif style if possible


----------



## Shichibukai (Jul 2, 2012)

Ryner Lute ava & sig, preferably with the Alpha Stigma in his eyes.


----------



## familyparka (Jul 2, 2012)

Some Tessa Violet (Meekakitty) [] if possible Avys and Signatures please? Thanks! :3


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 3, 2012)

Some Shiro from deadman wonderland avatars.


----------



## Gold Roger (Jul 3, 2012)

@Delicious and Hariti

I'm 24'd Will rep when I can!


----------



## Vice (Jul 3, 2012)

Any chance I could get some good Kakashi stock for an avatar?


----------



## mali (Jul 3, 2012)

John Gordon Levitt avays plz :33


----------



## Hariti (Jul 4, 2012)

Sasuke manga panels avatars?


----------



## Shaz (Jul 4, 2012)

Could someone please simply remove the white background on this image so that the background becomes transparent:


*Spoiler*: __ 



No resize please




Will rep.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 4, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Could someone please simply remove the white background on this image so that the background becomes transparent:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Shaz (Jul 4, 2012)

You are 

Thanks. Repped.


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 5, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Sasuke manga panels avatars?



Rep if you take any.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jul 5, 2012)

Mordecai from the regular show sets please. ANY will do(Gifs okay too)


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 5, 2012)

Dark Knight Rises gif avas :ho

Thanks by now


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 6, 2012)

Star Wars avatars/sets of Sith Lords?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 6, 2012)

gimme some Tom Hiddleston


----------



## Maple (Jul 6, 2012)

Sera said:


> Assassin's Creed - Ezio avatars please.


_here you go :]_





[Didn't know if the last one looked better with or w/o it fadding to black, so i put both.]
​


----------



## jNdee~ (Jul 6, 2012)

can someone edit this and put a sunglasses on him and a bit of badass grin???

Tnx


----------



## Mirrow (Jul 6, 2012)

Legend of Korra Avatars please, of Korra.


----------



## Plush (Jul 7, 2012)

_Uzumaki Naruto gif avatars, please. 


[150 x 150]_


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jul 7, 2012)

Doctor said:


> Legend of Korra Avatars please, of Korra.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 7, 2012)

Madara/Tobi 150x150 avis please


----------



## mali (Jul 7, 2012)

Could someone format this as an avay, with dashed borders please.


----------



## Plush (Jul 7, 2012)

Mali said:


> Could someone format this as an avay, with dashed borders please.





​


----------



## mali (Jul 7, 2012)

Plush said:


> ​



Thanks and repped


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> gimme some Tom Hiddleston



​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 7, 2012)

Rick from The Walking Dead gif avas/sigs/sets


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 7, 2012)

Dark Knight Rises avatar please.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 7, 2012)

Does anyone/could make me a render of Randy Marsh doing his bro down  but a higher resolution.


----------



## Shaz (Jul 7, 2012)

Can someone simply crop/resize this gif into a 150x150 avatar, without losing it's quality?

Also border it with a thin black outline.




Rep shall be served.


----------



## Vash (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Shaz (Jul 7, 2012)

Nig, here. Have rep.


----------



## Vash (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Juli (Jul 8, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Does anyone/could make me a render of Randy Marsh doing his bro down  but a higher resolution.



Best to take this to a shop that does transparencies. :3



Fluttershy said:


> Madara/Tobi 150x150 avis please







Roronoa Zoro said:


> Rick from The Walking Dead gif avas/sigs/sets





Don't watch the series. This is all that I could find while doing a quick search. :<



Eisenheim said:


> Dark Knight Rises avatar please.





There isn't much to work with yet. :<

I can also put borders on them if you want.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2012)

Juli said:


>


     ty


----------



## Ghost (Jul 8, 2012)

Shirosaki (Ichigo's inner hollow) avys, sigs, sets, gifs?


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 8, 2012)

Juli said:


> There isn't much to work with yet. :<
> 
> I can also put borders on them if you want.



No worries. They looks good without borders.  These two avatar are cool. THANKS! .


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 8, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Dark Knight Rises gif avas :ho
> 
> Thanks by now



Ehem ehem


----------



## James Bond (Jul 8, 2012)

Juli said:


> Best to take this to a shop that does transparencies. :3



Put a request in Star's thread, hoping it can be done in the right size as I wanna use it to make a t shirt


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jul 8, 2012)

Any Coyote Stark sets or avatars? 150 x 150 and 150 x 200.


----------



## Gold Roger (Jul 8, 2012)

Can someone crop this into a set?

Maybe cropping it down to just above the sword then adding a black border.


Will rep.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 8, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Can someone crop this into a set?
> 
> Maybe cropping it down to just above the sword then adding a black border.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Gold Roger_ 









If you want any changes then please say; it's no hassle for me whatsoever.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 8, 2012)

Zoan Marco said:


> Any Coyote Stark sets or avatars? 150 x 150 and 150 x 200.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jul 8, 2012)

Delicious said:


>



Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Jul 8, 2012)

Josh Hutcherson avatars/gifs


----------



## Fay (Jul 8, 2012)

Does anyone have an einstein set for me ?


----------



## Plush (Jul 8, 2012)

Starr said:


> Josh Hutcherson avatars/gifs




​
​


----------



## blackfire96 (Jul 8, 2012)

is there any yu yu hakusho sets/avys???
will rep and cred for it


----------



## Taylor (Jul 8, 2012)

Fay said:


> Does anyone have an einstein set for me ?



​


----------



## santanico (Jul 8, 2012)

Plush said:


> ​
> ​



 thank you, I have to spread to brb


----------



## Vice (Jul 8, 2012)

150x200 Iron Man avatars?


----------



## Fay (Jul 9, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​



Thank you ! +rep and credit of course !


----------



## Ghost (Jul 9, 2012)

Could someone make this transparent?


----------



## Hariti (Jul 9, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Could someone make this transparent?


----------



## Lew (Jul 9, 2012)

Any Star Wars ava's, sig's or set's?


----------



## Viper (Jul 9, 2012)

Boa Hancock Avy NAO!


----------



## familyparka (Jul 9, 2012)

Still waiting for Tessa Violet's (Meekakitty) Avys and Signs


----------



## Shaz (Jul 9, 2012)

NufcLew said:


> Any Star Wars ava's, sig's or set's?




I will only find you some if you give me the auto play link. 

HoU convo thread must suffer from Minatroll ear bleed.


----------



## Taylor (Jul 9, 2012)

ViperXRockwave said:


> Boa Hancock Avy NAO!




*Rep and cred*​


----------



## Plush (Jul 9, 2012)

ViperXRockwave said:


> Boa Hancock Avy NAO!






​


----------



## Shaz (Jul 10, 2012)

Any Kakashi or Goku sets, anyone?

Don't mind Kakashi Chibi from Rock Lee's Spin off too.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jul 10, 2012)

Could someone resize this pic,junior signature please.


----------



## Plush (Jul 10, 2012)

Polat Alemdar said:


> Could someone resize this pic,junior signature please.




_
*Spoiler*:  






​







Let me know if you want anything altered. _


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2012)

Heather Morris or Brittana anything


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 10, 2012)

Kindly requesting this resized to sig format. With the name Jude Mathis in gold lettering on the upper left corner and a green aura emanating from him if possible please. Thanks a bunch in advance! 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hariti (Jul 11, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket avas or sets?


----------



## Delicious (Jul 11, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Kuroko no Basket avas or sets?


----------



## Hariti (Jul 11, 2012)

Delicious said:


>



Thanks. Can you give me the sig stock?


----------



## Delicious (Jul 11, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Thanks. Can you give me the sig stock?


----------



## Morphine (Jul 11, 2012)

someone make this a 150x150 avatar please


----------



## Lmao (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Urouge (Jul 11, 2012)

can someone make a senior sig out of this with a bold border?



Edit: can I also have this avatar bordered? a bold border preferably.


----------



## Lmao (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Urouge (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you very much. I will rep twice if you could do the same for my Avatar


----------



## Mochi (Jul 11, 2012)

Any Tahno avatars?


----------



## Shaz (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone got any Avenger avatars?

Mainly the Hulk or Iron man.


----------



## Flynn (Jul 11, 2012)

Any good Flynn Scifo avatars? From Tales of Vesperia


----------



## Araragi (Jul 12, 2012)

any Freezing sets 
*Spoiler*: __ 



like Stella? or a Kuzuya avatar with a sig and all his ladies(including his fiance)


? plz


----------



## andrea (Jul 12, 2012)

Mochi said:


> Any Tahno avatars?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Plush (Jul 12, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Anyone got any Avenger avatars?
> 
> Mainly the Hulk or Iron man.



_
​




Not sure if this is what you wanted._


----------



## Shaz (Jul 12, 2012)

Plush said:


> _
> ​
> 
> 
> ...




Woa, they look epic. 


Would rep but I need to spread. 
Thanks Plush


----------



## andrea (Jul 12, 2012)

Jossy said:


> Any good Flynn Scifo avatars? From Tales of Vesperia

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mochi (Jul 12, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>



I LOVE YOU


----------



## Ghost (Jul 12, 2012)

Could someone make these transparent and add thin black border on the smaller one?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 12, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Could someone make these transparent and add thin black border on the smaller one?




*Spoiler*: _Shirosaki_ 











I was unsure about some white areas that may have been part of Ichigo's gear, so I made three avatars.


----------



## blackfire96 (Jul 12, 2012)

blackfire96 said:


> is there any yu yu hakusho sets/avys???
> will rep and cred for it


asking again


----------



## andrea (Jul 12, 2012)

blackfire96 said:


> asking again

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Flynn (Jul 12, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>





Thank you, repped~


----------



## blackfire96 (Jul 12, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>



ah!! thank you  will rep and cred

also if its not too much to ask may i have the stocks too??


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 12, 2012)

Kindly requesting this resized to sig format. Sadly I'm impatient  but will definitely cred when done thanks!  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Princess Ryan (Jul 12, 2012)

there.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2012)

hemo or brittana 

come on


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jul 13, 2012)

Lightning set from Final Fantasy please.  :33


----------



## andrea (Jul 13, 2012)

blackfire96 said:


> ah!! thank you  will rep and cred
> 
> also if its not too much to ask may i have the stocks too??



Here you go, all from zerochan cause I'm lazy lol

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## andrea (Jul 13, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> hemo or brittana
> 
> come on



I mostly found HeMo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> I mostly found HeMo



hemo is soooooooo studly thanks


----------



## blackfire96 (Jul 13, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Here you go, all from zerochan cause I'm lazy lol
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thank you sooo very much


----------



## Robin (Jul 13, 2012)

Are there any manga coloring threads? I'd like to make one and see examples of what other people did.


----------



## Shaz (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone have Aang (Kid/Man) or Amon avatars?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 13, 2012)

Nico Robin said:


> Are there any manga coloring threads? I'd like to make one and see examples of what other people did.



  are the manga colouring threads for Naruto and Bleach, in which you can see examples of other's work.

One Piece doesn't have a specific manga colouring subsection, but there are plenty of examples in .


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 13, 2012)

A profile pic (170x170) of those characters 

That does the same thing in this avatar 



No border


----------



## andrea (Jul 13, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Anyone have Aang (Kid/Man) or Amon avatars?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 13, 2012)

could someone make this transparent please ?


----------



## Lmao (Jul 13, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> could someone make this transparent please ?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 13, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> A profile pic (170x170) of those characters
> 
> That does the same thing in this avatar
> 
> No border



​
*Left:* 1 second per image version
*Right:* 1.5 second per image version

Rep and cred if taking, please.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 13, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> *Left:* 1 second per image version
> *Right:* 1.5 second per image version
> 
> Rep and cred if taking, please.



thanks


----------



## Vice (Jul 13, 2012)

150x200 Vegeta and/or Piccolo avatars?


----------



## Maple (Jul 13, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Anyone have Aang (Kid/Man) or Amon avatars?



_Aang_

​
_Amon_

​


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2012)

Vice said:


> 150x200 Vegeta and/or Piccolo avatars?



​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## andrea (Jul 14, 2012)

Vice said:


> 150x200 Vegeta and/or Piccolo avatars?


----------



## Hariti (Jul 14, 2012)

Soul Eater avatars? Preferably from the manga,but anything will do.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone have any junior member size Chopper(from One Piece) sets?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Soul Eater avatars? Preferably from the manga,but anything will do.



​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Hariti (Jul 14, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please



Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Nello (Jul 14, 2012)

Set or just ava with Tsuna or Byakuran from KHR or Sasuke or Naruto please


----------



## Vice (Jul 14, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please




Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 14, 2012)

Could someone resize them? 

*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jul 14, 2012)

Chibinello said:


> Set or just ava with Tsuna or Byakuran from KHR or Sasuke or Naruto please


​

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Robin (Jul 15, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> are the manga colouring threads for Naruto and Bleach, in which you can see examples of other's work.
> 
> One Piece doesn't have a specific manga colouring subsection, but there are plenty of examples in .



Thanks, but I've seen (and posted in) those already. What I was thinking was like a request shop thread for general manga colorings, not just the big 3, where people could come and request any manga panel colorings. I just need to get some practice  Maybe such a thing already existed but went down the drain, or maybe it's not really that needed...


----------



## jNdee~ (Jul 15, 2012)

Shanks/Luffy Set Please. with Senior size Avatar


----------



## Hariti (Jul 15, 2012)

Mochi said:


> Could someone resize them?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Mochi (Jul 15, 2012)

Hariti said:


>



THANK YOU


----------



## Nello (Jul 15, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> ​



Taking :33


----------



## Kek (Jul 15, 2012)

Any good Zuko from The Last Airbender sets?

That, or Casshern Sins?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 15, 2012)

150x150 avatar, please, with a solid black border. Will rep, and credit if desired. :33


----------



## Z (Jul 15, 2012)

Walter White Avatars please


----------



## Soul King (Jul 15, 2012)

Adventure Time avatars/sigs?

Cat/Dog avatar/sigs?

Adventure Time cat/dog avatars/sigs?


----------



## santanico (Jul 16, 2012)

Can someone please resize this to a senior avatar?


----------



## Lmao (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Plush (Jul 16, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> 150x150 avatar, please, with a solid black border. Will rep, and credit if desired. :33






​


----------



## Hariti (Jul 16, 2012)

Chester Bennington and/or Mike Shinoda avatars?Preferably .gif format,but anything's fine.


----------



## Plush (Jul 16, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Chester Bennington and/or Mike Shinoda avatars?Preferably .gif format,but anything's fine.





​


----------



## Hariti (Jul 16, 2012)

Plush said:


> ​



Thank you,these are absolutely amazing.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 16, 2012)

Plush said:


> ​



They look awesome, but could I have another one where the GIF starts with the close up of the water, then the ''sword'' pierces through the water and ends when she fully emerges from the water, please? I'll rep again when I can.


----------



## Plush (Jul 16, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> They look awesome, but could I have another one where the GIF starts with the close up of the water, then the ''sword'' pierces through the water and ends when she fully emerges from the water, please? I'll rep again when I can.



_





I hope this is what you had in mind. ~v~​_


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 16, 2012)

Plush said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It sure is, thanks!


----------



## Araragi (Jul 16, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> any Freezing sets
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



plz


----------



## Riley F. (Jul 16, 2012)

Has anyone got 150 x 200 pictures of Hashirama?


----------



## Dei (Jul 16, 2012)

gif avatars of roy mustang please.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 16, 2012)

Dei said:


> gif avatars of roy mustang please.



​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Dei (Jul 16, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please



Awesome will rep when im not 24'd and cred when using.


----------



## santanico (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm 24'd, but I'll get back to you


----------



## Stripes (Jul 16, 2012)

Any Regular Show icon gifs. Just Mordecai & Rigby though } 150x150


----------



## Shaz (Jul 16, 2012)

Any avatars for Leonidas from the film 300?

Preferably when he's fully suited in his Spartan uniform. 


Thanks.


----------



## Pixella (Jul 16, 2012)

Could you do one set of Mei (mizukage), from Naruto?


----------



## Araragi (Jul 17, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> any Freezing sets
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



plz..

and can I get a solid black border for this?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 17, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> plz..
> 
> and can I get a solid black border for this?


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2012)

Epic fan art set for one or all () of the following: Nagato, (Rinnegan) Madara, Sage of Six Paths.

Multiple reps.

Just send a link on my vm - I'll definitely forget that I posted this request. Alcohol is one hell of a beverage.


----------



## ℛei (Jul 18, 2012)

Can someone resize this into 150 x 150 avi,please?


----------



## Hariti (Jul 18, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Can someone resize this into 150 x 150 avi,please?


Is that Queer as Folk?I had to reduce the quality,it was too big for NF's limit.


----------



## ℛei (Jul 18, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Is that Queer as Folk?I had to reduce the quality,it was too big for NF's limit.



gfgsafdghasfdgfs thanks   ilu

and yes its from that show


----------



## Scizor (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Epic fan art set for one or all () of the following: Nagato, (Rinnegan) Madara, Sage of Six Paths.
> 
> Multiple reps.
> 
> Just send a link on my vm - I'll definitely forget that I posted this request. Alcohol is one hell of a beverage.




​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please



Awesome, thanks!

I have to spread.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 18, 2012)

thnx but gotta spread


----------



## Shaz (Jul 18, 2012)

Pixella said:


> Could you do one set of Mei (mizukage), from Naruto?




Rep will do, credit is optional, don't mind. 

Set #1

*Spoiler*: __ 





-




Set #2

*Spoiler*: __ 





-




Set #3

*Spoiler*: __ 





-




Avatar



Hope you like them.


----------



## Pixella (Jul 18, 2012)

* reverence *

Thank.you. so. much.

Set is like clothes. It is never enough.


----------



## Soul King (Jul 18, 2012)

Breaking Bad avatar/sigs, 150x200

No spoilers please, I'm only on the episode where Hank questions Gus about Gale's death.

I would prefer Gustavo Fring avatars. :33


----------



## Meia (Jul 18, 2012)

Does anyone have any avatars with Yin from Darker than black?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jul 18, 2012)

Meia said:


> Does anyone have any avatars with Yin from Darker than black?


​


----------



## Meia (Jul 19, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> ​



Thank you         .


----------



## Ghost (Jul 19, 2012)

Could someone get rid of the background?


----------



## Billie (Jul 19, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Could someone get rid of the background?


----------



## Ghost (Jul 19, 2012)

thanks, gotta spread


----------



## Araragi (Jul 19, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> any Freezing sets
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



plz


----------



## Mirrow (Jul 20, 2012)

FLCL, Gunbuster, Gurren Lagann or Evangelion avatars please.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2012)

Doctor said:


> FLCL, Gunbuster, Gurren Lagann or Evangelion avatars please.



​
Rep and cred if taking, please =)


----------



## Mirrow (Jul 20, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please =)



Taking these, excellent stuff


----------



## Wendson (Jul 20, 2012)

Does anyone have any sets with Nagato(Naruto)?


----------



## santanico (Jul 20, 2012)

resize to a cute senior avatar plz


----------



## Lmao (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Billie (Jul 21, 2012)

Starr said:


> resize to a cute senior avatar plz


----------



## calibre (Jul 21, 2012)

Can someone make me a avatar from this: 
And a signature from this:  please


----------



## santanico (Jul 21, 2012)

thanks you guys


----------



## Araragi (Jul 21, 2012)

anyone have an awesome naruto family set(naruto + minato +kushina)?


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 22, 2012)

*Vampire Hunter D* avatars, sigs, and/or sets, please.


----------



## Plush (Jul 22, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> *Vampire Hunter D* avatars, sigs, and/or sets, please.



_




*Spoiler*: Set 












Credit is optional.


​_


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 22, 2012)

Plush said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent.


----------



## Shaz (Jul 22, 2012)

Anyone have any Dark Knight avatars?

Can be avatars from any movie within the Triology.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 22, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Anyone have any Dark Knight avatars?
> 
> Can be avatars from any movie within the Triology.



I want to ask this as well


----------



## calibre (Jul 22, 2012)

Avatars from Durarara!! anyone?


----------



## Hariti (Jul 23, 2012)

Dulce Maria avatars?


----------



## Mochi (Jul 23, 2012)

Can somebody make me 2 Avatars? 

One from 0:49 - 0:50 where Miku and Teto say "Baka baka baka"

And one from 1:01 - :05 but only Teto (the red haired girl) if it's possible 

Will rep twice~


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jul 23, 2012)

Kizaru from One Piece Avatars please.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 23, 2012)

Mochi said:


> Can somebody make me 2 Avatars?
> 
> One from 0:49 - 0:50 where Miku and Teto say "Baka baka baka"
> 
> ...


The first one


As for the second one,4 seconds is too long in this case,it's impossible to make it without the quality being absolutely horrible.If you want to limit the timing some more I can do it.


----------



## santanico (Jul 23, 2012)

re-size into a senior avatar..please..someone


----------



## Hariti (Jul 23, 2012)

Starr said:


> re-size into a senior avatar..please..someone


----------



## Mochi (Jul 23, 2012)

Hariti said:


> The first one
> 
> 
> As for the second one,4 seconds is too long in this case,it's impossible to make it without the quality being absolutely horrible.If you want to limit the timing some more I can do it.





Oh ok, how about you could make one from 1:01 - 1:03 (before she holds her hands) and from 1:03 - 1: 05? I'd give you 3 reps instead of 2


----------



## santanico (Jul 23, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Hariti (Jul 23, 2012)

Mochi said:


> Oh ok, how about you could make one from 1:01 - 1:03 (before she holds her hands) and from 1:03 - 1: 05? I'd give you 3 reps instead of 2





And no need for multiple reps :]


----------



## Mochi (Jul 23, 2012)

Hariti said:


> And no need for multiple reps :]



  

ALL OF MY REPS


----------



## mali (Jul 23, 2012)

Avay size plz


----------



## Plush (Jul 23, 2012)

Mali said:


> Avay size plz
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




​


----------



## mali (Jul 23, 2012)

Plush said:


> ​



thanksssss^100


----------



## Shaz (Jul 24, 2012)

Could someone please just remove the white background on these two pictures, so that the background is transparent?

No need to resize.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep will follow.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 24, 2012)

resize to 1mb please


----------



## Hariti (Jul 24, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> resize to 1mb please


----------



## calibre (Jul 24, 2012)

Dust said:


> Avatars from Durarara!! anyone?



Please.....


----------



## Plush (Jul 24, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Could someone please just remove the white background on these two pictures, so that the background is transparent?
> 
> No need to resize.
> 
> ...




_
*Spoiler*:  









_


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 24, 2012)

^ transparency plx

will rep


----------



## Shaz (Jul 24, 2012)

Plush said:


> _
> *Spoiler*:
> 
> 
> ...




Couldn't of been any better.


Thank you.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 24, 2012)

any Doomsday (DC comics) sets/avis/sigs ?


----------



## Plush (Jul 24, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> ^ transparency plx
> 
> will rep



_
*Spoiler*:  









Resized it just in case.





_


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 24, 2012)

Plush said:


> _
> *Spoiler*:
> 
> 
> ...


 you're a wizard


----------



## santanico (Jul 24, 2012)

can someone re-size these to senior avatars por favor  rep will be given <3


----------



## Maple (Jul 24, 2012)

Starr said:


> can someone re-size these to senior avatars por favor  rep will be given <3





_or_ 
​
_here you go _


----------



## santanico (Jul 24, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> _or_
> ​
> _here you go _


oh my glob
thank you
gotta spread, plz remind me :sweat


----------



## Flynn (Jul 25, 2012)

Any Kakashi sets? 150x150 avatars plox. :3


----------



## Bitty (Jul 25, 2012)

does anyone have any bad ass ZORO or ZABUZA SIGS?!

please & thanks!


----------



## Gold Roger (Jul 25, 2012)

Full Metal Alchemist 

Edward or Mustang 

Sets or Avatars please.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 25, 2012)

Can someone make these two gifs ava size?


----------



## Plush (Jul 25, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Can someone make these two gifs ava size?



​


----------



## mali (Jul 25, 2012)

Large sig sized plz.


----------



## Plush (Jul 25, 2012)

Mali said:


> Large sig sized plz.



_

Not sure how you wanted it exactly.



*Spoiler*:  










_


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 25, 2012)

2 Gif Avatars, thin black border on both 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Make it rotate(Naruto & Tobi)


And

*Spoiler*: __ 




Rotate - Tobi & Tobi


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 25, 2012)

Plush said:


> ​



Awww thank you so much! <3


----------



## Plush (Jul 25, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> 2 Gif Avatars, thin black border on both
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



_


*Spoiler*:  










I hope this is what you had in mind. _


----------



## Vice (Jul 25, 2012)

150x200 Tobi avatars, please.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 25, 2012)

Vice said:


> 150x200 Tobi avatars, please.


----------



## Vice (Jul 25, 2012)

Delicious said:


>



Taking all of them. Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Jul 26, 2012)

Josh Hutcherson avatars (NO gifs please)


----------



## mali (Jul 26, 2012)

resize to notmal avay size plz


----------



## Billie (Jul 26, 2012)

Mali said:


> resize to notmal avay size plz


----------



## mali (Jul 26, 2012)

thanks ill rep after 24 (i should be nearing the end of it).


----------



## ℛei (Jul 26, 2012)

Can someone make a profile gif/pic from this  please?


----------



## Lmao (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## ℛei (Jul 26, 2012)

Lmao said:


>


THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Maple (Jul 26, 2012)

Starr said:


> Josh Hutcherson avatars (NO gifs please)




​


----------



## santanico (Jul 26, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> ​



excellent! thank you


----------



## Plush (Jul 26, 2012)

_Misha Collins avatars, please. [Either regular or .gif will do.] _


----------



## Hariti (Jul 26, 2012)

Plush said:


> _Misha Collins avatars, please. [Either regular or .gif will do.] _


----------



## Plush (Jul 26, 2012)

Hariti said:


>




_Thank you so much!! They are lovely. _


----------



## Bitty (Jul 26, 2012)

8Bit Dreamz said:


> does anyone have any bad ass ZORO or ZABUZA SIGS?!
> 
> please & thanks!



anyone?


----------



## LyndenJournoud (Jul 27, 2012)

Someone want to make me a kakashi set? Avatar text : Exhale and the sig text make it small but put Lynden in there. Please and thank you so so much!!! 

bama​


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

I need some Joseph Gordon Levitt avatars (pic or gif)


----------



## Hariti (Jul 27, 2012)

Mali said:


> I need some Joseph Gordon Levitt avatars (pic or gif)


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

Hariti said:


>



thank you so much, have my babies please


----------



## Oturan (Jul 27, 2012)

can someone resize this so it can be a senior ava?
will rep.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 27, 2012)

Oturan said:


> can someone resize this so it can be a senior ava?
> will rep.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 27, 2012)

Avatars of Asuna from Sword art online please. ​


----------



## Oturan (Jul 27, 2012)

thanks. repped.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 27, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Avatars of Asuna from Sword art online please. ​


----------



## Araragi (Jul 27, 2012)

any Freezing sets?


----------



## santanico (Jul 27, 2012)

re-size to senior avatar please


----------



## Maple (Jul 27, 2012)

Starr said:


> re-size to senior avatar please





​


----------



## Melodie (Jul 27, 2012)

Delicious said:


>



Whoa, thank you. ​


----------



## Vice (Jul 28, 2012)

150x200 Kenpachi avatars?


----------



## mali (Jul 28, 2012)

Avay resize with dashed borders please


----------



## Rene (Jul 28, 2012)

Mali said:


> Avay resize with dashed borders please


----------



## mali (Jul 28, 2012)

Rene said:


> Any kind of specific dashed borders that you want?



Um, didnt even know there were different types of them.

Something like this preferably.


----------



## Rene (Jul 28, 2012)

Guessing these are what you meant.



Mali said:


> Um, didnt even know there were different types of them.


Dots, transparant, different colored, long dashes, short dashes, etc ... Also differences in thickness.

Don't have examples of the different kinds though.


----------



## mali (Jul 28, 2012)

Rene said:


> Guessing these are what you meant.
> 
> 
> Dots, transparant, different colored, long dashes, short dashes, etc ... Also differences in thickness.
> ...



Thanks a whole bunch 

24'ed but Il rep asap after it.


----------



## LyndenJournoud (Jul 29, 2012)

> Someone want to make me a kakashi set? Avatar text : Exhale and the sig text make it small but put Lynden in there. Please and thank you so so much!!!



Please?


----------



## Wendson (Jul 29, 2012)

Any Avenged Sevenfold set?
Please.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 29, 2012)

Grimmjow stuff: avys/sigs/gifs etc


----------



## Seph (Jul 29, 2012)

As Nodt or Byakuya in black and white please?


----------



## mali (Jul 29, 2012)

Resize this for normal avay format please someone :33


----------



## mali (Jul 29, 2012)

Gin said:


> This ok?



Its not working as a gif for some reason :S


----------



## Gin (Jul 29, 2012)

Should be the right file size now.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 30, 2012)

Looking for a sexy MENMA SIG.  One with his black gloves and arm braclets.  Love 'em.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 30, 2012)

High quality Amy Winehouse avys please.


----------



## Gin (Jul 30, 2012)

Regular, gifs or either?


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 30, 2012)

No gifs please


----------



## Vice (Jul 30, 2012)

Forget my last request. If anyone can provide 150x200 Iron Man avatars that would be awesome.


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2012)

Vice said:


> Forget my last request. If anyone can provide 150x200 Iron Man avatars that would be awesome.


----------



## Vice (Jul 30, 2012)

Synn said:


>



Sweet. Thank you.

Edit - gotta spread


----------



## Bitty (Jul 30, 2012)

8Bit Dreamz said:


> does anyone have any bad ass ZORO or ZABUZA SIGS?!
> 
> please & thanks!



 i know your out there! somewhere


----------



## Juli (Jul 31, 2012)

8Bit Dreamz said:


> i know your out there! somewhere



Hope you like this one.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 31, 2012)

Grimmjow said:


> High quality Amy Winehouse avys please.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 31, 2012)

Someone make me a Aomine Daiki set, please. :WOW


----------



## Kanki (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm looking for a sig involving any of these characters:

Kakashi + Gai (something showing The Masters at work)
Aokiji
Mihawk
3 Admirals together
VA Smoker


Any good ones lying around?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Transparencies, please.

Thank you.


----------



## Maple (Jul 31, 2012)

ghstwrld said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Like this?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## G (Aug 1, 2012)

Avatars of Takagi from Bakuman plz?


----------



## Oturan (Aug 1, 2012)

any avatars or sets of Slam Dunk?


----------



## santanico (Aug 1, 2012)

avatars of Howl and Sophie (Howl's moving castle) please


----------



## NW (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone got some badass Tobi sets?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2012)

G said:


> Avatars of Takagi from Bakuman plz?





Rep if taking, please 



Starr said:


> avatars of Howl and Sophie (Howl's moving castle) please





Rep if taking, please


----------



## santanico (Aug 1, 2012)

thank you  +repped


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Aug 2, 2012)

anyone have some one piece avatars


----------



## Billie (Aug 2, 2012)

G said:


> Avatars of Takagi from Bakuman plz?


 


Oturan said:


> any avatars or sets of Slam Dunk?


 



Starr said:


> avatars of Howl and Sophie (Howl's moving castle) please


----------



## Flynn (Aug 2, 2012)

Any Aquarion Evol avatars? 150x200?

Also any Shrade stocks you can find.


----------



## mali (Aug 2, 2012)

Re-size to avay size plz.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 2, 2012)

Mali said:


> Re-size to avay size plz.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 2, 2012)

Gif request

Video: 

Sig

0:05-0:16

Avatar

0: 33-0:38


----------



## Oturan (Aug 2, 2012)

Joo said:


>



thanks


----------



## Gin (Aug 2, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Avatar
> 
> 0: 33-0:38


Avys:




(Didn't know whether you wanted to keep the girl in or not)


----------



## NW (Aug 2, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:
			
		

> Anyone got some badass Tobi sets?


Anyone?


----------



## Kanki (Aug 2, 2012)

Still no Sigs for either The Masters (Kakashi/Gai) or the 3 Admirals?


----------



## Delicious (Aug 2, 2012)

150 x 150 please


----------



## Vash (Aug 2, 2012)

^





---------------------------

Any DMC ava's? Can't rep, but I can cred anyone that can make me some.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 2, 2012)

Jak said:


>



Taking.

DMC? Is that Devil May Cry?


----------



## Vash (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah Dante from the new Devil May Cry game.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 3, 2012)

Looking for Cowboy Bebop avatars (Spike preferred) 150x150?


----------



## mali (Aug 3, 2012)

High quality Joseph Gordon Levitt avays please, maker gets 5+ reps.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 3, 2012)

Mali said:


> High quality Joseph Gordon Levitt avays please, maker gets 5+ reps.


----------



## santanico (Aug 3, 2012)

resize please? to senior avatar


----------



## mali (Aug 3, 2012)

Starr said:


> resize please? to senior avatar



Here ya go.



EDIT: I uploaded the wrong one, sorry.


----------



## santanico (Aug 3, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 3, 2012)

Mustang from FMA

Or

Rin Okumura from Ao no Exorcist

Avatars or Sets.


----------



## Vice (Aug 3, 2012)

Anything Wario 150x200?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Aug 4, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Mustang from FMA
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Vash (Aug 4, 2012)

Delicious said:


>



Thanks dude


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2012)

Vice said:


> Anything Wario 150x200?



​
Rep if taking, please =)


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 4, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> ​


Sweet + Repped.

Also, can I get a black border?


----------



## Anarch (Aug 4, 2012)

Emma Stone avatars please


----------



## NW (Aug 4, 2012)

Any sigs of Tobi?


----------



## Hariti (Aug 4, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Emma Stone avatars please


----------



## Anarch (Aug 4, 2012)

Hariti said:


>



Thanks                               .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2012)

TDKR Bane avis please, static or gif

150x150


----------



## Vice (Aug 4, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please =)



Damn, gotta spread.


----------



## Metaro (Aug 4, 2012)

Any Set of Hijikata Toshizou ( from Hakuouki) or avatar?


----------



## mali (Aug 4, 2012)

Any high-quality Rurouni Kenshin avatars pl0x.


----------



## Stripes (Aug 4, 2012)

*((rep+ & cred))*



ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Any sigs of Tobi?







Jerusalem said:


> Looking for Cowboy Bebop avatars (Spike preferred) 150x150?







*(Just added the sig because I love that show.)*

I'm working on *Metaro* & *Kakashi is God*. Also gonna work on some unworked requests tomorrow.

​


----------



## Kanki (Aug 4, 2012)

Could someone please re-size these to 150x150?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 4, 2012)

I am looking for a sexy MENMA SIG with his black gloves, arm wrap and all. That crazy smile of his


----------



## Stripes (Aug 4, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Could someone please re-size these to 150x150?



​


----------



## NW (Aug 4, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *((rep+ & cred))*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


O____o

Taking!

Thanks. +rep

But could you maybe re-size them and make them a bit smaller?

I'm still a junior member after all...


----------



## Stripes (Aug 4, 2012)

*@OU*

Sorry I hardly make stuff for juniors;;;


*Spoiler*: __ 













Sarahmint said:


> I am looking for a sexy MENMA SIG with his black gloves, arm wrap and all. That crazy smile of his





*{+rep & cred please}*


----------



## Revolution (Aug 4, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *@OU*
> 
> Sorry I hardly make stuff for juniors;;;
> 
> ...


----------



## Delicious (Aug 4, 2012)

Mali said:


> Any high-quality Rurouni Kenshin avatars pl0x.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 4, 2012)

Any good sigs with Obito? :33


----------



## NW (Aug 4, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *@OU*
> 
> Sorry I hardly make stuff for juniors;;;
> 
> ...


Thanks.:33


----------



## SaishuSoda (Aug 4, 2012)

Mali said:


> Any high-quality Rurouni Kenshin avatars pl0x.


​


----------



## Gin (Aug 4, 2012)

High quality Tia Harribel avatars please.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Aug 5, 2012)

Nel Tu or Nami avatars please?  Size 150/200.

Will rep.  :33


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 5, 2012)

Resize to avatar size, please.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Resize to avatar size, please.



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 5, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *((rep+ & cred))*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks  

+reps


----------



## Omega Reaper (Aug 5, 2012)

Nel Tu or Nami avatars please?  Size 150/200.

Santoryu, people always help you.


----------



## Stripes (Aug 5, 2012)

*((you're both +repped, just cred))*




Metaro said:


> Any Set of Hijikata Toshizou ( from Hakuouki) or avatar?










Kakashi Is God said:


> The 3 Admirals?





I made like two others but they weren't as good, hope this is good enough. 

I'll probably do a few more later, when I get home...​


----------



## Metaro (Aug 5, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *((you're both +repped, just cred))*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you pek


----------



## Flynn (Aug 6, 2012)

Could I get his face on a 150x150 avatar with a border?


And/or this in a transparency? Rep and cred if you can


----------



## Stripes (Aug 6, 2012)

*[just +rep please]*



Gin said:


> High quality Tia Harribel avatars please.







Omega Reaper said:


> Nel Tu or Nami avatars please?  Size 150/200.
> 
> Santoryu, people always help you.







Fuck yea I'mma santoryu...

((If you want something changed or whatever don't be afraid to ask.))​


----------



## Gin (Aug 6, 2012)

Taking, repped.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Aug 6, 2012)

Any Chopper or Caesar Clown sets?


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 6, 2012)

Could I get this resized to the normal senior member sig size?


----------



## Hariti (Aug 6, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Could I get this resized to the normal senior member sig size?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2012)

stock    plx


----------



## Gin (Aug 6, 2012)

Flynn said:


> Could I get his face on a 150x150 avatar with a border?


----------



## Sera (Aug 6, 2012)

Shay Mitchell/Emily Fields profile pictures please.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 6, 2012)

Sera said:


> Shay Mitchell/Emily Fields profile pictures please.


----------



## Stripes (Aug 6, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> stock    plx


----------



## Sera (Aug 6, 2012)

Hariti said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## Omega Reaper (Aug 6, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *[just +rep please]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, they are perfect.  :'D

Could you please have the first Nel avy without the animation though too?  

Wil rep twice.  :33


----------



## Stripes (Aug 6, 2012)

*@OR*

Sure thing darling;


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2012)

thanks, repped :33

is it possible stock of this image is on dA too ? 


and same for these
stock and if possible on dA


----------



## Stripes (Aug 6, 2012)

*@FS *The first one is definatly on pixiv I don't remember where exactly, and the second one I got from dA .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2012)

^ ty, I edited in a request for third stock too

if you can


----------



## Stripes (Aug 6, 2012)

*@FS *

No problems. 8)


----------



## ℛei (Aug 6, 2012)

can I have Teen wolf avas plz?


----------



## Melodie (Aug 6, 2012)

Could someone resize this? Senior size (signature & avatar).



Thanks in advance! ​


----------



## Gin (Aug 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 








I can redo the avi if you like.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 6, 2012)

Gin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's great as-is, though if you believe that the avatar could be better, sure!​


----------



## Gin (Aug 6, 2012)

Melodie said:


> That's great as-is, though if you believe that the avatar could be better, sure!​


I'll give you another option.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks a bunch. 


No one for the Flynn transparency?


----------



## Omega Reaper (Aug 6, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *@OR*
> 
> Sure thing darling;



Thank you.  :33


----------



## Stripes (Aug 6, 2012)

CandyCocaine said:


> Any Chopper or Caesar Clown sets?






​
Whatever you need me to make into a avie, just tell me.


----------



## Klue (Aug 7, 2012)

Can someone make this image transparent (get rid of the white background?) and resize to the maximum size for a senior member?



Please notify me vai VM; I could easily forget.


----------



## Maple (Aug 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Can someone make this image transparent (get rid of the white background?) and resize to the maximum size for a senior member?
> 
> 
> 
> Please notify me vai VM; I could easily forget.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Aug 7, 2012)

anyone have some onepiece law sigs


----------



## Plush (Aug 7, 2012)

Reiki said:


> can I have Teen wolf avas plz?




​


----------



## ℛei (Aug 7, 2012)

Plush said:


> ​



  Thanks a lot <3333333333333333333333


----------



## Omega Reaper (Aug 7, 2012)

Stripes, since you did such a great job, could you make me a Lightning avatar out of these pictures please?  :33







Size 150/200 as well.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stripes (Aug 7, 2012)

Omega Reaper said:


> Stripes, since you did such a great job, could you make me a Lightning avatar out of these pictures please?  :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​
D'awe thanks darling, if you want something feel free to ask. And +rep me when you can. 8)


----------



## santanico (Aug 7, 2012)

Izaya Orihara avatars


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 7, 2012)

Does anyone have any Kingdom Hearts sets?


----------



## CandyCocaine (Aug 7, 2012)

Stripes said:


> ​
> Whatever you need me to make into a avie, just tell me.



<333 Could you please make an avi outta 1, 3, and 4? (junior size)

if it's too much to ask for could you make the sigs a little smaller

Oh and I'' be sure to spread so i can rep you again :3


----------



## Omega Reaper (Aug 7, 2012)

Stripes said:


> ​
> D'awe thanks darling, if you want something feel free to ask. And +rep me when you can. 8)



Thank you.  

I gotta spread, but I'll definitely rep when I can.


----------



## Stripes (Aug 7, 2012)

Well aside from 1 they're all junior sized.


​


----------



## CandyCocaine (Aug 7, 2012)

Stripes said:


> Well aside from 1 they're all junior sized.
> 
> 
> ​



thank you soo much!


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 8, 2012)

Manga panel avatars of Rufus from Fairy Tail please?

With the effects they use for manga avatars in the giveaway thread


----------



## Hariti (Aug 8, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Manga panel avatars of Rufus from Fairy Tail please?
> 
> With the effects they use for manga avatars in the giveaway thread



You mean like this?


----------



## Ghost (Aug 8, 2012)

Need this transparent. :3


----------



## Hariti (Aug 8, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Need this transparent. :3


----------



## Shaz (Aug 8, 2012)

Could someone make the background transparent on this picture?



Will rep.


----------



## Plush (Aug 8, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Could someone make the background transparent on this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> Will rep.



_
*Spoiler*:  










No need for rep. _​


----------



## Oturan (Aug 8, 2012)

can someone make an ava of this?
senior plz
stock: 
will rep.


----------



## Billie (Aug 8, 2012)

Oturan said:


> can someone make an ava of this?
> senior plz
> stock:
> will rep.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 8, 2012)

Oturan said:


> can someone make an ava of this?
> senior plz
> stock:
> will rep.


----------



## Oturan (Aug 8, 2012)

thanks guys. Guess I have to rep you both


----------



## mali (Aug 8, 2012)

High quality Simon and Kamina (TTGL) avatrs plz.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 8, 2012)

Kise Ryouta avatars (if you cant find good stocks, manga panels will suffice)

Kuroko No Basket sig (preferably with any of the following characters: Aoimine Daiki/Kagami/Kise Ryouta/Midorima (Or even better, if you can get all of them in one stock lol)

Will rep twice.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 8, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Kise Ryouta avatars (if you cant find good stocks, manga panels will suffice)
> 
> Kuroko No Basket sig (preferably with any of the following characters: Aoimine Daiki/Kagami/Kise Ryouta/Midorima (Or even better, if you can get all of them in one stock lol)
> 
> Will rep twice.


----------



## Laura (Aug 9, 2012)

Could someone make a more appropriately sized (slightly smaller) version of this gif for a sig please?

Or use as a stock for a good sig.


----------



## Soul King (Aug 9, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> Could someone make a more appropriately sized (slightly smaller) version of this gif for a sig please?
> 
> Or use as a stock for a good sig.


----------



## Laura (Aug 9, 2012)

Could you make it without it getting pixelated please? 

Also, does anyone have any Candice Swanepoel avatars in gif or png format?


----------



## Delicious (Aug 9, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> Could someone make a more appropriately sized (slightly smaller) version of this gif for a sig please?
> 
> Or use as a stock for a good sig.


----------



## santanico (Aug 9, 2012)

Mali said:


> High quality Simon and Kamina (TTGL) avatrs plz.


----------



## ℛei (Aug 10, 2012)

can someone plz resize this  and make it 150 x 150 ava size plz ?


----------



## Lmao (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## ℛei (Aug 10, 2012)

thank you a lot  

repped


----------



## Laura (Aug 10, 2012)

Avatar sized version of this please


----------



## mali (Aug 10, 2012)

THANK, WILL REP AFTER 24 

Could I get dotted borders for this one?


----------



## santanico (Aug 10, 2012)

Mali said:


> THANK, WILL REP AFTER 24
> 
> Could I get dotted borders for this one?


----------



## mali (Aug 10, 2012)

THANKUUUUU and repped ^_^


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 12, 2012)

Murasakibara Atsushi avatars (manga panels would be cool)


----------



## Shaz (Aug 12, 2012)

Could anyone please remove the borders on this image and make the white background transparent.






Thanks, will rep.


----------



## Billie (Aug 12, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Murasakibara Atsushi avatars (manga panels would be cool)


----------



## Billie (Aug 12, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Could anyone please remove the borders on this image and make the white background transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Original Size:


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 12, 2012)

edit: fuck it


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 12, 2012)

High quality Elizabeth from Persona avy please


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2012)

Can I get just the elf and banana transparent in Avatar form please?


----------



## Flynn (Aug 13, 2012)

Any good Kakashi stock?

Or even better, team Minato stocks?


----------



## Billie (Aug 13, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Can I get just the elf and banana transparent in Avatar form please?


 

Original Size:


----------



## Billie (Aug 13, 2012)

Grimmjow said:


> High quality Elizabeth from Persona avy please


----------



## Revolution (Aug 13, 2012)

This image sized for senior avatar and colored.  Any effect is fine.


----------



## Billie (Aug 13, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> This image sized for senior avatar and colored.  Any effect is fine.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 13, 2012)

requesting a simple gif ava from these 2 images

image #1 - 
image #2 - 


*no changes, no borders, no resizing* .. just a slideshow gif out of them both, preferabbly versions with 2/2.5/3 secs delays


----------



## Billie (Aug 13, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> requesting a simple gif ava from these 2 images
> 
> image #1 -
> image #2 -
> ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 13, 2012)

thanks


----------



## G (Aug 13, 2012)

Kokoro Connect gif avatars?


----------



## Billie (Aug 13, 2012)

G said:


> Kokoro Connect gif avatars?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2012)

Any Muhammad Ali avys? Preferably some form of highlighting?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 13, 2012)

Roy Mustang?


----------



## Silence (Aug 13, 2012)

Raiden said:


> Any Muhammad Ali avys? Preferably some form of highlighting?


i love him

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Revolution (Aug 13, 2012)

Joo said:


>



THANK YOU!!!! Remind me to rep you (that 24 hour notice came up)


----------



## Vice (Aug 13, 2012)

Can someone edit my sig so that "Deadpool" is in all caps please?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> Original Size:



Sorry to ask again so soon, but can I get a gif of these two in one (like going back and forth)?

Thanks again.


----------



## Lmao (Aug 13, 2012)

Like dis?


----------



## Kid (Aug 13, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Roy Mustang?





Here you go 
Just reps broh if you take it


----------



## Billie (Aug 13, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Sorry to ask again so soon, but can I get a gif of these two in one (like going back and forth)?
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## Billie (Aug 13, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Roy Mustang?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Aug 13, 2012)

anyone have Cloud strife Ava?


----------



## Hariti (Aug 14, 2012)

Can someone resize this to senior avatar size please


----------



## Billie (Aug 14, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Can someone resize this to senior avatar size please
> 
> [Image Gif]


----------



## Hariti (Aug 14, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thank you. Gotta spread again though >.<


----------



## アストロ (Aug 14, 2012)

any avatars of* Kyōko Toshinō*  ?

preferably 125x125... 

I don't know why I can't get 150x150...


----------



## Morphine (Aug 14, 2012)

avatar please 150x150


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2012)

Requesting a gif-loop of 8:14-8:16


----------



## Billie (Aug 14, 2012)

Morphine said:


> avatar please 150x150


----------



## Morphine (Aug 14, 2012)

gotta spread a bit but thank you, will rep asap


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2012)

Can someone avvy size this Bender gif?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 14, 2012)

Bender said:


> Can someone avvy size this Bender gif?



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Billie (Aug 14, 2012)

Bender said:


> Can someone avvy size this Bender gif?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2012)

150x150 please? <3


----------



## Lmao (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Billie (Aug 14, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> 150x150 please? <3


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2012)

thanks guys, I'll rep you both <3


----------



## Revolution (Aug 15, 2012)

SHIPPUDEN EPISODE 141, last scene moment.  I want a senior avatar of this.  Any effect you feel like doing to make it more dramatic or beautiful.


----------



## Stripes (Aug 15, 2012)

Vice said:


> Can someone edit my sig so that "Deadpool" is in all caps please?



Do you have the original stock, without the premade text?



アストロ said:


> any avatars of* Kyōko Toshinō*  ?
> 
> preferably 125x125...
> 
> I don't know why I can't get 150x150...



​Well to get 150x150 avies you have to be 6 months old, and you have to have +1000 posts, then you can become a senior member. Getting bigger avie and siggy size.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Aug 15, 2012)

Stripes.  Can you please hook me up with Tia Harribel and Nami avatars?  Same size.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 15, 2012)

Joo said:


>



fuck yesssss <3


----------



## Mirrow (Aug 15, 2012)

Fallout (Video game) avatars please.


----------



## Remyx (Aug 15, 2012)

Any creative sets of Xiaolin Showdown characters would be nice. Zoro, Nami, and Perona ones will work too.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 15, 2012)

Any Sani/Sunny (from _Toriko_) 150X150 avas?


----------



## Ghost (Aug 15, 2012)

Any Spirited Away Haku in dragon form avys, sigs, sets, gifs? :33


----------



## Seiji (Aug 15, 2012)

Can I take this?


----------



## Kid (Aug 15, 2012)

Nate River said:


> Can I take this?



Of course man.


----------



## Seiji (Aug 15, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Of course man.



Thanks man! I'll rep you again when I'm able.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 15, 2012)

Set please:

Text: The Saiyan of Legends for the sig
Stock: Any of these



Size: 200x150 for avatar, senior for sig. You can use different stocks for the sig and avatar if you wish
Border: yes, any type that fits your fancy.


----------



## Kid (Aug 16, 2012)

Some batman avatars? ( comic )


----------



## ℛei (Aug 16, 2012)

Can someone make a sig from  gif and add dotted porders.please?


----------



## Vash (Aug 16, 2012)

^


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ℛei (Aug 16, 2012)

Jak said:


> ^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you  repped


----------



## Motive (Aug 16, 2012)

Star Wars avas? :33


----------



## Flynn (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyone want get this on transparancy?


Me and pen tool, don't get along.


----------



## Maple (Aug 17, 2012)

Flynn said:


> Anyone want get this on transparancy?
> 
> 
> Me and pen tool, don't get along.






_Here you go. _


----------



## Flynn (Aug 17, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> _Here you go. _



Sooooo good. :33


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 17, 2012)

Murasakibara sig (Kuroko no Basuke)
Aomine sig (Kuroko no Basuke)

Manga panels preferred, but regular stocks will be fine...

Will rep twice.


----------



## G (Aug 17, 2012)

Rob Scheider avys?


----------



## Mai♥ (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyone got any Hitsugaya ones? ^^


----------



## Bitty (Aug 17, 2012)

can someone make this 125x125


thanks


----------



## Vash (Aug 17, 2012)

^



*Don't rep me.*


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 17, 2012)

ava of sting and rogue (the two people on the top)

thin black border on both


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 17, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Some batman avatars? ( comic )


 


@Roronoa Zoro: I'll do it in a second

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Delicious (Aug 17, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Murasakibara sig (Kuroko no Basuke)
> Aomine sig (Kuroko no Basuke)
> 
> Manga panels preferred, but regular stocks will be fine...
> ...


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 17, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> ava of sting and rogue (the two people on the top)
> 
> thin black border on both


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Aug 18, 2012)

Breaking Bad Sets or just avatars.


----------



## G (Aug 18, 2012)

G said:


> Rob Scheider avys?




Plz           .


----------



## Austin (Aug 18, 2012)

Can someone make the backround transparent but keep the animation?


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 18, 2012)

Zero no Tsukaima Saito avatars or sets?


----------



## Dei (Aug 18, 2012)

Jesse pinkman gifs please.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 18, 2012)

Hades[Disney's Hercules] profile pictures.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 18, 2012)

Can someone make a sig gif from this?

Stock: 

4:22 - 4:27

can i get a same border that my avy has.


----------



## Sera (Aug 18, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Hades[Disney's Hercules] profile pictures.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Gin (Aug 18, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Can someone make a sig gif from this?
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hariti (Aug 18, 2012)

Sera said:


>



 Thank you.


----------



## Gin (Aug 18, 2012)

Dei said:


> Jesse pinkman gifs please.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Aug 19, 2012)

Dei said:


> Jesse pinkman gifs please.



damn you, that's what I was going to ask for 

Jesse Pinkman avatars for me as well please, anyone


----------



## Delicious (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Gin (Aug 19, 2012)

starr said:


> damn you, that's what I was going to ask for
> 
> Jesse Pinkman avatars for me as well please, anyone


Here are some more.   


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Austin (Aug 19, 2012)

Fairy Tail Avatars?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Requesting a gif-loop of 8:14-8:16



Re-requesting.


----------



## Vice (Aug 19, 2012)

Anything Kenpachi.


----------



## Gin (Aug 19, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Re-requesting.


Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 19, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can someone make the backround transparent but keep the animation?




(700KB)


(1.60MB)

The files are big due to transparency. If you want them smaller(less KB) it will have a worse quality. 

The water effect makes the whole thing very ugly, so i removed it


----------



## Austin (Aug 19, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> (700KB)
> 
> 
> (1.60MB)
> ...




Thanks alot!


----------



## Zoan Marco (Aug 19, 2012)

Any 150x150 avatars or sets of A Song of Ice and Fire/Game of thrones?


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 19, 2012)

Vice said:


> Anything Kenpachi.





You may leave your comment there


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 19, 2012)

Zoan Marco said:


> Any 150x150 avatars or sets of A Song of Ice and Fire/Game of thrones?





game or series?


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 19, 2012)

Hunter X Hunter Killua avatars?


----------



## Metaro (Aug 19, 2012)

150x150 avatar of Konan from Naruto?


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 20, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Hunter X Hunter Killua avatars?


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 20, 2012)

Metaro said:


> 150x150 avatar of Konan from Naruto?





yeah I have nothing better to do


----------



## Kid (Aug 20, 2012)

Metaro said:


> 150x150 avatar of Konan from Naruto?





Here you go


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks saving. + Rep.


----------



## ℛei (Aug 20, 2012)

hot girls avys plz


----------



## アストロ (Aug 20, 2012)

125x125 
And avatar from Hyouka. Preferably Houtarou... 



If that's not available then perhaps something from Yuru Yuri :33 or Tekkonkinkreet


----------



## Metaro (Aug 20, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> yeah I have nothing better to do





KidKid said:


> Here you go



Thank you Both  , will use these two.

Rep for both .


----------



## Chuck (Aug 20, 2012)

any Sani/Sunny (Toriko) avas now?


----------



## santanico (Aug 20, 2012)

Delicious said:


>





Gin said:


> *Spoiler*: __


yes yes yes!!!


----------



## Melodie (Aug 20, 2012)

Transparent, sig size please :3


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 20, 2012)

Gurren Lagann 

Kamina or Simon (Older) avatars or sets?

I only have 1 so I kinda want more.


----------



## Maple (Aug 20, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Transparent, sig size please :3



​
it's 367 x 500
if you need it resized, just ask.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 21, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> any Sani/Sunny (Toriko) avas now?


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 21, 2012)

Someone make this transparent, please.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 21, 2012)

taking this, thanks


----------



## Hariti (Aug 21, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Someone make this transparent, please.


----------



## ℛei (Aug 21, 2012)

Reiki said:


> hot girls avys plz


----------



## Remyx (Aug 21, 2012)

Remyx said:


> Any creative sets of Xiaolin Showdown characters would be nice. Zoro, Nami, and Perona ones will work too.



Um, somebody, anybody, please.......


----------



## Austin (Aug 21, 2012)

Austin said:


> Fairy Tail Avatars?



Please.


----------



## santanico (Aug 21, 2012)

Subaru and/or Kamui (X/1999) avatars please


----------



## Billie (Aug 21, 2012)

Reiki said:


> hot girls avys plz


 



Austin said:


> Please.


 



starr said:


> Subaru and/or Kamui (X/1999) avatars please

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## santanico (Aug 21, 2012)

thank you x10


----------



## SaishuSoda (Aug 21, 2012)

Austin said:


> Fairy Tail Avatars?


 


starr said:


> Subaru and/or Kamui (X/1999) avatars please


 



---
Any Hei (Darker than Black) avatars? 170x170.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ℛei (Aug 22, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thank you 

must spread to rep you


----------



## Boomy (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey guys I'm new and have a request.

Can you do me a sig from this pic?


And avatar from this?


About avatar I just want to have his face in 
And about sig, I don't want this bubble in.

I would be grateful.


----------



## Billie (Aug 22, 2012)

BoomBaeBoom said:


> Hey guys I'm new and have a request.
> 
> Can you do me a sig from this pic?
> 
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Boomy (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 22, 2012)

Quality Kakashi avatars


----------



## Kid (Aug 22, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Quaility Kakashi avatars



Just rep brah.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 22, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Quaility Kakashi avatars



I know you'd need to spread,so no need for rep


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 22, 2012)

Gurren Lagann 

Avatars or Sets?


----------



## Vice (Aug 22, 2012)

Vice said:


> Anything Kenpachi.



Re-requesting.


----------



## Kid (Aug 22, 2012)

Vice said:


> Re-requesting.



Just reps


----------



## Vice (Aug 22, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Just reps



Thanks man, gotta spread.


----------



## Mirrow (Aug 22, 2012)

FLCL Avatars please.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 22, 2012)

could anyone help me?

I'm trying to use this avatar but everytime I try to it has this white edge crap that you see around my current avatar... can anyone help me get rid of it plz?


----------



## Vash (Aug 22, 2012)

^


----------



## Araragi (Aug 22, 2012)

^thnx repped


----------



## Flynn (Aug 22, 2012)

---

Edit: Actually going to change this. Since I'm bad at coloring, can anyone color blue the lightning in his hand?



Also curious about quality coloring tutorials. I'd finish this off myself if I could.


----------



## santanico (Aug 23, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


>



oh yes, thank you (all late)


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 24, 2012)

David Tennant/10th Doctor avatar/sets please, I'd be very glad


----------



## Araragi (Aug 24, 2012)

any dbz sets? preferably teen or ultimate gohan ones  please


----------



## andrea (Aug 24, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> David Tennant/10th Doctor avatar/sets please, I'd be very glad

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 24, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>



Thank you so much these are wonderful


----------



## ℛei (Aug 24, 2012)

Can you guys resixe those gifs into 150 x150 avatars please?


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 24, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Can you guys resixe those gifs into 150 x150 avatars please?


 

I didn't check if you can use them here D: but I hope you can.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## andrea (Aug 24, 2012)

Nope, the filesizes are too big. Has to be below 341 kb


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 24, 2012)

Damn 
I'll see what I can do.
Thanks Lysandra.

Edit: This should work now.


----------



## ℛei (Aug 24, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Damn
> I'll see what I can do.
> Thanks Lysandra.
> 
> Edit: This should work now.



Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuu pek


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 24, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------



## Viper (Aug 24, 2012)

Trafalgar Law Avy would be appreciated.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 24, 2012)

Lucy Heartfilia avatars


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 24, 2012)

Gilgamesh from Fate/Zero set anyone? :33


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 24, 2012)

Viper said:


> Trafalgar Law Avy would be appreciated.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 24, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Lucy Heartfilia avatars

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Fireball (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone got avatars from Star Driver?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 24, 2012)

An avatar with NICO ROBIN, 
or
an avatar with pink-haired FLCL girl, 
or
and an avatar with "HOYUIN KYOMA" lauging with lightening in the background (from Stiens;Gate)
and maybe
Jacuzzi
or
Italy from Hetalia
or
Ariel the Little Mermaid
or
Gizzelle from "Enchanted"


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 25, 2012)

This is for another forum, a DBZ Set? With either SS3 Vegeta, or just any form of Broly, Gogeta or Vegetto.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 25, 2012)

Gin Ichimaru avys, sigs, sets, gifs. :33


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 25, 2012)

Sword Art Online 

Kirito avatars please.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 25, 2012)

BadassKunoichi said:


> Gilgamesh from Fate/Zero set anyone? :33




I hope this will do. 


*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Araragi (Aug 25, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> any dbz sets? preferably teen or ultimate gohan ones  please



plz? anyone.......


----------



## andrea (Aug 25, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Sword Art Online
> 
> Kirito avatars please.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 25, 2012)

Mugen avatars (Samurai Champloo)


----------



## andrea (Aug 25, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Gin Ichimaru avys, sigs, sets, gifs. :33

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flynn (Aug 25, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Gin Ichimaru avys, sigs, sets, gifs. :33



Avys

*Spoiler*: __ 








Sig


Veri big gif


----------



## andrea (Aug 25, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Mugen avatars (Samurai Champloo)



Didn't find many good stocks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin (Aug 25, 2012)

Mavis or Erza avatars?


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 25, 2012)

yeah they are hard to find 



>



thanks though, taking both of these


----------



## andrea (Aug 25, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> An avatar with NICO ROBIN,
> or
> Ariel the Little Mermaid

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Revolution (Aug 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>





OMG!


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>



Thanks I will rep when I can.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Could someone just make the white background, transparent?


Will rep.


----------



## Gin (Aug 25, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Could someone just make the white background, transparent?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 25, 2012)

Gildarts or Zeref (Fairy Tail) avatars/sets pls. :33


----------



## Flynn (Aug 25, 2012)

Jesse pinkman avas, sigs?


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 26, 2012)

High quality Hanamichi Sakuragi avys please. Prefer if he's bold. Thank you.


----------



## Mochi (Aug 26, 2012)

Resize it to 150x150, please.


----------



## Billie (Aug 26, 2012)

Mochi said:


> Resize it to 150x150, please.


----------



## Mochi (Aug 26, 2012)

danke :33      .


----------



## Araragi (Aug 26, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> any dbz sets? preferably teen or ultimate gohan ones  please



............

also, any awesome luffy avatars/gifs?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Aug 26, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> Gildarts or Zeref (Fairy Tail) avatars/sets pls. :33



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kid (Aug 26, 2012)

Grimmjow said:


> High quality Hanamichi Sakuragi avys please. Prefer if he's bold. Thank you.



Just reps if you take it


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 26, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you so much, these are epic. +Rep'd when able.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 26, 2012)

Dylan O' Brien ava's. No borders.


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 26, 2012)

Any Samurai 7 avatars or sets?


----------



## Austin (Aug 26, 2012)

Austin said:


> Mavis or Erza avatars?



please


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 26, 2012)

Can someone resize this to 150x150? Will rep.


----------



## Vice (Aug 26, 2012)

Can someone rep KidKid for me and I'll rep you in return?

Also requesting Super Saiyan 3 Goku 150x150 avatars.


----------



## Plush (Aug 26, 2012)

_Chitanda Eru (Hyouka) and/or Kuroyukihime (Accel World) avatars, please? 

[Either '.gif' or regular ones will do.]_


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Aug 26, 2012)

a Momonga avatar, and a signature featuring either Momonga or all of the Vice Admirals together, please?


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 26, 2012)

someone resize this to 150x150 please


----------



## Plush (Aug 26, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> someone resize this to 150x150 please



​


----------



## Morphine (Aug 26, 2012)

dean winchester gif avas please


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 26, 2012)

Plush said:


> ​



thanks                        ;p


----------



## Sera (Aug 26, 2012)

Plush said:


> _Chitanda Eru (Hyouka) and/or Kuroyukihime (Accel World) avatars, please?
> 
> [Either '.gif' or regular ones will do.]_


----------



## Plush (Aug 26, 2012)

Sera said:


>



_Ily. <3 Thank you so much. _


----------



## Gin (Aug 26, 2012)

Morphine said:


> dean winchester gif avas please



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 26, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Can someone resize this to 150x150? Will rep.



Anyone?


----------



## Sera (Aug 26, 2012)

^ The original image is 100x100...



EndlessStrategyGames said:


> A Momonga avatar, and a signature featuring either Momonga or all of the Vice Admirals together, please?



Your request can be seen. There is no need to post it three times.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Aug 26, 2012)

Sera said:


> ^ The original image is 100x100...
> 
> 
> 
> Your request can be seen. There is no need to post it three times.



That was an accident. The extras are deleted.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 26, 2012)

K-on avatars/sets/sigs, please.


----------



## Sera (Aug 26, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> K-on avatars/sets/sigs, please.



Here's some I made for the giveaways thread:


----------



## Detective (Aug 26, 2012)

Would someone be able to create multiple versions of my current set, keeping the same quality, but with different variations of colour schemes?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 26, 2012)

any luffy  avys?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 27, 2012)

SHIPPUDEN EPISODE 141, last scene moment.  I want a senior avatar of this.  Any effect you feel like doing to make it more dramatic or beautiful.


----------



## Billie (Aug 27, 2012)

Plush said:


> _Chitanda Eru (Hyouka) and/or Kuroyukihime (Accel World) avatars, please?
> 
> [Either '.gif' or regular ones will do.]_


 



Morphine said:


> dean winchester gif avas please

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 27, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> SHIPPUDEN EPISODE 141, last scene moment.  I want a senior avatar of this.  Any effect you feel like doing to make it more dramatic or beautiful.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 27, 2012)

Hagoromo Gitsune avatars ( Nurarihyon no Mago)


----------



## Maple (Aug 27, 2012)

Detective said:


> Would someone be able to create multiple versions of my current set, keeping the same quality, but with different variations of colour schemes?
> 
> : detective




*Spoiler*: __ 











_Is this what you meant? _ :]


----------



## Billie (Aug 27, 2012)

Detective said:


> Would someone be able to create multiple versions of my current set, keeping the same quality, but with different variations of colour schemes?


----------



## Shaz (Aug 27, 2012)

Can someone remove the background on this image, please keep minato, kunai and the spear he's holding.


Note - No need to resize

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Billie (Aug 27, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Can someone remove the background on this image, please keep minato, kunai and the spear he's holding.
> 
> 
> Note - No need to resize
> ...




Original:


----------



## Stunna (Aug 27, 2012)

Can someone make my current set transparent?


----------



## Gin (Aug 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Can someone make my current set transparent?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 27, 2012)

Sera said:


> Here's some I made for the giveaways thread:


Cool, thanks.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2012)

luffy avys please?


----------



## Austin (Aug 27, 2012)

Can someone make a transparency out of this? Will rep.


----------



## Gin (Aug 27, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can someone make a transparency out of this? Will rep.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 28, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> luffy avys please?





Kind of sucks. 

Still learning on my own in PS.


----------



## Plush (Aug 28, 2012)

Joo said:


>



_Thank you.  


Must spread! _


----------



## Billie (Aug 28, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Can someone make my current set transparent?


----------



## Sera (Aug 28, 2012)

Akihiko Sanada avatars please. [Persona 3 or P4A]


----------



## Billie (Aug 28, 2012)

Sera said:


> Akihiko Sanada avatars please. [Persona 3 or P4A]


----------



## Sera (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you! :33


----------



## Hiccup (Aug 28, 2012)

Can someone please add a dotted border to my current avatar?


----------



## Maple (Aug 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Here you go


----------



## Araragi (Aug 28, 2012)

Flynn said:


> Kind of sucks.
> 
> Still learning on my own in PS.



I'm not taking but I'm still gonna rep you for making an effort and offering me, thnx


----------



## Hiccup (Aug 28, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you soo much :33


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 28, 2012)

Binboda Momiji avatars
Rindou ranmaru avatars

please


----------



## Shaz (Aug 28, 2012)

_Any Batman (TDKR) avatars?


Please and thank you. _


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Aug 28, 2012)

So, no Momonga avatars and no Momonga or Vice-Admirals as a group signatures then? I'm new to this, how long should I wait before I assume no one has them?


----------



## Sera (Aug 28, 2012)

^ It's optional if someone wants to make you something in this thread. If you really want an avatar of something, you have to pick a stock [a picture] and request in a set shop.


----------



## Bitty (Aug 28, 2012)

any Obito avis!?(not tobi)

please & thanks!


----------



## mali (Aug 29, 2012)

Could I get some high-quality Tyler Hoechlin and Himura Kenshin avatars.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

Any Kakashi avatars?



Thanks.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 29, 2012)

High quality Kakashi Render/stock?


----------



## Sera (Aug 29, 2012)

8Bit Dreamz said:


> any Obito avis!?(not tobi)
> 
> please & thanks!



Be careful what you say outside of the Konoha Telegrams section before Sunday. ^^



Flynn said:


> High quality Kakashi Render/stock?



Does  work for you?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 29, 2012)

Mali said:


> Could I get some high-quality *Tyler Hoechlin* and Himura Kenshin avatars.


----------



## Oturan (Aug 29, 2012)

requesting ava
stock: 
border: black and dotted
size: senior
no effects

will rep whoever does it


----------



## Gin (Aug 29, 2012)

Oturan said:


> requesting ava
> stock:
> border: black and dotted
> size: senior
> ...


Like this?


----------



## Oturan (Aug 29, 2012)

yes, thanks


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 29, 2012)

Can someone turn  into a senior-sized avatar with a dotted border? Could you keep it as a GIF please?


----------



## Gin (Aug 29, 2012)

Here you are Darkstar.


----------



## Austin (Aug 29, 2012)

Can someone Make this a Junior Avy with the best possible quality and a dotted border?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 29, 2012)

Gin said:


> Here you are Darkstar.



I've repped ya for the effort, but the resolution gets killed half way through and the whole thing looks kinda jerky. =/

If somebody else wants to do it I'll rep too. :33


----------



## Gin (Aug 29, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> I've repped ya for the effort, but the resolution gets killed half way through and the whole thing looks kinda jerky. =/
> 
> If somebody else wants to do it I'll rep too. :33


I didn't remove any frames, so they should be the same, and they look the same to me, but no problem anyway.   

Edit:   And I've checked frame by frame, the resolution looks identical for all of them, so I don't know what's going on there either.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 29, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> Can someone turn  into a senior-sized avatar with a dotted border? Could you keep it as a GIF please?



I would do it but I can't seem to find a tutorial on how to add stroke to a gif lol


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 29, 2012)

Dunno Gin. A lot of your GIFs have resolution problems I've noticed. Don't wanna sound picky or anything man, but I'd just prefer a better job on a stock I really like.

May as well try in a shop.


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 29, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can someone Make this a Junior Avy with the best possible quality and a dotted border?


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2012)

Sylar/Gabriel/Zachery Quinto avatars (Heroes)


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 30, 2012)

Gin said:


> Here you are Darkstar.



Thanks man, looks much more professional.


----------



## Gin (Aug 30, 2012)

starr said:


> Sylar/Gabriel/Zachery Quinto avatars (Heroes)



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hiccup (Aug 30, 2012)

Can someone please add a boarder to my current signature.
Thank you .


----------



## Hariti (Aug 30, 2012)

^What kind of border do you prefer?


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 30, 2012)

Any 150x150 Kisame avatars?


----------



## Hiccup (Aug 30, 2012)

Hariti said:


> ^What kind of border do you prefer?



Dotted would be great. :33


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2012)

Gin said:


> *Spoiler*: __



ahh thank you!


----------



## Hariti (Aug 30, 2012)

Hiccup said:


> Dotted would be great. :33


----------



## Hiccup (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you so much. :33


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 30, 2012)

Ava of Luffy, with a thin black border

Ava of Zoro, with a thin black border


----------



## SaishuSoda (Aug 30, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Ava of Luffy, with a thin black border
> 
> Ava of Zoro, with a thin black border


 

No effects, right?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 30, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> No effects, right?



thanks 

not sure how it would look like with effects


----------



## Samehada (Aug 30, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Any 150x150 Kisame avatars?



Second this.

Also would like to include awesome Tobi (World Shinobi). Preferably something more artistic and purple...


----------



## Revolution (Aug 30, 2012)

Any Konan avatars?


----------



## Bitty (Aug 30, 2012)

can someone make a dotted set of this pic for me?



thanks will rep!


----------



## Kanki (Aug 30, 2012)

Any avatars or sigs for any of the following characters:


Shikamaru
Sasori
Shino
Rob Lucci
Kuma
Moria
Mayuri


Thanks!


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2012)

re-size into a senior avatar


----------



## Delicious (Aug 30, 2012)

starr said:


> re-size into a senior avatar


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2012)

thaaaank you!


----------



## Ghost (Sep 1, 2012)

any ichigo sig to match my avy? :3


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2012)

Would one of you expert GFX Picasso's of your craft, be able to create a different coloured trenchcoat ensemble for my sig? Basically the orange face, hands, and feet would remain the same. Same with the shirt + tie, the pants and the black stripe of the hat, but the shade of colour on the trenchcoat and hat would be different. A couple of different colour schemes would suffice, with the same level of shading style as my current.

I am currently masterminding a certain plot, but would need these resources to carry it out.


----------



## Gin (Sep 1, 2012)

Detective said:


> Would one of you expert GFX Picasso's of your craft, be able to create a different coloured trenchcoat ensemble for my sig? Basically the orange face, hands, and feet would remain the same. Same with the shirt + tie, the pants and the black stripe of the hat, but the shade of colour on the trenchcoat and hat would be different. A couple of different colour schemes would suffice, with the same level of shading style as my current.
> 
> I am currently masterminding a certain plot, but would need these resources to carry it out.


I'm quite new to this, but I thought I'd give it a try.





Let me know if this is what you're looking for / any other colors you might want.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2012)

Gin said:


> I'm quite new to this, but I thought I'd give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The statement of your newness to this craft does not correlate to the level of quality you are producing. My logic does not indicate lies, but humbleness. Amazing.

Actually, yes, this is exactly what I need. If there is a chance to duplicate the quality with a broad range of various colours(red, black, royal blue, purple, green, etc, - i.e as creative as you like) it would be fantastic.



Good... Good, it's coming together rather nicely. It's only a matter of time now NF, only a matter of time.


----------



## Gin (Sep 1, 2012)

Detective said:


> The statement of your newness to this craft does not correlate to the level of quality you are producing. My logic does not indicate lies, but humbleness. Amazing.
> 
> Actually, yes, this is exactly what I need. If there is a chance to duplicate the quality with a broad range of various colours(red, black, royal blue, purple, green, etc, - i.e as creative as you like) it would be fantastic.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the compliment.   

Here you are:


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 1, 2012)

170x170 profile pic of Zuko(guy with the scar)


----------



## andrea (Sep 1, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> 170x170 profile pic of Zuko(guy with the scar)



Zuko pek


----------



## Vice (Sep 1, 2012)

Kenpachi sets please?


----------



## Delicious (Sep 1, 2012)

Vice said:


> Kenpachi sets please?


Hope you like.


----------



## Vice (Sep 1, 2012)

Much appreciated,


----------



## Bitty (Sep 1, 2012)

Rock Lee or Sanji avi?!

please & thanks!


----------



## Revolution (Sep 2, 2012)

Any Konan?


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 2, 2012)

abstract signatures (maybe one with my name it? hmm )


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 2, 2012)

Could I get this resized to standard senior sig size?


----------



## Hariti (Sep 2, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Could I get this resized to standard senior sig size?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 2, 2012)

Hariti said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Took the smaller one. Thank you.


----------



## G (Sep 2, 2012)

Yoshi avys? (Super Mario)


----------



## Gold Roger (Sep 2, 2012)

can someone crop me a set from this?


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Sep 2, 2012)

Wesley Snipes Avatars/Sets Please.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 2, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro avys.


----------



## Austin (Sep 2, 2012)

Can someone cut this gif just so the girl shows, then make it a junior avy with a dotted border?


----------



## Delicious (Sep 2, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can someone cut this gif just so the girl shows, then make it a junior avy with a dotted border?


----------



## Austin (Sep 2, 2012)

It's over 100kb


----------



## Gin (Sep 2, 2012)

This is the best I could do while keeping it under 100kb.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 2, 2012)

resize to senior avy size plz


----------



## Delicious (Sep 2, 2012)

What about now?


----------



## Delicious (Sep 2, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> resize to senior avy size plz


----------



## Billie (Sep 2, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 2, 2012)

thanks; reps for both of you ^

but i need to spread before repping you again, joo


----------



## Fay (Sep 2, 2012)

Does anyone have some epic Hiruzen avas 150x150 :ho?


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 2, 2012)

Avatar and sig from this scene, please

Video 

Timeline: 1:45-1:49


----------



## Gold Roger (Sep 2, 2012)

Can someone make an avatar of Jiraiya from this?

Just rotate, crop and add a border.

I will rep.


----------



## Gin (Sep 2, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Avatar and sig from this scene, please
> 
> Video
> 
> Timeline: 1:45-1:49


Here's the sig:



Not sure how to get the avi under the 341kb limit.


----------



## Delicious (Sep 2, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Can someone make an avatar of Jiraiya from this?
> 
> Just rotate, crop and add a border.
> 
> I will rep.


----------



## Austin (Sep 2, 2012)

Can someone Make a Transparency of this? Also try to keep the flames. :33


----------



## Gin (Sep 2, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can someone Make a Transparency of this? Also try to keep the flames. :33


----------



## Billie (Sep 3, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Avatar and sig from this scene, please
> 
> Video
> 
> Timeline: 1:45-1:49


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 3, 2012)

thanks

Requesting

Quaility Bakura avatars (Yu-Gi-Oh)
Seto Kaiba avatars (Yu-Gi-Oh)


----------



## Kid (Sep 3, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> thanks
> 
> Requesting
> 
> ...



Just reps

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## لؤلؤة (Sep 3, 2012)

Any set of Sasuke (from Naruto) using susanoo or Kirin? :33


----------



## G (Sep 3, 2012)

Yoshi avys? (Super Mario)


----------



## Kid (Sep 3, 2012)

some Stifler ( american pie ) 150x200 avy's


----------



## Araragi (Sep 3, 2012)

resize to senior avatar please, and I would like the whole body in the avatar but if it's not possible that's okay


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 3, 2012)

~Tasnim~ said:


> Any set of Sasuke (from Naruto) using susanoo or Kirin? :33



Avatar: ooo1



Sigs: ooo2


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 3, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> resize to senior avatar please, and I would like the whole body in the avatar but if it's not possible that's okay



Avatars: ooo6


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 3, 2012)

Any Kuroko No Basuke avvy's?

/Leaning towards Kise or Kuroko


----------



## Austin (Sep 3, 2012)

Can someone put a dotted border on this?


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 3, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can someone put a dotted border on this?


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 3, 2012)

Saint Seiya avatars/signatures/sets, please.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 3, 2012)

Any Aomine from Kuroko No Basket sets, gifs, etc?


----------



## Flynn (Sep 3, 2012)

This on transparency?


----------



## Delicious (Sep 3, 2012)

Flynn said:


> This on transparency?


----------



## Imagine (Sep 3, 2012)

Can someone give these two black borders please. I'll rep.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Flynn (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks. 

EDIT: Gotz to spread.

EDIT2: Also 24 hour'd


----------



## Gin (Sep 3, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Thank you sir.


Is this ok?   Or did you want a black white black border on each, like your sig?   Your wording wasn't very clear.


----------



## Austin (Sep 3, 2012)

can someone put a dotted border around this?


----------



## Delicious (Sep 3, 2012)

Austin said:


> can someone put a dotted border around this?


----------



## Imagine (Sep 3, 2012)

Gin said:


> Is this ok?   Or did you want a black white black border on each, like your sig?   Your wording wasn't very clear.



If i could get that, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Gin (Sep 3, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> If i could get that, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 3, 2012)

.


----------



## Gin (Sep 3, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> .


?   **


----------



## Delicious (Sep 3, 2012)

Gin said:


> ?   **



LOL just let it go Gin.

He/she probably doesn't know the meaning of the emoticon. Probably wanted to reply with .


----------



## Gin (Sep 3, 2012)

Delicious said:


> LOL just let it go Gin.
> 
> He/she probably doesn't know the meaning of the emoticon. Probably wanted to reply with .


That would be my guess.   

It was just unexpected.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 4, 2012)

Page 84 gave me some good laughs. 

Roronoa Zoro/Ace avys. (One Piece)


----------



## Austin (Sep 4, 2012)

Botan Avy's? (Yu Yu Hakusho)


----------



## Harard (Sep 4, 2012)

Many people reply with  when they appreciate something.

Nothing new folks.


----------



## Austin (Sep 4, 2012)

Harard said:


> Many people reply with  when they appreciate something.
> 
> Nothing new folks.



He replied with Apathy


----------



## Harard (Sep 4, 2012)

Austin said:


> He replied with Apathy



The mods and their confusing emoticons.


----------



## G (Sep 4, 2012)

Horse avatars


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 4, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Saint Seiya avatars/signatures/sets, please.


**


----------



## Shaz (Sep 4, 2012)

Need transparency on this picture / Remove entire background except for Minato:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Notes: Keep the Kunai and string as well






Thanks.


----------



## Plush (Sep 4, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Need transparency on this picture / Remove entire background except for Minato:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...










​


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey folk.
I'd like to get a transparency on  (I hope this is not too explicit ).
I just want to get rid of the white background and maybe the bluish stuff at the left and at the right.
Keep the feathers and the wings please. Also keep the original size.
This is probably hard to render  thus I would be willing to rep a few times.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 4, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Any Aomine from Kuroko No Basket sets, gifs, etc?



please???


----------



## Shaz (Sep 4, 2012)

Plush said:


> ​





Thank you! 


I'll need to spread. 
Done.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 4, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> please???


----------



## Austin (Sep 4, 2012)

Can someone give a dotted border and Junior size it?


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 4, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


>



Yes! Perfect! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Delicious (Sep 4, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can someone give a dotted border and Junior size it?


----------



## Austin (Sep 4, 2012)

You're always coming to my rescue pek


----------



## Delicious (Sep 4, 2012)

Austin said:


> You're always coming to my rescue pek



I'm your knight in shining armor


----------



## Araragi (Sep 4, 2012)

L I N G E R said:


> Avatars: ooo6


cool repped


----------



## Metaro (Sep 5, 2012)

Uchiha Itachi 150x150 avys?


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 5, 2012)

Metaro said:


> Uchiha Itachi 150x150 avys?



​

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Metaro (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you !!


----------



## Emo_Princess (Sep 5, 2012)

Obito uchiha icons please?


----------



## Shaz (Sep 5, 2012)

Any gif avatars of Oreki Houtarou from Hyouka? (Dotted borders)


Please and thank you.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 5, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Any gif avatars of Oreki Houtarou from Hyouka? (Dotted borders)
> 
> 
> Please and thank you.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 5, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Roronoa Zoro/Ace avys. (One Piece)



.......


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2012)

Can I get  with a dotted border and junior sized?


----------



## Plush (Sep 5, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I get  with a dotted border and junior sized?





​


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 5, 2012)

Anyone have any Nature related 150x200?


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 5, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> Anyone have any Nature related 150x200?





Just tell if you want a border


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 5, 2012)

Uchiha Obito and Madara re-union in the last page of Chapter 600 sets plz?


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 5, 2012)

High quality Sawakita Eiji from Slam Dunk? Manga avys are ok too. Please just a very thin black border.


----------



## Nim (Sep 5, 2012)

League of Legends avys pls :3 no specific character


----------



## Vice (Sep 5, 2012)

Madara avatars?


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2012)

Any Yu Yu Hakusho avy's?


----------



## santanico (Sep 5, 2012)

Austin said:


> Any Yu Yu Hakusho avy's?



any character in particular?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 5, 2012)

Metaro said:


> Uchiha Itachi 150x150 avys?


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2012)

starr said:


> any character in particular?



Yusuke, Heiei, or Kurama


----------



## Sloan (Sep 5, 2012)

Vergo avis?


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 5, 2012)

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 5, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Saint Seiya avatars/signatures/sets, please.


                 .


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 5, 2012)

Grimmjow said:


> High quality Sawakita Eiji from Slam Dunk? Manga avys are ok too. Please just a very thin black border.



Please             .


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2012)

Can someone cut  to where only the girl is in it and 100kb?

Also can I get a dotted border? thanks :33


----------



## Plush (Sep 5, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can someone cut  to where only the girl is in it and 100kb?
> 
> Also can I get a dotted border? thanks :33




​


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2012)

Plush said:


> ​



Thanks so much pek Will rep when I spread!

P.S we miss you


----------



## santanico (Sep 6, 2012)

Austin said:


> Yusuke, Heiei, or Kurama




​


----------



## Imagine (Sep 6, 2012)

Any Trafalgar Law Avas/Sigs/Sets?


----------



## Shaz (Sep 6, 2012)

Gif avatar request~

Can someone crop this into a square image, resize to 150x150 and add a dotted border?




Thanks. :33


----------



## Billie (Sep 6, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Gif avatar request~
> 
> Can someone crop this into a square image, resize to 150x150 and add a dotted border?
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaz (Sep 6, 2012)

Joo said:


>




Thanks.


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 6, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Gif avatar request~
> 
> Can someone crop this into a square image, resize to 150x150 and add a dotted border?
> 
> ...






EDIT: Shit Ninja'd


----------



## Shaz (Sep 6, 2012)

L I N G E R said:


> EDIT: Shit Ninja'd




I'll still rep you for the effort.


Thank you. :33


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 6, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> I'll still rep you for the effort.
> 
> 
> Thank you. :33



No Problem Love.



Any Prince Gumball Stock? Something similar to my Sig? I like this form of art.

Thanks in Advance, But I'll also Rep.


----------



## ℛei (Sep 6, 2012)

can someone resize  to 258 x 290 pixels (1MB) and add sparkles on her wings,please? 

will love you 4eva for that.


----------



## Billie (Sep 6, 2012)

Reiki said:


> can someone resize  to 258 x 290 pixels (1MB) and add sparkles on her wings,please?
> 
> will love you 4eva for that.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 6, 2012)

Can someone please resize  to 164 X 164 pixels and add some basic effects to make it look generally nicer? :33


----------



## Billie (Sep 6, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> Can someone please resize  to 164 X 164 pixels and add some basic effects to make it look generally nicer? :33


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Bitty (Sep 6, 2012)

can someone make this 125x125 with dotted border?


*Spoiler*: __ 








thanks


----------



## Billie (Sep 6, 2012)

8Bit Dreamz said:


> can someone make this 125x125 with dotted border?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 6, 2012)

Grimmjow said:


> High quality Sawakita Eiji from Slam Dunk? Manga avys are ok too. Please just a very thin black border.



Pretty please.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 6, 2012)

Requesting Gantz manga avatars.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 6, 2012)

Gif avatars from this video



00:01-00:05

00:20:00:24

Youtube removed it, so yeah...


----------



## Vash (Sep 6, 2012)

^


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 6, 2012)

Perfect, tyvm                                    .


----------



## Austin (Sep 6, 2012)

Can someone put a dotted border on ?


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 6, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can someone put a dotted border on ?


----------



## ℛei (Sep 7, 2012)

AWESOMEEEEEEEEEEEEE    

thank you a lot <333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Billie (Sep 7, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> Requesting Gantz manga avatars.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 




Santoryu said:


> Gif avatars from this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## لؤلؤة (Sep 7, 2012)

I want to make a new set and I want to have this as a sig but it's not perfect it looks too plain, can someone make it look better please?  and if you think it'll make it better you can add his name "Cadis Etrama Di Raizel".


----------



## Billie (Sep 7, 2012)

~Tasnim~ said:


> I want to make a new set and I want to have this as a sig but it's not perfect it looks too plain, can someone make it look better please?  and if you think it'll make it better you can add his name "Cadis Etrama Di Raizel".



The link doesnt work.


----------



## لؤلؤة (Sep 7, 2012)

Now? it's on my album here on NF, I don't know.


----------



## G (Sep 7, 2012)

Blue Exorcist manga avys please?


----------



## Hariti (Sep 7, 2012)

~Tasnim~ said:


> I want to make a new set and I want to have this as a sig but it's not perfect it looks too plain, can someone make it look better please?  and if you think it'll make it better you can add his name "Cadis Etrama Di Raizel".


Rai


----------



## Sahyks (Sep 7, 2012)

If anyone has an Lupin III avatars, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Shaz (Sep 7, 2012)

Can someone remove the white background on this image and make it transparent? Keep all the text.

Resize to 150x150, dotted border avatar.




Thanks.


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 7, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Can someone remove the white background on this image and make it transparent? Keep all the text.
> 
> Resize to 150x150, dotted border avatar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaz (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you! 


I'll have to spread, I'll rep you soon. :33


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 7, 2012)

L I N G E R said:


> Any prince Gumball stuff? Icons, Sig Stock, gifs etc.
> 
> Thanks in Advance, But I'll also Rep.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 7, 2012)

Looking for Ghost in the Shell avys and/or sigs.


----------



## Flynn (Sep 7, 2012)

This on transparency would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## G (Sep 8, 2012)

G said:


> Blue Exorcist manga avys please?



Pls        ?


----------



## Pixella (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi!

Could someone do an avy from this picture? 150 x 150, transparency. Thank you.


----------



## Shaz (Sep 8, 2012)

Pixella said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could someone do an avy from this picture? 150 x 150, transparency. Thank you.





Here. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I also made 125x125 versions if you were going to wear them now, since the 150x150 versions will resize on upload and lose quality. 



125x125:


----------



## Pixella (Sep 8, 2012)

MissinqNin,

Thank you????????????, senpai^^


----------



## Shaz (Sep 8, 2012)

Pixella said:


> MissinqNin,
> 
> Thank you????????????, senpai^^




You're welcome.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 8, 2012)

Marshall D. Teach (Blackbeard) avatars or sets please?


----------



## Austin (Sep 8, 2012)

Can someone make a Junior Avy out of  with a dotted border? Try to make it 100Kb with cutting the least amount of frames possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 8, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can someone make a Junior Avy out of  with a dotted border? Try to make it 100Kb with cutting the least amount of frames possible. Thanks in advance.



I had to take two off the end... kept the quality though.


----------



## Vash (Sep 8, 2012)

No need to rep me.

Edit: too slow, +1


----------



## Brox (Sep 9, 2012)

150 x 150,
quality improvent and
dotted border, anyone?


----------



## Plush (Sep 9, 2012)

Brox said:


> 150 x 150,
> quality improvent and
> dotted border, anyone?






​


----------



## Brox (Sep 9, 2012)

perfect, thank you.


----------



## Kid (Sep 9, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Marshall D. Teach (Blackbeard) avatars or sets please?



just rep


----------



## Austin (Sep 9, 2012)

Can someone make a transparency out of ?


----------



## Plush (Sep 9, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can someone make a transparency out of ?




​


----------



## Billie (Sep 9, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can someone make a transparency out of ?


----------



## Imagine (Sep 9, 2012)

Any Sanji or Luffy from One Piece Avatars/Sigs/Sets? Will rep.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 9, 2012)

KidKid said:


> just rep



Thanks you.


----------



## Austin (Sep 10, 2012)

Can I get a dotted border on ?


----------



## Billie (Sep 10, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I get a dotted border on ?


----------



## Nim (Sep 10, 2012)

Irelia, Evelynn, Ashe, Zyra and/or Soraka from League of Legends pls


----------



## Kid (Sep 10, 2012)

Jerusalem said:


> Looking for Ghost in the Shell avys and/or sigs.



Just rep


----------



## Krippy (Sep 10, 2012)

Looking for some Hebi Sasuke avatars/sets please. Will rep in return.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 10, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Any Sanji or Luffy from One Piece Avatars/Sigs/Sets? Will rep.



*cough*                    .


----------



## Metaro (Sep 10, 2012)

Any Korra (From avatar legend of Korra) 150x150 avys?


----------



## Billie (Sep 11, 2012)

Metaro said:


> Any Korra (From avatar legend of Korra) 150x150 avys?


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Sep 11, 2012)

Any Shanks from One Piece Avatars/Sigs/Sets? Will rep.


----------



## Metaro (Sep 11, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Joo you're fantastic!! Thank you .
Must Spread .


----------



## Plush (Sep 11, 2012)

Nim♥ said:


> Irelia, Evelynn, Ashe, Zyra and/or Soraka from League of Legends pls










_Let me know if you want the 150 x 150 version._ :>​


----------



## Momoko (Sep 11, 2012)

Looking for Yui Hirasawa From K-ON~ Gif's/Avys' Anything. Please. *W*


----------



## Ghost (Sep 11, 2012)

Curse Seal lvl 1 Sasuke (part 1 or 2) avys, sigs, sets etc.


----------



## Blur (Sep 11, 2012)

Does anyone have a Sasuke in Akatsuki cloak Avatar/Signature? Will rep when I will be able to.
Or any part of set/set of him will do.


----------



## Nim (Sep 11, 2012)

Plush said:


> _Let me know if you want the 150 x 150 version._ :>​



Aww thank you <3 looks awesome.
Would like the 150x150 Version of the first one if possible :3 will rep


----------



## Plush (Sep 11, 2012)

Nim♥ said:


> Aww thank you <3 looks awesome.
> Would like the 150x150 Version of the first one if possible :3 will rep




_Here you go._ ⊙ω⊙


​


----------



## Mochi (Sep 12, 2012)

Make it transparent and resize a bit, please.

Thank you~


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 12, 2012)

Kaburagi T. Kotetsu avatars (Tiger and Bunny)


----------



## Plush (Sep 12, 2012)

Mochi said:


> Make it transparent and resize a bit, please.
> 
> Thank you~





*Spoiler*: __ 











​


----------



## Laura (Sep 12, 2012)

Could someone please reduce this in size to 150x150 to fit as an avatar? But to not end up pixelated, I'm not great with gifs. 


Thanks


----------



## Maple (Sep 12, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> Could someone please reduce this in size to 150x150 to fit as an avatar? But to not end up pixelated, I'm not great with gifs.
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Mochi (Sep 12, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Austin (Sep 12, 2012)

Can I get  with the guy cut out and slowed down? 

Also can I get it with a dotted border and 125x125 and 150x150 if you can.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 12, 2012)

Final Form Cooler (DBZ movie 5) avatars?


----------



## Maple (Sep 12, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I get  with the guy cut out and slowed down?
> 
> Also can I get it with a dotted border and 125x125 and 150x150 if you can.


----------



## santanico (Sep 13, 2012)

Really good Madara stocks and maybe some Teresa (Claymore) avatars


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Sep 13, 2012)

Hakan Erkan said:


> Any Shanks from One Piece Avatars/Sigs/Sets? Will rep.



No one... I will rep.


----------



## Plush (Sep 13, 2012)

starr said:


> Really good Madara stocks and maybe some Teresa (Claymore) avatars




​


----------



## santanico (Sep 13, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Araragi (Sep 13, 2012)

hyouka sets? 
when making the set can you put some cool dialogue that looks like the avatar plz?


----------



## Billie (Sep 14, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> hyouka sets?
> when making the set can you put some cool dialogue that looks like the avatar plz?



Which character from Hyouka?


----------



## ℛei (Sep 14, 2012)

Can someone make a senior size ava from  please? :33


----------



## Hariti (Sep 14, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Can someone make a senior size ava from  please? :33


----------



## ℛei (Sep 14, 2012)

afhsghafhsajhs thanks


----------



## Araragi (Sep 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> Which character from Hyouka?



preferably a hotaro and eru set plz


----------



## Morphine (Sep 15, 2012)

mila kunis gif avas


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 15, 2012)

Cooler avatars? (DBZ)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 15, 2012)

Android 18 avatars/sigs/sets


----------



## Kid (Sep 15, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Android 18 avatars/sigs/sets



Just reps if you take it

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 15, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Just reps if you take it


taking all 3, thanks


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 15, 2012)

I still want more Android 18 stuff


----------



## Lacie (Sep 15, 2012)

Any Gasai Yuno (Mirai NIkki) avys? Dying for one


----------



## Revolution (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Lacie (Sep 15, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


>



Taking these :3

Anyone else have more awesomeness in store ? (I'm kinda greedy ).


----------



## Revolution (Sep 15, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I still want more Android 18 stuff



Its all from the same stock, but its pretty good imo.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 15, 2012)

Any Crocodile from One Piece avatars/Signatures/Set?


----------



## アストロ (Sep 16, 2012)

One piece avatars please of any kind.


----------



## Plush (Sep 16, 2012)

Amber said:


> Looking for Yui Hirasawa From K-ON~ Gif's/Avys' Anything. Please. *W*






​


----------



## Araragi (Sep 16, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> hyouka sets?
> when making the set can you put some cool dialogue that looks like the avatar plz?





NatsuDragneel said:


> preferably a hotaro and eru set plz



plz anyone?


----------



## Momoko (Sep 16, 2012)

Plush said:


> ​



Plushy..*_* They amazing! *takes them* Thank you sweetheart. pek


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 16, 2012)

resize to 150x150 please


----------



## Revolution (Sep 16, 2012)

^ ^
Is this from the anime (thought it was just a manga) about a guy who cannot die?


----------



## Hariti (Sep 17, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> resize to 150x150 please


----------



## G (Sep 17, 2012)

Avatars of Corn from Jet Set Radio Future, please.


----------



## Remyx (Sep 17, 2012)

Remyx said:


> Any creative sets of Xiaolin Showdown characters would be nice. Zoro, Nami, and Perona ones will work too.



Fuck people, come on. I know someone can do this.


----------



## Shaz (Sep 17, 2012)

Could someone resize this down to half of its current size (Also if possible, an additional one which is slightly smaller than that also, doesn't need to be a lot smaller though).




Thank you.


----------



## Delicious (Sep 17, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Could someone resize this down to half of its current size (Also if possible, an additional one which is slightly smaller than that also, doesn't need to be a lot smaller though).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Austin (Sep 17, 2012)

Any Kirino or Kureneko Avy's? (Ore no Imouto)


----------



## Araragi (Sep 17, 2012)

Any Kirito avys? (Sword Art Online)

preferably gifs where he shows his new sword/ just him fighting with swords in general


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 18, 2012)

Requesting a cool Hisoka set (Hunter x Hunter)


----------



## ℛei (Sep 18, 2012)

can someone make a senior ava from those two gifs   please? Thanks


----------



## Vash (Sep 18, 2012)

Reiki said:


> can someone make a senior ava from those two gifs   please? Thanks


----------



## ℛei (Sep 18, 2012)

Jak said:


>



Thank you  

repped


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 19, 2012)

madara avas/sets


----------



## Urouge (Sep 19, 2012)

can someone make a set out of this page 



I only want the middle panel.


----------



## mali (Sep 19, 2012)

High-quality Gundam avays please.


----------



## Austin (Sep 19, 2012)

Austin said:


> Any Kirino or Kureneko Avy's? (Ore no Imouto)



Please


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2012)

^ add *Old Man Genocide* in the lower left space in some nice pretty fiery (red or fire-color ?) font


----------



## Remyx (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm waiting..............


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2012)

Sakura Kinomoto avatars


----------



## Billie (Sep 20, 2012)

starr said:


> Sakura Kinomoto avatars


----------



## ℛei (Sep 20, 2012)

redhead girls avis plz


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 20, 2012)

Minato Namikaze sets please pek


----------



## Billie (Sep 20, 2012)

Reiki said:


> redhead girls avis plz

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andrea (Sep 20, 2012)

Reiki said:


> redhead girls avis plz



here you go reikins

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Sera (Sep 20, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum avatars please. [Preferably gifs from the most recent trailers]


----------



## ℛei (Sep 20, 2012)

Joo said:


>





Lysandra said:


> here you go reikins



taking all 

thanks guys muchisimo <3333333333333333333

Repped @Joo,but need to spread to rep you Lys ;_____________;


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2012)

Joo said:


>



 always amazing


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 20, 2012)

Hisoka set (Hunter x Hunter) or Gilgamesh (Fate Zero)


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 20, 2012)

Emilia Clarke sets, please.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 20, 2012)

Borderlands 2 AVatars(mainly Zero)


----------



## Austin (Sep 20, 2012)

Any Yui, Lori, or Inaba avy's?  (kokoro connect)


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Sep 21, 2012)

Can someone turn this into a border that fits 1020 x 275 Without distorting the image too much?


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 21, 2012)

Can someone turn this into a Transparencies?


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 21, 2012)

Requesting Roronoa Zoro profile pictures


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 21, 2012)

High quality Amuro Ray avy please. With a thin black border.


----------



## Austin (Sep 21, 2012)

Can I get  with a dotted border?


----------



## Anarch (Sep 21, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I get  with a dotted border?


----------



## VoDe (Sep 22, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Can someone turn this into a border that fits 1020 x 275 Without distorting the image too much?




*Spoiler*: __ 









take it or leave it...


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 22, 2012)

What I'm asking for is so simple.

Dolph Ziggler sets?


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 22, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Can someone turn this into a border that fits 1020 x 275 Without distorting the image too much?





&


----------



## santanico (Sep 22, 2012)

Leslie Knope avatars (gif if possible) pleeeease


----------



## Delicious (Sep 22, 2012)

starr said:


> Leslie Knope avatars (gif if possible) pleeeease


----------



## santanico (Sep 22, 2012)

omg i love u 4ever


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 22, 2012)

Resize both of these to avy size please





and finally, a sig rezise


Get rid of the part where she moves up please

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 22, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Resize both of these to avy size please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Melodie (Sep 23, 2012)

Avatars of _Oreki Houtarou_, or avatars of _Chitanda Eru_ please (GIFs would be great :3).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 23, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> ^ add *Old Man Genocide* in the lower left space in some nice pretty fiery (red or fire-color ?) font


.                    .


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 23, 2012)

ava sized please thank you.


----------



## andrea (Sep 23, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> ava sized please thank you.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## andrea (Sep 23, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> .                    .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 23, 2012)

^     thanks


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 23, 2012)

Grimmjow said:


> High quality Amuro Ray avy please. With a thin black border.



Pretty please.


----------



## andrea (Sep 23, 2012)

Goova said:


> Borderlands 2 AVatars(mainly Zero)


----------



## mali (Sep 23, 2012)

Mali said:


> High-quality Gundam avays please.



Awww come on guys.

I'll do.....stuff


----------



## andrea (Sep 23, 2012)

Grimmjow said:


> Pretty please.



couldn't find good stocks


----------



## andrea (Sep 23, 2012)

Mali said:


> Awww come on guys.
> 
> I'll do.....stuff



Be a bit more specific about the series/characters you want and I'll see what I can do


----------



## mali (Sep 23, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Be a bit more specific about the series/characters you want and I'll see what I can do



Char Aznable from mobile suit please


----------



## andrea (Sep 23, 2012)

Mali said:


> Char Aznable from mobile suit please

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Imagine (Sep 23, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Any Crocodile from One Piece avatars/Signatures/Set?


I                                                                                                                                                .


----------



## mali (Sep 23, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>



Fucking thank you, there awesome. Shitty 24 rule, but I'll rep mutliple times for work.

Thanks again


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 23, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>



Ill take these two, thanks


----------



## andrea (Sep 23, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> I                                                                                                                                                .

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Imagine (Sep 23, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>



Thanks.  Rep has been given.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you         .


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 23, 2012)

Requesting

A Hisoka sig (Hunter X Hunter)
Gilgamesh avatars (Fate Zero)


----------



## mali (Sep 23, 2012)

Do you mind giving this dashed borders Lysandra?


----------



## andrea (Sep 23, 2012)

Mali said:


> Do you mind giving this dashed borders Lysandra?



Don't save or upload images as gif, it will lower their quality quite a lot. Save them as png or at least jpg


----------



## mali (Sep 23, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Don't save or upload images as gif, it will lower their quality quite a lot. Save them as png or at least jpg



Thanks and will remember


----------



## andrea (Sep 23, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Gilgamesh avatars (Fate Zero)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Maple (Sep 23, 2012)

Morphine said:


> mila kunis gif avas


----------



## Remyx (Sep 23, 2012)

I just don't understand why you guys do this to me, I really don't...

This has to be like the 5th time.


----------



## Austin (Sep 23, 2012)

Can I get  with a dotted border?


----------



## Delicious (Sep 23, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I get  with a dotted border?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 23, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I get  with a dotted border?





*Edit:*


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 23, 2012)

Remyx said:


> I just don't understand why you guys do this to me, I really don't...
> 
> This has to be like the 5th time.





> This is not a Request Shop so there's no guarantee that your request is gonna be made by someone.


^

Not only that, but you didn't even state what you want in your "5th time". You shouldn't expect people to look back at your previous posts.




Lysandra said:


>


Thank you ;3


----------



## santanico (Sep 23, 2012)

Josh Hutcherson and maybe some Leslie Knope(Amy Poehler) avatars 150x200 pleeeease


----------



## Delicious (Sep 23, 2012)

starr said:


> Josh Hutcherson and maybe some Leslie Knope(Amy Poehler) avatars 150x200 pleeeease





​


----------



## santanico (Sep 24, 2012)

unffff


----------



## Anarch (Sep 24, 2012)

hey can you give me the stocks for these , i'd like to make some for myself


----------



## Maple (Sep 24, 2012)

Anarch said:


> hey can you give me the stocks for these , i'd like to make some for myself











Alright, here you go.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 24, 2012)

Maple said:


> Alright, here you go.



thanks


----------



## Vash (Sep 24, 2012)

Vash the Stampede ava's?


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 24, 2012)

Sherlock Homes GIf/Normal Ava from the TV series Sherlock.

Senior Size.


----------



## Momoko (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anybody has Vermouth Or Ran Mouri from {Detective Conan} Avy's? Or gifs?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 24, 2012)

Nucky Thompson or just general Boardwalk Empire avas/sets/sigs


----------



## Austin (Sep 24, 2012)

Can I get  in the Best possible quality as a 125x125 and a 150x150 both with a dotted border?


----------



## Delicious (Sep 24, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I get  in the Best possible quality as a 125x125 and a 150x150 both with a dotted border?



Mai besto


----------



## Maple (Sep 24, 2012)

Jak said:


> Vash the Stampede ava's?





​


----------



## Vash (Sep 24, 2012)

Maple said:


> ​



You are awesome dude, thank you.


----------



## Maple (Sep 24, 2012)

Amber said:


> Does anybody has Vermouth Or Ran Mouri from {Detective Conan} Avy's? Or gifs?







​


----------



## Imagine (Sep 25, 2012)

Could someone give this a dashed and dotted border pls?


----------



## Maple (Sep 25, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Could someone give this a dashed and dotted border pls?


----------



## ℛei (Sep 25, 2012)

Sailor Moon and Sailor Mars avis please


----------



## Maple (Sep 25, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Sailor Moon and Sailor Mars avis please : wtf






​


----------



## Melodie (Sep 25, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Avatars of _Oreki Houtarou_, or avatars of _Chitanda Eru_ please (GIFs would be great :3).



                             .​


----------



## ℛei (Sep 25, 2012)

Maple said:


> ​



afdgfcajgdfakfd awesome <33333333333333

thanks a lot,ilu


----------



## Hariti (Sep 25, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Avatars of _Oreki Houtarou_, or avatars of _Chitanda Eru_ please (GIFs would be great :3).





Melodie said:


> .​


----------



## Imagine (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks! Will rep!


----------



## Momoko (Sep 25, 2012)

Maple said:


> ​



Love these avy's! pek Thank you Maple. <33 Will rep in a bit. ;D


----------



## Melodie (Sep 25, 2012)

Hariti said:


>



Thanks. ​


----------



## Plush (Sep 25, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Avatars of _Oreki Houtarou_, or avatars of _Chitanda Eru_ please (GIFs would be great :3).




​


----------



## Plush (Sep 25, 2012)

_K-ON gif avatars, please? _​


----------



## Maple (Sep 25, 2012)

Plush said:


> _K-ON gif avatars, please? : ano_​



_
You and your obssesion with K-on.. : hurr
I hope you're content with these...
They should last you about a week. : lmao











​_


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 25, 2012)

Nucky Thompson or just general Boardwalk Empire avas/sets/sigs


----------



## Plush (Sep 25, 2012)

Maple said:


> _
> You and your obssesion with K-on.. : hurr
> I hope you're content with these...
> They should last you about a week. : lmao
> ...



_I love you, I love you, ILY! : argh <3
Thank you so much!~ <3
A week is approximately precise. : quite_​


----------



## Austin (Sep 25, 2012)

Any Kirino Avy's?  (Oreimo)


----------



## Maple (Sep 25, 2012)

Austin said:


> Any Kirino Avy's?  (Oreimo)





​


----------



## Austin (Sep 25, 2012)

Maple said:


> ​



Can I get the Gif ones with a dotted border?  thank you.


----------



## Maple (Sep 25, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I get the Gif ones with a dotted border?  thank you.





​
_Here you go, & no problem. :33_


----------



## Maple (Sep 26, 2012)

Any HQ Benedict Cumberbatch Avy's?


----------



## ℛei (Sep 26, 2012)

Can someone make a senior size set from  animation plz? :33


----------



## Maple (Sep 26, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Can someone make a senior size set from  animation plz? :33




*Spoiler*: __ 
















Is this what you meant?


----------



## Bitty (Sep 26, 2012)

Does anyone have kid goku or Vash(from trigun) Avis? Thank You!


----------



## ℛei (Sep 26, 2012)

Maple said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faptastic 

I love you


----------



## santanico (Sep 26, 2012)

Sawako Kuronuma 150x200 please


----------



## Maple (Sep 26, 2012)

8Bit Dreamz said:


> Does anyone have *kid goku* or Vash(from trigun) Avis? Thank You!


















​


----------



## Bitty (Sep 26, 2012)

Maple said:


> ​




wow! thanks alot! didn't expect this many so i'll take these

also can i get dotted borders added?


----------



## Maple (Sep 26, 2012)

8Bit Dreamz said:


> wow! thanks alot! didn't expect this many so i'll take these
> 
> also can i get dotted borders added?


, No problem.

[  ​


----------



## Maple (Sep 26, 2012)

starr said:


> Sawako Kuronuma 150x200 please : <3









​


----------



## santanico (Sep 26, 2012)

Maple said:


> ​


thank you!! <3


----------



## Hariti (Sep 27, 2012)

Mike Shinoda avatars?


----------



## Austin (Sep 27, 2012)

Can I get  Transparent and resized to 500x400?


----------



## Delicious (Sep 27, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I get  Transparent and resized to 500x400?


----------



## Maple (Sep 27, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Mike Shinoda avatars?





















​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Sep 28, 2012)

150x200 avy please from this  with thin border..?!:33


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 28, 2012)

Boardwalk empire sets


----------



## Scizor (Sep 28, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> 150x200 avy please from this  with thin border..?!:33



​


----------



## Hariti (Sep 28, 2012)

Maple said:


> ​


These are amazing,and so many... Thank you!


----------



## Kid (Sep 28, 2012)

starr said:


> Sawako Kuronuma 150x200 please



rep if you take it


----------



## Plush (Sep 28, 2012)

Maple said:


> Any HQ Benedict Cumberbatch Avy's?



_Benedict . _​
​


----------



## Maple (Sep 28, 2012)

Plush said:


> _Benedict . : hurr_​
> ​



_: argh
They're all so amazing.. : faint
Thank you so much, I love you.  SO MUCH. pek_


----------



## Lovely Hope (Sep 28, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​



Thanks dear :33..pretty..


----------



## Austin (Sep 28, 2012)

Can I get  and  both with a dotted border?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 28, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I get  and  both with a dotted border?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Araragi (Sep 28, 2012)

Gohan sets??


----------



## Laura (Sep 29, 2012)

Can I get this made into a 150x150 avatar please? I don't mind if you crop a little off the head.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 29, 2012)

Scarlett Johansson or Monica Bellucci 150x150 please


----------



## Billie (Sep 29, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> Can I get this made into a 150x150 avatar please? I don't mind if you crop a little off the head.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Laura (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Araragi (Sep 29, 2012)

Can someone make my ava transparent?


----------



## murasex (Sep 29, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> Can someone make my ava transparent?



I tried. :x

​


----------



## Shaz (Sep 29, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> Can someone make my ava transparent?



If I'm not mistaken, you had that saved as a gif. Refrain from saving images as a gif, as they lose quality. Use PNG or at least JPG (In this case PNG since it's transparent).


Here. 



EDIT: Mura was faster, never mind.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 29, 2012)

murasex said:


> I tried. :x
> 
> ​





MissinqNin said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you had that saved as a gif. Refrain from saving images as a gif, as they lose quality. Use PNG or at least JPG (In this case PNG since it's transparent).
> 
> 
> Here.
> ...



thnx guys, repped


----------



## murasex (Sep 29, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Scarlett Johansson or Monica Bellucci 150x150 please



i couldn't get a hold on anymore scarlett avies because my internet is soooo freaking slow

​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 29, 2012)

murasex said:


> i couldn't get a hold on anymore scarlett avies because my internet is soooo freaking slow
> 
> ​



Thank you


----------



## Oturan (Sep 29, 2012)

can I have an ava of this: 

*Spoiler*: __ 







will rep anyone who does it 
size: senior


----------



## Vash (Sep 29, 2012)

^


----------



## murasex (Sep 29, 2012)

well i tried it too :z



Oturan said:


> can I have an ava of this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Oturan (Sep 29, 2012)

thanks. Repping you both.


----------



## Schnarf (Sep 30, 2012)

Super Saiyan Goku avatars/sets?


----------



## Detective (Sep 30, 2012)

Would someone, possibly the Great Gin, be able to duplicate some more different colours schemes for my current sig, while maintaining the quality level? Essentially what Gin did last time(which was a work of art) was keep the pants, hands, feet, face, and stripe of the hat the same, but wonderfully blended some new colours for the trenchcoat and fedora.


----------



## Gin (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey Detective, I did a few more last time and I don't know whether you saw my post, so I'll repost it.   

If you want any other specific colors, let me know.



Gin said:


>


----------



## Detective (Sep 30, 2012)

Gin said:


> Hey Detective, I did a few more last time and I don't know whether you saw my post, so I'll repost it.
> 
> If you want any other specific colors, let me know.



Oh I saw it alright, and I repped you in my usual stylish comment way. Awww Yeah! 

However, yes, if possible, some other colours would be preferential. I am organizing a forum wide event, in the near future, and would require the different sigs for a certain purpose.

In additional to some different colours(be creative), could you possibly make the Red and Purple ones you made into a deeper tone? Like a richer form of the colour, instead of the pastel lightness kind?

Let me know your artistic thoughts and process.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 30, 2012)

Toriko avatars/sigs/sets, please.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Sep 30, 2012)

I have to requests,first could someone resize this pic so I can use it as a signature.



Second,could someone make this pic transparent and resize it so I can use it as a signature too.(that guy with the giant muscels).



Please...


----------



## Gin (Sep 30, 2012)

Detective - Hope this is the kind of thing you're looking for:

Dark blue:


Dark purple:


White/Light grey:


Dark red:


Yellow/Green:


Pink:


----------



## santanico (Sep 30, 2012)

Hakan Erkan said:


> I have to requests,first could someone resize this pic so I can use it as a signature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## andrea (Sep 30, 2012)

Ashley Benson 150x200 avas :33


----------



## Morphine (Sep 30, 2012)

someone make this an ava?


----------



## Gin (Sep 30, 2012)

Morphine said:


> someone make this an ava?


How's this?


----------



## murasex (Sep 30, 2012)

^ my internet is so slow. lol i tried this as well



> someone make this an ava?



​


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 30, 2012)

Requesting Kakashi avatars


----------



## Morphine (Sep 30, 2012)

taking the ones murasex made


----------



## Momoko (Sep 30, 2012)

Would really appreciate if someone could turn this two gifs into avy's, with dotted border.   

Junior and senior sizes please. xD


----------



## Detective (Sep 30, 2012)

Gin said:


> Detective - Hope this is the kind of thing you're looking for:
> 
> Dark blue:
> 
> ...



These are amazing. Is there anyway to make the glow on the outside as thin and smooth as my current set?


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 30, 2012)

Hopsin sets?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 1, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo (One Piece) avas?


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Oct 1, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you it looks awesome.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 1, 2012)

Tazmo strikes soon ?


----------



## Vash (Oct 1, 2012)

New thread GO.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 1, 2012)

+                   1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 1, 2012)

c'mon              .


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 1, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

